# Would You Trade...



## Turangalîla

Let's play a game-ask a question in this format:

Would you trade [composer]'s [piece or set of pieces] for a [type of piece] by [composer]?

And don't forget to answer the question above you! I'll start.
_
Would you trade all of Chopin's ballades for another Beethoven piano sonata?_


----------



## clavichorder

I would not.

_Would you trade 95%(at random) of Scarlatti's sonatas for Book 3 of the WTC?_


----------



## Turangalîla

IN A HEARTBEAT. But I would trade almost anything for another book of WTC.

Would you trade Das Liede von der Erde for another Mahler symphony?


----------



## KenOC

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> Would you trade Das Liede von der Erde for another Mahler symphony?


Mmmm... make me a better offer.

But I'll ask anyway. Would you trade all of Schumann's symphonies for two more Schubert, post-9th?


----------



## DavidA

Would we trade La Clemenza da Tito for a properly completed Mozart Requiem?


----------



## Turangalîla

TO KEN: No, I would not. But I am a big Schumann fan—most people might!

Someone else will have to answer David as I (pathetically) have not studied La Clemenza enough to form an opinion!


----------



## dgee

Would you trade the entire 19th century Italian bel canto repertoire for an extra 20 productive years of Alban Berg?


----------



## Ingélou

No.

Would you trade the works of *Benjamin Britten* for another ballet by *Jean Baptiste Lully*?


----------



## KenOC

Ingenue said:


> Would you trade the works of *Benjamin Britten* for another ballet by *Jean Baptiste Lully*?


Not today (or tomorrow).

Would you trade all the music from 1850 through 1900 for another 30 years of life for Mozart?


----------



## dgee

I didn't want to start a war on things you liked vs things you didn't! Behind my cheeky comment, I think some interesting stuff would have come from a longer lived or even just healthier Berg and maybe this would have influenced the direction of mid-century and post-war music in an interesting way. Maybe there are other composers I could have chosen - Mozart could be another good one as a he worked as an elder statesman alongside the younger Beethoven? Maybe Shostakovich slipped off to Paris after the Lady MacBeth?

And a whole repertiore I have no interest in (and goodness knows I've been exposed to it plenty) would seem a reasonable trade off to take a chance on any of these


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

KenOC said:


> Not today (or tomorrow).
> 
> Would you trade all the music from 1850 through 1900 for another 30 years of life for Mozart?


No, but if you worte 1950 to 2000, then probably yes.


----------



## Pip

I would trade all the HIP performances/recordings for Bruckner to live long enough to complete his ninth and sort his publisher out regarding editions of his symphonies.


----------



## Garlic

Would you trade the final movement of Beethoven's 9th for a new, instrumental finale?


----------



## Art Rock

Oh yes!

Would you trade Liszt's symphonic poems for a Brahms clarinet concerto?


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Garlic said:


> Would you trade the final movement of Beethoven's 9th for a new, instrumental finale?


Never.

I wouldn't trade it for anything, even if you offered a package of a complete Bruckner Ninth, Mahler Tenth and Schubert's lost Seventh and a new Tenth.


----------



## starry

Art Rock said:


> Oh yes!
> 
> Would you trade Liszt's symphonic poems for a Brahms clarinet concerto?


Yes I would.

But some of the other trades here are too extreme and actually silly, and obviously just anti-modernist for instance.


----------



## Pip

Garlic said:


> Would you trade the final movement of Beethoven's 9th for a new, instrumental finale?


Definitely not, why change a masterpiece?


----------



## Couac Addict

Garlic said:


> Would you trade the final movement of Beethoven's 9th for a new, instrumental finale?


Maybe...but only if the new finale allows the first violinist's flying spicatto to unleash a volley of fireworks from the headstock.

Would you trade John Cage's 4'33 for a snooze in the orchestra pit?


----------



## Guest

Art Rock said:


> Oh yes!
> 
> Would you trade Liszt's symphonic poems for a Brahms clarinet concerto?


This was an interesting one, because my answer would depend on whether or not you call A Faust Symphony a symphonic poem...some do...


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Would you trade _Das Liede von der Erde_ for another Mahler symphony?

Why would I do that considering that _Das Lied_... is as good or better than any of his symphonies?


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Would you trade the entire 19th century Italian bel canto repertoire for an extra 20 productive years of Alban Berg?

Oh please.


----------



## Crudblud

clavichorder said:


> _Would you trade 95%(at random) of Scarlatti's sonatas for Book 3 of the WTC?_


No way, José! But I would trade both books of WTC for a few hundred more Scarlatti sonatas.



CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> Would you trade Das Liede von der Erde for another Mahler symphony?


No. I was going to say I would trade the 8th, but even then I think I would sooner accept Mahler's oeuvre as given.



dgee said:


> Would you trade the entire 19th century Italian bel canto repertoire for an extra 20 productive years of Alban Berg?


Yes. I can (and easily do) live without Rossini, Donizetti and Bellini, but I'd love to have more operas and instrumental works from Berg.



Garlic said:


> Would you trade the final movement of Beethoven's 9th for a new, instrumental finale?


No, but I would trade the 9th itself for a new string quartet.


----------



## Celloman

Would you trade _4'33"_ for a basket of mushrooms hand-picked by the composer?


----------



## Winterreisender

No I hate mushrooms, but I kind of dislike 4'33'' as well.

Would you trade Mozart Piano Concertos 1-19 for a new Piano Concerto from Beethoven?


----------



## Crudblud

Celloman said:


> Would you trade _4'33"_ for a basket of mushrooms hand-picked by the composer?


Yes!

Would you trade Stravinsky's _Rite of Spring_ for another lengthy ballet by Ravel?


----------



## starthrower

Love Ravel, but no.

Would you trade John Adams's entire oeuvre for 10 more years of Zappa albums/compositions?


----------



## Celloman

starthrower said:


> Would you trade John Adams's entire oeuvre for 10 more years of Zappa albums/compositions?


No!

Would you trade all of Glazunov's symphonies for Tchaikovsky's _Symphony No. 7_?


----------



## starthrower

Yes! I could go for a Tchaikovsky 7th!


----------



## shangoyal

Would you trade all piano concertos by Beethoven for a tenth symphony?


----------



## Mahlerian

shangoyal said:


> Would you trade all piano concertos by Beethoven for a tenth symphony?


Nope.

Would you trade Schubert's symphonies for another song cycle?


----------



## Crudblud

starthrower said:


> Love Ravel, but no.
> 
> Would you trade John Adams's entire oeuvre for 10 more years of Zappa albums/compositions?


Is that even a question? I'm not entirely sure what I _wouldn't_ trade for 10 more years of Zappa. I'm convinced that _Civilization Phaze III_ was just the tip of the iceberg for his "mature" Synclavier works.


----------



## Winterreisender

Mahlerian said:


> Nope.
> 
> Would you trade Schubert's symphonies for another song cycle?


Probably not. Schubert has plenty of songs to keep me happy as it is. I would love to hear a Schubert concerto though!

Would you trade Bruckner 4, 7 & 9 for a mature symphony by Wagner?


----------



## Kieran

DavidA said:


> Would we trade La Clemenza da Tito for a properly completed Mozart Requiem?


No! I love what we have in both.

Would you trade Beethoven's 9th for another opera by Beethoven?


----------



## shangoyal

No, what do people have against the 9th? It totally deserves its existence, right?

Would you trade Mozart's violin concertos for another Mozart symphony?



Kieran said:


> No! I love what we have in both.
> 
> Would you trade Beethoven's 9th for another opera by Beethoven?


----------



## Blancrocher

Kieran said:


> No! I love what we have in both.
> 
> Would you trade Beethoven's 9th for another opera by Beethoven?


Sure--but just to make him sweat.

Would you trade Prokofiev's piano concertos for a set of "peace" sonatas?


----------



## DavidA

Celloman said:


> Would you trade _4'33"_ for a basket of mushrooms hand-picked by the composer?


There is nothing to trade.


----------



## Art Rock

Blancrocher said:


> Would you trade Prokofiev's piano concertos for a set of "peace" sonatas?


No - then again, I am not that keen on solo piano compositions.

Would you trade Mozart's Requiem (in its finished form) for a Beethoven Requiem?


----------



## Turangalîla

Art Rock said:


> No - then again, I am not that keen on solo piano compositions.
> 
> Would you trade Mozart's Requiem (in its finished form) for a Beethoven Requiem?


No, Mozart's is marvellous already, thank you 

Would you trade Turangalîla-Symphonie for four piano concertos from Messiaen, each a multi-movement program of the story lines of Matthew, Mark, Luke, and John, respectively?


----------



## Crudblud

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> No, Mozart's is marvellous already, thank you
> 
> Would you trade Turangalîla-Symphonie for four piano concertos from Messiaen, each a multi-movement program of the story lines of Matthew, Mark, Luke, and John, respectively?


No, I think Messiaen already has a great series of piano concertante works, and there's no way I'd be parted from Turangalîla.

Would you trade Schubert's late piano sonatas for a Schubert piano concerto?


----------



## Turangalîla

Crudblud said:


> No, I think Messiaen already has a great series of piano concertante works, and there's no way I'd be parted from Turangalîla.
> 
> Would you trade Schubert's late piano sonatas for a Schubert piano concerto?


Yes, sir! I was never a great lover of the Schubert sonatas, so a fresh concerto would be most welcome.

Would you trade Palestrina's choral output for an equally large collection of chamber symphonies by Bach (assuming he invented the form)?


----------



## shangoyal

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> Yes, sir! I was never a great lover of the Schubert sonatas, so a fresh concerto would be most welcome.
> 
> Would you trade Palestrina's choral output for an equally large collection of chamber symphonies by Bach (assuming he invented the form)?


No!

No, why do we need any more music from Bach? There is already a lot of good music from him. Enough for years of listening. Palestrina's masses are something I really like.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

would you trade Haydn's 5 last London symphonies for that oratorio he was intending to write, 'The Day of Judgement'?


----------



## mstar

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> would you trade Haydn's 5 last London symphonies for that oratorio he was intending to write, 'The Day of Judgement'?


No, no, no!

Would you trade Mahler's seventh for two more Beethoven piano concertos?


----------



## violadude

mstar said:


> No, no, no!
> 
> Would you trade Mahler's seventh for two more Beethoven piano concertos?


Nope.

Trade a Bartok quartet of choice for another 2 Janacek quartets?


----------



## KenOC

violadude said:


> Trade a Bartok quartet of choice for another 2 Janacek quartets?


Yes, but I won't say which.

Trade Shostakovich's 1st Symphony for another ca. 1954-1960 DSCH symphony of quality?


----------



## Turangalîla

KenOC said:


> Yes, but I won't say which.
> 
> Trade Shostakovich's 1st Symphony for another ca. 1954-1960 DSCH symphony of quality?


Nope, I like Shostakovich 1.

Would you trade all of Wolf's lieder for one more Schubert song cycle?


----------



## Couac Addict

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> Nope, I like Shostakovich 1.
> 
> Would you trade all of Wolf's lieder for one more Schubert song cycle?


Sure. Why not?
However, I wouldn't trade it for Chausson's cycle - which hasn't been repaired since the composer's death.

How about trading Wagner's silky underwear for Mozart's pet starling which could sing a theme from his piano concerto in G major. I have heard on good authority that is has "beautiful plumage".


----------



## peeyaj

KenOC said:


> Mmmm... make me a better offer.
> 
> But I'll ask anyway. Would you trade all of Schumann's symphonies for two more Schubert, post-9th?


Yes. Faster than the light travels in a vacuum.


----------



## jim prideaux

Trade Rachmaninov 2nd piano concerto,Greig piano concerto,AND Tchaikovsky piano concerto-three romantic keyboard 'biggies' to have Sibelius change his mind in front of the fire at Ainola,walk back to his desk and spend the time necessary to complete the 8th symphony...........


----------



## Ravndal

Hmm. No. I wouldn't.


----------



## KenOC

Negatory here too, good buddy.

Would you trade Beethoven's last three piano sonatas for another big symphony?


----------



## Guest

As that doesn't include the Hammerklavier, I probably would go for it.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Would you trade Mahler's 3rd for a Violin concerto (of equally epic proportions) by the great Gustav?


----------



## starry

arcaneholocaust said:


> As that doesn't include the Hammerklavier, I probably would go for it.


And I wouldn't as it includes the 30th.


----------



## Vaneyes

I'd trade Paganini...if I had any.


----------



## violadude

jim prideaux said:


> Trade Rachmaninov 2nd piano concerto,Greig piano concerto,AND Tchaikovsky piano concerto-three romantic keyboard 'biggies' to have Sibelius change his mind in front of the fire at Ainola,walk back to his desk and spend the time necessary to complete the 8th symphony...........


I know this isn't my question, but I so WOULD.  I don't care for any of the former composers as much as I like Sibelius.


----------



## violadude

Skilmarilion said:


> Would you trade Mahler's 3rd for a Violin concerto (of equally epic proportions) by the great Gustav?


No, for some reason I feel like the concerto form doesn't really fit Mahler, especially later in life when he gave every instrument such soloistic parts anyway.


----------



## Turangalîla

KenOC said:


> Negatory here too, good buddy.
> 
> Would you trade Beethoven's last three piano sonatas for another big symphony?


Never! No. 32 is the culmination of the set!

Would you trade all of Bach's keyboard concerti for another big one by Beethoven?


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Would you trade Mozart Piano Concertos 1-19 for a new Piano Concerto from Beethoven?

Hell no.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Would you trade Stravinsky's Rite of Spring for another lengthy ballet by Ravel?

Ooh! Now that's tempting... but no.

Would you trade all piano concertos by Beethoven for a tenth symphony?

Certainly not.

Would you trade Schubert's symphonies for another song cycle?

Hmmm... another tempting offer. Perhaps... if I thought it would be as good as the _Winterreise_... but probably not.

Would you trade Bruckner 4, 7 & 9 for a mature symphony by Wagner?

ACCCKK!!! Back Satan! Back I tell thee! Tempt me not!!!

Would you trade Beethoven's 9th for another opera by Beethoven?

Now that's really funny. I honestly would be hard pressed to trade the 9th for another opera by Mozart... someone who knew how to write operas.

Would you trade Mozart's violin concertos for another Mozart symphony?

Ugh! That's truly tempting. A symphony beyond the brilliant 41st...? But no. I actually listen to the violin concertos more than I do any symphony.

Would you trade Mozart's Requiem (in its finished form) for a Beethoven Requiem?

And again the answer would be: NO!

Would you trade Schubert's late piano sonatas for a Schubert piano concerto?

Oh hell no.

Would you trade Palestrina's choral output for an equally large collection of chamber symphonies by Bach (assuming he invented the form)?

Hmmm... very tempting. More instrumental music by Bach. But to lose Palestrina... probably not.

Would you trade Mahler's seventh for two more Beethoven piano concertos?

In a heart beat. Not one of my favorite by Mahler.

Would you trade all of Wolf's lieder for one more Schubert song cycle?

No... I quite like Wolf's lieder... and they offer something quite different from Schubert's

Would you trade all of Schumann's symphonies for two more Schubert, post-9th?

I love Schumann... but two more mature symphonies by Schubert is too much of a deal to pass by.

Would you trade Mahler's 3rd for a Violin concerto (of equally epic proportions) by the great Gustav?

Nope.

Would you trade all of Bach's keyboard concerti for another big one by Beethoven?

Now that one's really funny.


----------



## mstar

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Would you trade Mozart Piano Concertos 1-19 for a new Piano Concerto from Beethoven?
> 
> Hell no.


One of them? It depends. All of them? Hehehe no way.


----------



## mstar

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> Never! No. 32 is the culmination of the set!
> 
> Would you trade all of Bach's keyboard concerti for another big one by Beethoven?


As much as I don't particularly enjoy Bach in general eek, I do enjoy some....

And I would say no to that!

Would you trade all of Ligeti's music ever for another great composer of the classical era?


----------



## Blancrocher

violadude said:


> I know this isn't my question, but I so WOULD.  I don't care for any of the former composers as much as I like Sibelius.


If a sudden decision had to be made to save either Sibelius's oeuvre or the rest of the classical repertoire, I worry about what a Sibelius fanatic might do. I worry about what I might do.



:lol:


----------



## Guest

If by another great composer of the classical era, you mean on the level of Haydn/Mozart/Beethoven/Schubert...then hell yes.


----------



## KenOC

Heh heh. Would you trade 25 Haydn symphonies (you get to pick 'em) for a Beethoven Cello Concerto?


----------



## violadude

KenOC said:


> Heh heh. Would you trade 25 Haydn symphonies (you get to pick 'em) for a Beethoven Cello Concerto?


Yes, but only because I get to pick the Haydn Symphonies that are to go

Ok this time I'm going to remember to present a new challenge.

Trade Gaspard De La Nuit for another equally good book of Preludes from Debussy?


----------



## Guest

Trade Gaspard De La Nuit? Nope


----------



## Mahlerian

violadude said:


> Trade Gaspard De La Nuit for another equally good book of Preludes from Debussy?


Absolutely. Not a problem with me (we still have Jeux d'eau, after all).

Would you trade Bach's "Coffee Cantata" for a piece of the same name composed by _Les six_?


----------



## Turangalîla

mstar said:


> Would you trade all of Ligeti's music ever for another great composer of the classical era?


NEVER! Ligeti was so unique, and we have enough classical composers already!


----------



## Turangalîla

violadude said:


> Yes, but only because I get to pick the Haydn Symphonies that are to go
> 
> Ok this time I'm going to remember to present a new challenge.
> 
> Trade Gaspard De La Nuit for another equally good book of Preludes from Debussy?


I would not lose Gaspard for Debussy's entire œuvre 

Would you trade all of Ralph Vaughan Williams' symphonies for two more Stravinsky ballets?


----------



## violadude

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> I would not lose Gaspard for Debussy's entire œuvre
> 
> Would you trade all of Ralph Vaughan Williams' symphonies for two more Stravinsky ballets?


Two ballets from which era?


----------



## Guest

Depends if they're as amazing as The Rite Of Spring, but probably no.

If for every Wagner opera you traded in, you got an extra Wagner symphony (iow I'm not asking anyone to trade The Ring or Tristan here...), how many operas and symphonies would the guy have?


----------



## Turangalîla

violadude said:


> Two ballets from which era?


Oooh...one early and one neoclassical!


----------



## Turangalîla

arcaneholocaust said:


> Depends if they're as amazing as The Rite Of Spring, but probably no.
> 
> If for every Wagner opera you traded in, you got an extra Wagner symphony (iow I'm not asking anyone to trade The Ring or Tristan here...), how many operas and symphonies would the guy have?


All operas and no symphonies! For some reason I don't feel comfortable messing with Wagner...


----------



## Dustin

Would you give up Mozart's Marriage of Figaro for 5 more Schubert late quartets?


----------



## DavidA

Dustin said:


> Would you give up Mozart's Marriage of Figaro for 5 more Schubert late quartets?


No! Operas by Donizetti, Bellini, and most of Rossini, yes!


----------



## Dustin

DavidA said:


> No because thankfully it is not possible!


What? I don't get it. None of these theories are plausible. You saying your vote is for Marriage of Figaro?


----------



## Dustin

DavidA said:


> No! Operas by Donizetti, Bellini, and most of Rossini, yes!


Ok fair enough!

adnsxowivnasxlk


----------



## Art Rock

I think no-one tackled this one yet:



Mahlerian said:


> Would you trade Bach's "Coffee Cantata" for a piece of the same name composed by _Les six_?


Yes, sure. For me, that cantata is one of the weakest compositions by Bach (my favourite composer).

Would you trade in one of the Brahms piano concertos for a second piano concerto by Robert Schumann?

Would you


----------



## Turangalîla

Dustin said:


> Would you give up Mozart's Marriage of Figaro for 5 more Schubert late quartets?


No! Would you trade the Schumann piano concerto for one by Schubert?


----------



## KenOC

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> No! Would you trade the Schumann piano concerto for one by Schubert?


Uh...can I hear it first?


----------



## Turangalîla

KenOC said:


> Uh...can I hear it first?


No! Have you not been participating in the rest of the thread...you have to guess what it sounds like :lol:


----------



## Skilmarilion

Would you trade all of Brahms' concerti for another 3 symphonies?


----------



## Winterreisender

Skilmarilion said:


> Would you trade all of Brahms' concerti for another 3 symphonies?


No! Would I trade all of Brahms' symphonies for more concertos? Probably...

Would you trade Mendelssohn's Elijah for a Bach oratorio of the same name?


----------



## Mahlerian

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> Would you trade all of Ralph Vaughan Williams' symphonies for two more Stravinsky ballets?


I'd trade them all for two more ballets in his late style! Agon would only be a foretaste of what could be.

Would you trade the oeuvre of Hildegard von Bingen for a series of mature works by Clara Schumann?


----------



## Wandering

Mahlerian said:


> I'd trade them all for two more ballets in his late style! Agon would only be a foretaste of what could be.
> 
> Would you trade the oeuvre of Hildegard von Bingen for a series of mature works by Clara Schumann?


Would you trade Boulez's Domaines for one more Stravinsky ballet?


----------



## Ravndal

Mahlerian said:


> I'd trade them all for two more ballets in his late style! Agon would only be a foretaste of what could be.
> 
> Would you trade the oeuvre of Hildegard von Bingen for a series of mature works by Clara Schumann?


I think so, yes.

Would you take 25 years of Bach's life and give it to Mozart?


----------



## BurningDesire

Hell no.

Would you get rid of Cage's works from the 1940s so that we could get back Varese's early works that were destroyed or lost?


----------



## aleazk

BurningDesire said:


> Hell no.
> 
> Would you get rid of Cage's works from the 1940s so that we could get back Varese's early works that were destroyed or lost?


Definitely not!. That's my favorite period in Cage's oeuvre.


----------



## Turangalîla

I don't think anyone did this one either:



Art Rock said:


> Would you trade in one of the Brahms piano concertos for a second piano concerto by Robert Schumann?


And yes, yes please!

Would you trade in Gesualdo's œuvre in order to prevent the murder of his wife? :devil:


----------



## Guest

Skilmarilion said:


> Would you trade all of Brahms' concerti for another 3 symphonies?


How about I trade symphonies 1-3 for a clarinet concerto, a cello concerto, and another piano concerto? That would be perfect. Don't touch my symphony no. 4


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Would you trade all of Ligeti's music ever for another great composer of the classical era?

Another composer on the level of Haydn... if not Mozart? In a minute. In fact I'd trade Ligeti for a composer on the level of Domenico Scarlatti, François Rebel, Giovanni Battista Pergolesi, Christoph Willibald Gluck, CPE Bach, Luigi Boccherini, Luigi Cherubini, Joseph Martin Kraus, Giochino Rossini. Hell I'd trade Ligeti for 25 more years for Pergolesi and/or Kraus.

Heh heh. Would you trade 25 Haydn symphonies (you get to pick 'em) for a Beethoven Cello Concerto?

Sure... I'd pick 25 of the earliest, immature symphonies. Not the Beethoven's cello sonatas suggest a cello concerto would be anything brilliant.

Would you trade all of Ralph Vaughan Williams' symphonies for two more Stravinsky ballets?

No.

If for every Wagner opera you traded in, you got an extra Wagner symphony... how many operas and symphonies would the guy have?

He'd have 6 symphonies in my collection. I'd be willing to dump

_Leubald
Die Hochzeit
Das Liebesverbot 
Die hohe Braut
Männerlist größer als Frauenlist
Rienzi_

Would you give up Mozart's Marriage of Figaro for 5 more Schubert late quartets?

I wouldn't trade _Le Nozze_ for five more quartets by Beethoven.

Would you trade the Schumann piano concerto for one by Schubert?

I just might take that offer.

Would you trade Mendelssohn's Elijah for a Bach oratorio of the same name?

I'd trade away anything by Mendelssohn for another oratorio by Bach... by any name.

Would you trade the oeuvre of Hildegard von Bingen for a series of mature works by Clara Schumann?

Certainly not.

Would you trade Boulez's Domaines for one more Stravinsky ballet?

I'd trade the whole of Boulez' oeuvre for a case of Belgian ale.

Would you take 25 years of Bach's life and give it to Mozart?

The first 25.

Would you get rid of Cage's works from the 1940s so that we could get back Varese's early works that were destroyed or lost?



Would you trade in Gesualdo's œuvre in order to prevent the murder of his wife?

No way. Besides... she was cheating on him.:devil:


----------



## Guest

Here's one to **** off the modernists:

Would you trade serialism in its entirety for another composer on the level of Bach/Beethoven/Mozart?


----------



## mstar

YES! I'm in no way a modernist.... 

To continue nevertheless, would you trade one more good work from Sibelius for Bach's Well-Tempered Klavier, Book 1?


----------



## Guest

Even if it was as good as one of his best symphonies, I don't know if I'd give up a whole book of the WTC.


----------



## KenOC

arcaneholocaust said:


> Would you trade serialism in its entirety for another composer on the level of Bach/Beethoven/Mozart?


Speaking ONLY for myself, I'd give up all of serialism for another composer on the level of Raff. No doubt a sign of serious deficiency on my part! 

Would you give up Rachmaninoff for another Bartok?


----------



## dgee

arcaneholocaust said:


> Here's one to **** off the modernists:
> 
> Would you trade serialism in its entirety for another composer on the level of Bach/Beethoven/Mozart?


By doing that, you just lost 3 composers on the level of Bach/Beethoven/Mozart!


----------



## Guest

Don't people get the guillotine for that kind of statement?


----------



## Turangalîla

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I'd trade Ligeti for a composer on the level of Domenico Scarlatti, François Rebel, Giovanni Battista Pergolesi, Christoph Willibald Gluck, CPE Bach, Luigi Boccherini, Luigi Cherubini, Joseph Martin Kraus, Giochino Rossini. Hell I'd trade Ligeti for 25 more years for Pergolesi and/or Kraus.
> 
> ...
> 
> I'd trade the whole of Boulez' oeuvre for a case of Belgian ale.


    .....


----------



## mstar

KenOC said:


> Speaking ONLY for myself, I'd give up all of serialism for another composer on the level of Raff. No doubt a sign of serious deficiency on my part!
> 
> Would you give up Rachmaninoff for another Bartok?


NEVER!!! 

Would you give up all of Beethoven's works for _being_ another Bartok??


----------



## KenOC

mstar said:


> Would you give up all of Beethoven's works for _being_ another Bartok??


Considering that Bartok died an exile in poverty, I think I'll listen to Ludwig instead.

Would you give up Brahms for another Schubert (one with a decent lifespan)?


----------



## Turangalîla

KenOC said:


> Considering that Bartok died an exile in poverty, I think I'll listen to Ludwig instead.
> 
> Would you give up Brahms for another Schubert (one with a decent lifespan)?


No I like Brahms! But would you give up _Chopin_ for another Schubert?


----------



## Blancrocher

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> No I like Brahms!


I like Brahms too, but let's not be too hasty here, CarterJohnsonPiano.


----------



## Turangalîla

Blancrocher said:


> I like Brahms too, but let's not be too hasty here, CarterJohnsonPiano.


Well being a pianist, Schubert is not my most favourite Romantic composer either (great lieder, of course, but very tedious piano music), so I will still go for Brahms!

And you can call me Carter...my full username is too cumbersome


----------



## KenOC

Just so we're clear, your new Schubert comes with an iron-clad guarantee of long life. Should your Schubert wear out or break within 60 years, your Brahms will be cheerfully refunded.*

*Except for intentional misuse. You may have additional rights in some states.


----------



## Blancrocher

At least hear the man out, Carter.


----------



## mstar

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> No I like Brahms! But would you give up _Chopin_ for another Schubert?


No, of course I wouldn't do that! We couldn't do without his nocturnes - what, do you want to live off of Mahler's Nachtmusik? 

Speaking of which.... Would you trade Mahler 4 for double the Chopin nocturnes... _by Chopin??_


----------



## DavidA

KenOC said:


> Considering that Bartok died an exile in poverty, I think I'll listen to Ludwig instead.
> 
> Would you give up Brahms for another Schubert (one with a decent lifespan)?


I'd certainly give up Brahms, except the concertos (minus the boring double concerto) and the requiem.


----------



## KenOC

DavidA said:


> I'd certainly give up Brahms, except the concertos (minus the boring double concerto) and the requiem.


For that, I can offer you a Schubert who won't write any symphonies.


----------



## BurningDesire

mstar said:


> No, of course I wouldn't do that! We couldn't do without his nocturnes - what, do you want to live off of Mahler's Nachtmusik?
> 
> Speaking of which.... Would you trade Mahler 4 for double the Chopin nocturnes... _by Chopin??_


No, Symphony No. 4 is amazing, even though more Chopin Nocturnes would probably be awesome too.

Would you trade The Rite of Spring for 3 more Tchaikovsky ballets, that would be as beautiful and imaginative as the three he did write, maybe more-so?


----------



## aleazk

BurningDesire said:


> No, Symphony No. 4 is amazing, even though more Chopin Nocturnes would probably be awesome too.
> 
> Would you trade The Rite of Spring for 3 more Tchaikovsky ballets, that would be as beautiful and imaginative as the three he did write, maybe more-so?


Of course not. I would trade Tchaikovsky for another serial piece by Stravinsky.

Would you trade Schubert for another two great impressionist composers?. (the hell yes for me )


----------



## mstar

aleazk said:


> Of course not. I would trade Tchaikovsky for another serial piece by Stravinsky.
> 
> Would you trade Schubert for another two great impressionist composers?. (the hell yes for me )


YES. No need to say more now. Hah! To do with Debussy! But I definitely disagree about Tchaikovsky....

Would you trade Bruch for another Stravinsky?


----------



## Mahlerian

mstar said:


> Would you trade Bruch for another Stravinsky?


Of course. I'd give up any minor composer for another Stravinsky.


----------



## Mahlerian

dgee said:


> By doing that, you just lost 3 composers on the level of Bach/Beethoven/Mozart!


More than just three. You also lose Stravinsky's late works, Lutoslawski's early works, Boulez's Le marteau, and some of the unique serially-influenced pieces like Britten's Turn of the Screw and Shostakovich's 14th. You'd probably even lose all of the reactions against serialism in the Minimalist movement!

I doubt any of the anti-modernists here can recognize that something's serial by hearing it, anyway.


----------



## Turangalîla

aleazk said:


> I would trade Tchaikovsky for another serial piece by Stravinsky.


You are my hero.  ...............


----------



## DrKilroy

Mahlerian said:


> Of course. I'd give up any minor composer for another Stravinsky.


On the other hand, I wouldn't. I do not know Bruch at all, but I do not need any duplicate composers.  Plus, if there was another Stravinsky, the original one wouldn't be so unique anymore. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Guest

Mahlerian said:


> More than just three. You also lose Stravinsky's late works, Lutoslawski's early works, Boulez's Le marteau, and some of the unique serially-influenced pieces like Britten's Turn of the Screw and Shostakovich's 14th. You'd probably even lose all of the reactions against serialism in the Minimalist movement!
> 
> I doubt any of the anti-modernists here can recognize that something's serial by hearing it, anyway.


I'm no anti-modernist just because I think it's insane to put those works on the level of a Beethoven/Bach/Mozart catalog.


----------



## dgee

Good job Mahlerian. I think the "flow-on effects" (what would have happened next if...?) are the most interesting part of this concept and what I tried to get to in an earlier comment. Otherwise, it's just a bit static


----------



## Turangalîla

Okay, another one: would you trade all three of Ligeti's books of piano etudes for a third set by Chopin?


----------



## Aramis

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> Okay, another one: would you trade all three of Ligeti's books of piano etudes for a third set by Chopin?


Abso-fackeen-lootely.

Would you trade Iron Maiden discography for another Czerny etude?


----------



## Turangalîla

Aramis said:


> Abso-fackeen-lootely.
> 
> Would you trade Iron Maiden discography for another Czerny etude?


I would gladly get rid of Iron Maiden with _or _without the extra étude!


----------



## Machiavel

Would you trade Wagner operas for 3 new operas from Mozart?

Would you trade some Mahler symphonies so Berlioz can write 2 more?


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

_Would you trade serialism in its entirety for another composer on the level of Bach/Beethoven/Mozart?_

By doing that, you just lost 3 composers on the level of Bach/Beethoven/Mozart!

That post should have come with a warning label. I just about spit all of my beer over my computer screen in laughter.


----------



## Guest

Aramis said:


> Abso-fackeen-lootely.
> 
> Would you trade Iron Maiden discography for another Czerny etude?


I don't even know Czerny's music, but I'd probably trade the entirety of the Dickinson era for a lot of things. Don't touch my first two Iron Maiden albums with Di'Anno without a better offer though.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

More than just three. You also lose Stravinsky's late works, Lutoslawski's early works, Boulez's Le marteau, and some of the unique serially-influenced pieces like Britten's Turn of the Screw and Shostakovich's 14th. You'd probably even lose all of the reactions against serialism in the Minimalist movement!

I doubt any of the anti-modernists here can recognize that something's serial by hearing it, anyway.

There might be something of merit there... but it's not on the level of Bach/Beethoven/Mozart.


----------



## leomarillier

A bit of an unusual one: Would you trade Schoenberg for Adrian Leverkuhn?


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Would you trade Wagner operas for 3 new operas from Mozart?

Would you trade some Mahler symphonies so Berlioz can write 2 more?

As much as I love Mozart and Berlioz... No and No.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

A bit of an unusual one: Would you trade Schoenberg for Adrian Leverkuhn?

Sure. I don't have to listen to Leverkuhn. I can just imagine what his music sounds like... and to me its more in the strain of Mahler and Richard Strauss.


----------



## leomarillier

Would you trade Puccini's Turandot for the completion of Mahler's 10th?
Salome for another Wagner mature opera (the style you want)?
Elgar's symphonies for another Bax song cycle?
De Falla's ballets for Albeniz's completion and recognition of Merlin?
Busoni's Doktor Faust (not complete) for another Szymanowski opera?
Another Schreker masterpiece for Ravel's and Debussy's quartet?
Liszt's Faust Symphony for some incredible Scenes from Faust by Schumann (I don't think I would)
Brahms's piano quintet for a mature one by Mahler?
Philip Glass for another George Crumb?
Pierrot Lunaire for a Ravel piece (whichever style, formation) based on the same texts in french?
Tannhauser for another Verdi opera?
Medtner's piano sonatas for 20 more years of Mussorgsky being drunk, and consequently genius?
A bartok quartet for a schoenberg quartet?
Enesco's Oedipe for another Berg opera (it's of the same level, believe me  )


----------



## moody

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> Okay, another one: would you trade all three of Ligeti's books of piano etudes for a third set by Chopin?


I would trade Ligetti to the slave traders !!


----------



## dgee

moody said:


> I would trade Ligetti to the slave traders !!


Wow - that's incredibly vile. Are you aware Ligeti did some forced labour in WW2 and his brother and parents sent to Auschwitz? Should a mod look at this?


----------



## DavidA

moody said:


> I would trade Ligetti to the slave traders !!


I don't like his music either but your solution is extreme and in humane! We are actually talking about their music not them personally.


----------



## DavidA

Mahlerian said:


> More than just three. You also lose Stravinsky's late works, Lutoslawski's early works, Boulez's Le marteau, and some of the unique serially-influenced pieces like Britten's Turn of the Screw and Shostakovich's 14th. You'd probably even lose all of the reactions against serialism in the Minimalist movement!
> 
> I doubt any of the anti-modernists here can recognize that something's serial by hearing it, anyway.


Sounds tempting! .


----------



## moody

dgee said:


> Wow - that's incredibly vile. Are you aware Ligeti did some forced labour in WW2 and his brother and parents sent to Auschwitz? Should a mod look at this?


Don't be absolutely ridiculous a.that was a joke b.why would I know? My comment was based on his music.
I don't know the life storys of most composers,singers,poets, pianists, authors,etc.etc. that I know of.
incidentally,your post may be trolling,ie trying to cause an angry reply.
Lastly,if you think something should be reported do so ,but don't annoy me.


----------



## Guest

Would you trade a drug-impaired Berlioz for a sober Mussorgsky?


----------



## moody

DavidA said:


> I don't like his music either but your solution is extreme and in humane! We are actually talking about their music not them personally.


Leave it out David,you should know better and it was a flippant comment based on his music.
But for all who may be offended it was aimed at the music 
. I wonder what would have been said if I had aimed it at R.strauss who some think was pro Nazi .
In any case I think that everyone here is talking about swapping the composers' music and not the individuals.


----------



## KenOC

BPS said:


> Would you trade a drug-impaired Berlioz for a sober Mussorgsky?


I'd have to hear what a sober Mussorgsky sounded like. I don't think I have any examples of that...


----------



## Alydon

Think about what you would trade to hear on the news tomorrow that Beethoven's 10th symphony had been found in an attic and it was better than all the others? I would certainly trade all Mahler's works to have this come true.


----------



## science

Art Rock said:


> Would you trade in one of the Brahms piano concertos for a second piano concerto by Robert Schumann?


No. I would trade the Schumann piano concerto for any one of:

- a Brahms cello concerto
- a third Brahms piano concerto
- a second Brahms violin concerto 
- a fifth Brahms symphony 
- a Brahms concerto for two pianos
- a Brahms concerto for double bass 
- a Brahms string octet


----------



## science

Or, also, a second Brahms piano quintet.

(I judged this omission so severe as to warrant its own post.)


----------



## KenOC

science said:


> No. I would trade the Schumann piano concerto for any one of:
> 
> - a Brahms cello concerto
> - a third Brahms piano concerto
> - a second Brahms violin concerto
> - a fifth Brahms symphony
> - a Brahms concerto for two pianos
> - a Brahms concerto for double bass
> - a Brahms string octet


I'd trade it for the lost Beethoven cello concerto.


----------



## Guest

oops ........... nevermind


----------



## Turangalîla

leomarillier said:


> Liszt's Faust Symphony for some incredible Scenes from Faust by Schumann (I don't think I would)
> 
> Brahms's piano quintet for a mature one by Mahler?
> 
> Philip Glass for another George Crumb?
> 
> Pierrot Lunaire for a Ravel piece (whichever style, formation) based on the same texts in french?
> 
> Tannhauser for another Verdi opera?
> 
> Medtner's piano sonatas for 20 more years of Mussorgsky being drunk, and consequently genius?


In order:

Yes, but I don't think Schumann would ever do anything like that.

Never, the Brahms quintet is too valuable, much as I love Mahler.

No, we have enough George Crumbs these days, thank you.

No, Ravel is one of my favourites, but so is Pierrot.

Never.

Absolutely.


----------



## starry

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> Yes, but I don't think Schumann would ever do anything like that.


You mean he wouldn't have done incredible scenes from Faust? Because he obviously already wrote _Scenes from Goethe's Faust_.


----------



## Mahlerian

arcaneholocaust said:


> I'm no anti-modernist just because I think it's insane to put those works on the level of a Beethoven/Bach/Mozart catalog.


Why is it insane? They wrote works of excellent craft and profound emotional power. I think that putting the works of the Bach/Beethoven/Mozart triumvirate on an untouchable pedestal devalues their work by not giving it any context to rise above. They are greats, but they are not the only greats.

Losing the serial works from Berg's oeuvre cuts out less than half of it anyway, but, amusingly, one would lose the most popular of all of his works, the Violin Concerto.

Losing Schoenberg's serial works would fail to get rid of Pierrot lunaire, the Six Little Piano Pieces, or the first two string quartets, so he would still be considered one of the greatest composers of the 20th century.

Losing Webern's serial works would reduce his catalog by about 1/3, I suppose. He'd still be remembered and influential for his concentrated brief works.


----------



## Art Rock

Alydon said:


> Think about what you would trade to hear on the news tomorrow that Beethoven's 10th symphony had been found in an attic and it was better than all the others? I would certainly trade all Mahler's works to have this come true.


As usual, tastes differ. I like most of Mahler's symphonies far better than Beethoven's, so a Beethoven 10th superior to the first 9 would not excite me that much on principle.


----------



## Turangalîla

starry said:


> You mean he wouldn't have done incredible scenes from Faust? Because he obviously already wrote _Scenes from Goethe's Faust_.


Oh, I was not aware that he had ever written those scenes! (And I called myself a Schumann lover...) I never thought he would be into those types of programs as Liszt was, but apparently not-I will give them a listen.


----------



## mmsbls

_Would you trade Wagner operas for 3 new operas from Mozart?_

I would trade the first 3 or 4 for late Mozart operas. Mature Wagner I would never touch even for the chance of more sublime music from the greatest composer of all.

_Would you trade some Mahler symphonies so Berlioz can write 2 more?_

Berlioz's symphonies are wonderful, but I couldn't give any Mahler symphonies away.

_Liszt's Faust Symphony for some incredible Scenes from Faust by Schumann?_

Might be an even deal, but unless I think it clearly better, I would stay with the present.

_Brahms's piano quintet for a mature one by Mahler?_

I love Mahler's "immature" quintet, but Brahms' quintet is one of my all time favorites so no.

_Philip Glass for another George Crumb?_

Well, no.

_Pierrot Lunaire for a Ravel piece (whichever style, formation) based on the same texts in french?_

Yes, I just like Ravel much more.
_
Tannhauser for another Verdi opera?_

Sorry, you just can't mess with mature Wagner.

_Medtner's piano sonatas for 20 more years of Mussorgsky being drunk, and consequently genius?_

No.
_
Would you trade in one of the Brahms piano concertos for a second piano concerto by Robert Schumann?_

Both are fantastic. Since I would not obviously get something "better", I'd stay with the original.


----------



## aleazk

arcaneholocaust said:


> Here's one to **** off the modernists





dgee said:


> By doing that, you just lost 3 composers on the level of Bach/Beethoven/Mozart!





arcaneholocaust said:


> Don't people get the guillotine for that kind of statement?





arcaneholocaust said:


> I'm no anti-modernist just because I think it's insane to put those works on the level of a Beethoven/Bach/Mozart catalog.


LOL, yep, you are *not* an anti-modernist... :lol:


----------



## Mahlerian

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Sure. I don't have to listen to Leverkuhn. I can just imagine what his music sounds like... and to me its more in the strain of Mahler and Richard Strauss.


Not completely incidentally, the two biggest contemporary influences on Schoenberg's music.



leomariller said:


> Pierrot Lunaire for a Ravel piece (whichever style, formation) based on the same texts in french?


A bit more incidentally, Pierrot lunaire was Ravel's favorite Schoenberg piece. He did his own take on the voice+chamber ensemble genre (which boomed after Pierrot) in his Three Poems of Stéphane Mallarmé and Chansons madecasses.

Ravel would never have set the Giraud poems, though. His literary taste was too keen for that...and I've heard the texts are better in their German versions, anyway.


----------



## moody

starry said:


> You mean he wouldn't have done incredible scenes from Faust? Because he obviously already wrote _Scenes from Goethe's Faust_.


Are you referring to Byron's "Manfred" by chance ? If not what are you thinking of ?


----------



## starry

moody said:


> Are you referring to Byron's "Manfred" by chance ? If not what are you thinking of ?


No, Goethe's Faust


----------



## violadude

leomarillier said:


> Would you trade Puccini's Turandot for the completion of Mahler's 10th?
> Salome for another Wagner mature opera (the style you want)?
> Elgar's symphonies for another Bax song cycle?
> De Falla's ballets for Albeniz's completion and recognition of Merlin?
> Busoni's Doktor Faust (not complete) for another Szymanowski opera?
> Another Schreker masterpiece for Ravel's and Debussy's quartet?
> Liszt's Faust Symphony for some incredible Scenes from Faust by Schumann (I don't think I would)
> Brahms's piano quintet for a mature one by Mahler?
> Philip Glass for another George Crumb?
> Pierrot Lunaire for a Ravel piece (whichever style, formation) based on the same texts in french?
> Tannhauser for another Verdi opera?
> Medtner's piano sonatas for 20 more years of Mussorgsky being drunk, and consequently genius?
> A bartok quartet for a schoenberg quartet?
> Enesco's Oedipe for another Berg opera (it's of the same level, believe me  )


I've never heard Turandot, so I don't know.

No, I like Salome and Wagner wrote enough operas in my opinion

I really like Bax, but I haven't heard his song cycle. However, I'm not that partial to Elgar's symphonies either so there's a good chance I would go with this trade.

I'm not really familiar with De Falla or Albeniz

Haven't heard Doktor Faust, but I really like Szymanowski, so maybe.

I've never heard Schrecker's music but nooooooo I love Debussy and Ravel's quartet

No, probably not. I'm not too fond of orchestral Schumann.

No, Brahm's chamber music collection is invaluable and Mahler's language is better suited to orchestra anyway.

I love George Crumb waaaay better than Phillip Glass, however, there's really only one composer that sounds like Glass, so I'll keep him around just in case.

Errr no. Schoenberg's musical style is sooo much better suited to the grotesque nature of the lyrics than Ravel's style

Never heard Tannhauser but probably not.

Hmm that depends if Mussorgsky was going to compose during that time, or just keep being drunk. If the former, that's a temping offer indeed. As much as I love Medtner's piano sonatas I might just have to go with it.

Nah, I think each composer wrote the right amount of quartets.

Never heard Enesco but I adore Berg, so probably.

Ok how about trade half of Dvorak's string quartets for the same amount of Rachmaninoff string quartets (7)?


----------



## Ravndal

No. I prefer Dvorak as a composer.

Would you trade away a Mahler symphony for another by Bruckner?


----------



## violadude

Ravndal said:


> No. I prefer Dvorak as a composer.
> 
> Would you trade away a Mahler symphony for another by Bruckner?


Nah, I like Mahler better and I feel like Bruckner hit a peak with the 9th symphony (but who knows).

Would you trade Shostakovich's 24 preludes and fugues for another set of them by Bach?


----------



## mmsbls

_Ok how about trade half of Dvorak's string quartets for the same amount of Rachmaninoff string quartets._

No, I love Dvorak's quartets too much.

_Would you trade away a Mahler symphony for another by Bruckner?_

No, though I like all of Bruckner's symphonies, I like Mahler's more.

OK, how about a song cycle from Schubert for a concerto (you get to name the instrument)?

I'd go for that to hear what he could do with a concerto.

_Would you trade Shostakovich's 24 preludes and fugues for another set of them by Bach?_

Certainly.


----------



## Bas

violadude said:


> Nah, I like Mahler better and I feel like Bruckner hit a peak with the 9th symphony (but who knows).
> 
> Would you trade Shostakovich's 24 preludes and fugues for another set of them by Bach?


Definitely. I would sacrifice half his oeuvre for another set of preludes and fugues by Bach (with some minor reservations/regrets, but knowing that it is for a good cause: the end justifies the means)

Would you trade Paganini's Violin Concertos for another Violin Concerto by Beethoven?


----------



## violadude

Aw really? I think Shostakovich's Preludes and Fugues are some of his best work 

Anyway, I would probably trade all of Paganini for an incomplete Beethoven violin concerto to be honest haha

Hmm how about trade Schumann's Fantasy in C for another Liszt Piano Sonata of equal quality to his current one.


----------



## Ravndal

No way. I would never trade Schumann away. Especially not for Liszt!

Would you trade Poulenc's la bal masque for another big orchestral work by debussy?


----------



## BurningDesire

aleazk said:


> Of course not. I would trade Tchaikovsky for another serial piece by Stravinsky.
> 
> Would you trade Schubert for another two great impressionist composers?. (the hell yes for me )


But there wouldn't be Stravinsky without Tchaikovsky :3 not as we know him


----------



## aleazk

BurningDesire said:


> But there wouldn't be Stravinsky without Tchaikovsky :3 not as we know him


haha, I guess you are right... but I will take the risk!. :tiphat:


----------



## mstar

aleazk said:


> haha, I guess you are right... but I will take the risk!. :tiphat:


Good luck, you can forget about all your Avant-Garde without Tchaikovsky, therefore Mahler, therefore Shostakovich and Rach, therefore Stravinsky, etc., eTC., eTalkClassical..

Thank you for listening, enjoy your day.


----------



## PetrB

Ravndal said:


> Would you trade Poulenc's Le bal masqué for another big orchestral work by Debussy?


Since it is not yet answered, *NO WAY!*

More and even more mature Debussy (had he lived longer, Jeux, those last sonatas, and that projected piano concerto he virtually promised Marguerite Long, where "The piano will function in an entirely new way," etc.) is seriously tantalizing, _but Le bal masqué is not only a masterwork but a brilliant and bizarre masterwork_... can't dump that bird in hand for a speculative, even if it were by Debussy.


----------



## Ravndal

Oh, I don't know PetrB. I love Le Bal Masque, but i mean, another big work with the quality of prelude a la pre midi d'un faune. One can only imagine...


----------



## mstar

Debussy was great. He was Impressionist. He also probably wrote 2013 symphonies, because it is the year 2013. Would you trade the year 2013 for it to be 2014 right now? In musical terms? So basically, would you rather Shostakovich have collaborated with Bach and Mozart, slightly, to have written 2013 symphonies, or would you rather have 2014 years of Johann [insert last name here]'s music?


----------



## Aramis

Would you trade Bach Mass in B minor for tax relief and lifelong slave to wash your laundry and socks.


----------



## aleazk

Aramis said:


> Would you trade Bach Mass in B minor for tax relief and lifelong slave to wash your laundry and socks.


If you include underwear also I would say it's quite tempting!.


----------



## Mahlerian

mstar said:


> Good luck, you can forget about all your Avant-Garde without Tchaikovsky, therefore Mahler, therefore Shostakovich and Rach, therefore Stravinsky, etc., eTC., eTalkClassical..
> 
> Thank you for listening, enjoy your day.


Say what? Mahler conducted a few of Tchaikovsky's works, and was particularly fond of The Queen of Spades, but the level of influence is negligible.

Also, your timeline is weird. Shostakovich was influenced by Stravinsky (and Schoenberg, and Berg, and Mahler), not the other way around...

It is true that Tchaikovsky played a decisive role in Stravinsky's development, however.


----------



## PetrB

Ravndal said:


> Oh, I don't know PetrB. I love Le Bal Masque, but i mean, another big work with the quality of prelude a la pre midi d'un faune. One can only imagine...


You should assume that the 'game' means getting something from the later working period of any of these composers named, not one of their earliest works. I no less would love to hear something from Debussy post Jeux, those late sonatas, etc. just don't put Le bal masqué on the block as what I must trade. Offer me all of Rachmaninoff, and its a no-brainer. Another Debussy work from the late period, and right away and make it snappy (please.)


----------



## PetrB

Aramis said:


> Would you trade Bach Mass in B minor for tax relief and lifelong slave to wash your laundry and socks.


I'd trade it for just about anything of little or no value, i.e. equal with the personal value it has to me... if anyone wants to pay dear for it, I can use a higher end something in hand for the barter.


----------



## hreichgott

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> Well being a pianist, Schubert is not my most favourite Romantic composer either (great lieder, of course, but *very tedious piano music*)


???
Have you not heard the Wanderer Fantasy? or the later of the A minor sonatas?

Or what about the waltzes? Now that the rest of the 19th c. has elapsed they may not look like much, but since you like Schumann, Schumann studied the Schubert waltzes constantly and held them in very high regard.


----------



## ProudSquire

Marched in to a tune in A major.

Would you trade Hummel's late piano concertos for a symphony or two of his own? :]


----------



## science

I was reflecting on this. Any trade of this nature is going to be extremely risky. We might find that Beethoven's 10th symphony sucks and we'd really miss that third piano concerto we traded for it. And so on all the way around. The slave doing our laundry might destroy all our clothes with too much bleach, and then we'd have gotten nothing for Bach's Mass. I guess we'd better count our blessings here - a work in the hand is worth two in the bush, as Ben Franklin probably said. (The one in the hand was the early one. So this works really well.)


----------



## shangoyal

science said:


> I was reflecting on this. Any trade of this nature is going to be extremely risky. We might find that Beethoven's 10th symphony sucks and we'd really miss that third piano concerto we traded for it. And so on all the way around. The slave doing our laundry might destroy all our clothes with too much bleach, and then we'd have gotten nothing for Bach's Mass. I guess we'd better count our blessings here - a work in the hand is worth two in the bush, as Ben Franklin probably said. (The one in the hand was the early one. So this works really well.)


The culmination of the thread, in a firm knot.


----------



## starry

Actually the idea of this thread, when it isn't sidetracked into sweeping condemnations of periods/composers, tends more towards replacing a piece you _don't like_ with something that you _might like_. So there's the assumption that the piece that's lost isn't so essential.


----------



## Winterreisender

TheProudSquire said:


> Would you trade Hummel's late piano concertos for a symphony or two of his own? :]


I guess Hummel avoided symphonies for a reason... so probably not.

Would you trade all of Paganini's Violin Concertos for a Violin Concerto from Franck (late period)?


----------



## violadude

Winterreisender said:


> I guess Hummel avoided symphonies for a reason... so probably not.
> 
> Would you trade all of Paganini's Violin Concertos for a Violin Concerto from Franck (late period)?


Yes

Would you trade mature Schubert for 40 more years added to Mozart's life?


----------



## mstar

Mahlerian said:


> Say what? Mahler conducted a few of Tchaikovsky's works, and was particularly fond of The Queen of Spades, but the level of influence is negligible.
> 
> Also, your timeline is weird. Shostakovich was influenced by Stravinsky (and Schoenberg, and Berg, and Mahler), not the other way around...
> 
> It is true that Tchaikovsky played a decisive role in Stravinsky's development, however.


Switch 'em around. Note I put two names together, because I hear similarity.... Influence, decide for yourselves how the timeline goes.


----------



## Aramis

violadude said:


> ]Would you trade all of Paganini's Violin Concertos for a Violin Concerto from Franck (late period)?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
Click to expand...

AH YOU PAGANINI HATERS

Haters gonna hate, but Franck would really have to be at his best to even match the awesomeness of Paganini's 4th concerto with his.


----------



## violadude

Aramis said:


> AH YOU PAGANINI HATERS
> 
> Haters gonna hate, but Franck would really have to be at his best to even match the awesomeness of Paganini's 4th concerto with his.


Honestly, I don't even think we would know who Paganini was if it weren't for his contribution to violin performance and his legacy as a violinist.


----------



## Aramis

violadude said:


> Honestly, I don't even think we would know who Paganini was if it weren't for his contribution to violin performance and his legacy as a violinist.


Without the virtuoso legend he may indeed end up as much less famous artist. But his music would be recorded and listened one way or another, it's not some show-off gibberish for violinists.


----------



## Ingélou

He's in Suzuki Book 2, so he *must* have made it! 

Would you trade ten Bach pieces for a completely new medieval composer, as revealed in an unearthed manuscript?


----------



## Winterreisender

Ingenue said:


> He's in Suzuki Book 2, so he *must* have made it!
> 
> Would you trade ten Bach pieces for a completely new medieval composer, as revealed in an unearthed manuscript?


Depends which ones. I suppose BWV 1072-1078 (canons) could go, as could a couple of cantatas. In that case, yes please!

Would you trade a symphony by Sibelius (of your choice) for a symphony by Grieg?


----------



## starry

It depends which pieces. With most composers you can probably easily handpick 10 to get rid of.



Winterreisender said:


> Would you trade a symphony by Sibelius (of your choice) for a symphony by Grieg?


No. I'm not altogether convinced Grieg would do a symphony that would be better than one by Sibelius.

Would you trade two Shostakovich symphonies for another by Sibelius?


----------



## violadude

Winterreisender said:


> Depends which ones. I suppose BWV 1072-1078 (canons) could go, as could a couple of cantatas. In that case, yes please!
> 
> Would you trade a symphony by Sibelius (of your choice) for a symphony by Grieg?


No I wouldnt.

Would you trade mature Schubert for 40 more years added to Mozart's life?


----------



## mmsbls

violadude said:


> No I wouldnt.
> 
> Would you trade mature Schubert for 40 more years added to Mozart's life?


Usually I wonder about losing another composer for 10 more years of Mozart. 40 more years is simply too tempting even though I absolutely adore Schubert. I probably would trade Schubert, Schumann, and Mendelssohn for 40 more years of Mozart.

_Would you trade Haydn's symphonies 40-80 for 2 additional concertos from Mozart and Beethoven and one concerto from Schubert?_


----------



## shangoyal

mmsbls said:


> _Would you trade Haydn's symphonies 40-80 for 2 additional concertos from Mozart and Beethoven and one concerto from Schubert?_


No. Who knows, without the Haydn symphonies, Beethoven and Mozart might have been a little less awesome. 

Would you trade a copy of Gould's Goldberg Variations for one by Gustav Leonhardt?


----------



## PetrB

dgee said:


> Would you trade the entire 19th century Italian bel canto repertoire for an extra 20 productive years of Alban Berg?


Yes, oh Yes, Yes, Yes.
_*
Anyone care to trade all of Sibelius for one more Nielsen Symphony the caliber of his No.5?*_


----------



## Bas

shangoyal said:


> No. Who knows, without the Haydn symphonies, Beethoven and Mozart might have been a little less awesome.
> 
> Would you trade a copy of Gould's Goldberg Variations for one by Gustav Leonhardt?


No. There are enough Goldberg variation recordings for everybody to find what he likes, but there are only two Gould renditions and those need to be preserved. I would trade any other performance on a modern piano, but not Gould's.


----------



## Celloman

Would you trade all of the Schumann symphonies for another Brahms symphony?


----------



## Bas

No. But I would for an extra Schubert Symphony, provided that he would also finish no. 8 (which in it's unfinished form is one of my favourites in the genre, I want to know how it ends!)


----------



## Guest

violadude said:


> No I wouldnt.
> 
> Would you trade mature Schubert for 40 more years added to Mozart's life?


This would depend on whether or not Mozart would eventually change his style. 40 more years is a long time to be doing the same Mozartian style, but, as awesome as it is, 40 more years might get a little redundant compared to having a whole new composer like Schubert around.


----------



## Guest

PetrB said:


> Yes, oh Yes, Yes, Yes.
> _*
> Anyone care to trade all of Sibelius for one more Nielsen Symphony the caliber of his No.5?*_


You make me incredibly sad


----------



## PetrB

arcaneholocaust said:


> You make me incredibly sad


It is just a matter of one persons completely personal taste -- nothing to get upset about --

*as if any of us had any way to change music history other than by adding a new piece of music of our own to it.*


----------



## Guest

What? Isn't this thread entirely real? Who is this Sibelius guy anyway, does he sound like that new Nielsen symphony?


----------



## Kieran

violadude said:


> No I wouldnt.
> 
> Would you trade mature Schubert for 40 more years added to Mozart's life?


I would trade every note that was composed by everyone after the maestro's death, for another 40 years of Mozart. For me, it's a no brainer. 

Would you trade one of Wagners operas for some substantial instrumental music by same? :tiphat:


----------



## PetrB

arcaneholocaust said:


> What? Isn't this thread entirely real? Who is this Sibelius guy anyway, does he sound like that new Nielsen symphony?


The "game" involves heavy suspension of fact, and fantasizing about history... of course you knew that as you wrote your comment 

I think Sibelius is the guy who invented that music notation software. Carl Nielsen was a composer ;-)


----------



## DavidA

Bas said:


> No. There are enough Goldberg variation recordings for everybody to find what he likes, but there are only two Gould renditions and those need to be preserved. I would trade any other performance on a modern piano, but not Gould's.


 I have (at least) four recordings of four recordings of Gould's Goldbergs - studio and PP


----------



## Bas

DavidA said:


> I have (at least) four recordings of four recordings of Gould's Goldbergs - studio and PP


I counted only 1955, 1981, the studio versions.

Would you trade all of Mozart's Symphonies to give him some time to create two more operas, of the same quality as Cosi, Don Giovanni and Idomeneo? (I know I would!)


----------



## mstar

PetrB said:


> The "game" involves heavy suspension of fact, and fantasizing about history... of course you knew that as you wrote your comment
> 
> I think Sibelius is the guy who invented that music notation software. Carl Nielsen was a composer ;-)


Nah, from what I've heard of Sibelius, he's great! The software was named after him _because_ he was so great. Meanwhile, my old Spanish teacher's last name was something along the lines of Nielsen. I haven't seen her in over a year.


----------



## mmsbls

_Would you trade one of Wagners operas for some substantial instrumental music by same? _

Early opera - yes. Mature opera - no way.

_Would you trade all of Mozart's Symphonies to give him some time to create two more operas, of the same quality as Cosi, Don Giovanni and Idomeneo?_

I love his late symphonies way too much so no.

_Would you trade a Mahler symphony for a mature Mahler chamber work? What about a Bruckner symphony for a mature Mahler chamber work?_


----------



## Winterreisender

> Would you trade a Mahler symphony for a mature Mahler chamber work? What about a Bruckner symphony for a mature Mahler chamber work?


I wouldn't really miss any of Bruckner's symphonies so I'd gladly trade them. A mature Mahler chamber work is very tempting and I'd probably be prepared to trade Mahler Symphony #7 (my least favourite).

Would you trade Vaughan Williams' "The Lark Ascending" for an ornithological themed Violin Concerto by Messiaen?


----------



## peeyaj

1. Would you trade Schubert D. 960 sonata for another one by Liszt? 

2. Would you trade Debussy ' Jeux with Stravinsky' composition the level of The Rite of Spring? 

3. Would you trade all composers post 1900 with the composers from 19th century?


----------



## mstar

peeyaj said:


> 1. Would you trade Schubert D. 960 sonata for another one by Liszt?
> 
> 2. Would you trade Debussy ' Jeux with Stravinsky' composition the level of The Rite of Spring?
> 
> 3. Would you trade all composers post 1900 with the composers from 19th century?


1. Oh, yeah. Especially if it's anything like Mepitso Waltz, which should've been a full-blown sonata.

2. Hmm.... I don't particularly like either, though I'd take another Rite of Spring-level Stravinsky, I think.

3. UNDOUBTEDLY. I love the 19-century composers and their works with a passion! Quite _romantic_, if I say so myself (pun intended).


----------



## DrKilroy

Winterreisender said:


> Would you trade Vaughan Williams' "The Lark Ascending" for an ornithological themed Violin Concerto by Messiaen?


Nnnope.  I think that wind instruments imitate birds much better.

Would you trade Rhapsody in Blue for a string quartet or a symphony by Gershwin?

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Art Rock

No, I like the RiB, and there's nothing in Geshwin's writing that makes me think a symphony or string quartet by him would be particularly good.

Would you trade three of Rachmaninov's piano concertos (your choice which one to keep) for three more piano concertos by Prokofiev?


----------



## Mahlerian

Winterreisender said:


> Would you trade Vaughan Williams' "The Lark Ascending" for an ornithological themed Violin Concerto by Messiaen?


I would. There is already a birdsong-inspired violin solo part in the first movement of Messiaen's _Trois petites liturgies_, though.



Art Rock said:


> Would you trade three of Rachmaninov's piano concertos (your choice which one to keep) for three more piano concertos by Prokofiev?


Sure. I'll keep No. 2 for pianists to have as their popular showcase, as long as I don't have to listen to it.

Would you trade Strauss's _Sinfonia Domestica_ for a set of madrigals by Gesualdo on the topic of marital life?


----------



## Celloman

Mahlerian said:


> Would you trade Strauss's _Sinfonia Domestica_ for a set of madrigals by Gesualdo on the topic of marital life?


It does sound like an interesting proposition, but I would have to decline.

Would you trade Saint-Saens' first two symphonies, _plus_ Rachmaninov's first symphony, _plus_ Honegger's first symphony so that Bruckner could finish his ninth symphony?


----------



## KenOC

peeyaj said:


> 1. Would you trade Schubert D. 960 sonata for another one by Liszt?


Huh? Would you trade your Bentley Turbo R for a Chevette?


----------



## senza sordino

peeyaj said:


> 1. Would you trade Schubert D. 960 sonata for another one by Liszt?
> 
> 2. Would you trade Debussy ' Jeux with Stravinsky' composition the level of The Rite of Spring?
> 
> 3. Would you trade all composers post 1900 with the composers from 19th century?


No I wouldn't trade any Schubert for more Lizst. I own CDs of Schubert and none of Liszt, for a reason.
I might trade the Debussy for another Stravinsky, but it better be good.
I wouldn't trade all composers post 1900 for more pre 1900 composers. Not a chance.

Would anyone trade a Bruckner symphony for a symphony written by Wagner?
Would anyone trade all of Bruckner's symphonies for a Beethoven 10th?
Would anyone trade a couple of Sibelius symphonies for one by Grieg? Or would a Neilson trade be easier for a Grieg symphony?


----------



## moody

violadude said:


> Honestly, I don't even think we would know who Paganini was if it weren't for his contribution to violin performance and his legacy as a violinist.


Like Chopin and the piano I suppose.


----------



## moody

mstar said:


> 1. Oh, yeah. Especially if it's anything like Mepitso Waltz, which should've been a full-blown sonata.
> 
> 2. Hmm.... I don't particularly like either, though I'd take another Rite of Spring-level Stravinsky, I think.
> 
> 3. UNDOUBTEDLY. I love the 19-century composers and their works with a passion! Quite _romantic_, if I say so myself (pun intended).


Are you aware that there are four Mephisto waltzes ?


----------



## moody

Winterreisender said:


> Depends which ones. I suppose BWV 1072-1078 (canons) could go, as could a couple of cantatas. In that case, yes please!
> 
> Would you trade a symphony by Sibelius (of your choice) for a symphony by Grieg?


Grieg was basically a miniaturist so the result would probably disappoint you.


----------



## mstar

moody said:


> Are you aware that there are four Mephisto waltzes ?


WOW I disgraced the spelling of Mephisto on that one.... 

Anyway, thanks for telling me. The abrupt key change in the last few measures of the first, I think, just _had_ to mean there was more....


----------



## moody

Celloman said:


> It does sound like an interesting proposition, but I would have to decline.
> 
> Would you trade Saint-Saens' first two symphonies, _plus_ Rachmaninov's first symphony, _plus_ Honegger's first symphony so that Bruckner could finish his ninth symphony?


Please say "no" won't you !


----------



## moody

mstar said:


> WOW I disgraced the spelling of Mephisto on that one....
> 
> Anyway, thanks for telling me. The abrupt key change in the last few measures of the first, I think, just _had_ to mean there was more....


Ah,but you see he decided not to issue the Mepitso,so it's fairly unknown.


----------



## DavidA

peeyaj said:


> 1. Would you trade Schubert D. 960 sonata for another one by Liszt?
> 
> ntury?


I would not trade the D 960 for anything!


----------



## Art Rock

senza sordino said:


> Would anyone trade a couple of Sibelius symphonies for one by Grieg? Or would a Neilson trade be easier for a Grieg symphony?


You know that there already is a Grieg symphony? It is not very good though.


----------



## moody

Art Rock said:


> You know that there already is a Grieg symphony? It is not very good though.


There you are then,proves my point---I don't think I knew.


----------



## Turangalîla

I miss this game!

...would you trade the complete works of Gerald Finzi for another Mahler symphony?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

No, I would not.
Would you trade all Haydn's symphonies for ten more by Beethoven?

Never seen this thread. I quite like it, though.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

MoonlightSonata said:


> No, I would not.
> Would you trade all Haydn's symphonies for ten more by Beethoven?
> 
> Never seen this thread. I quite like it, though.


Yeah, but I am hopelessly and irredeemably biased (and unreasonable).  My answer has nothing to do with Haydn, I'm just intrigued by how 10 Late Period Beethoven symphonies would sound like.

Would you trade Beethoven's 5 Piano Concertos for 5 more Beethoven Late String Quartets?

Or perhaps Brahms' 2 Piano Concertos for another Brahms Symphony?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

I don't know about Brahms, but I would decline the Beethoven. I would trade maybe three concerti for three quartets.
My next one will be the Brahms question posted above by DiesIraeVIX: Brahms' 2 piano concerti for another symphony?


----------



## scratchgolf

Would you trade Lang Lang's hands for an empty peanut shell?


----------



## Guest

Would you trade *half of Messiaen's organ works* for *a Messiaen work for organ and orchestra*?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

arcaneholocaust said:


> Would you trade *half of Messiaen's organ works* for *a Messiaen work for organ and orchestra*?


Provided I get to choose which ones, yes.


----------



## trazom

scratchgolf said:


> Would you trade Lang Lang's hands for an empty peanut shell?


No, tiny roasted Lang Lang hands sounds far more delicious.


----------



## Turangalîla

arcaneholocaust said:


> Would you trade *half of Messiaen's organ works* for *a Messiaen work for organ and orchestra*?


Definitely-that sounds like a marvelous work.

Would you trade Gesualdo's madrigals for another Wagner opera?


----------



## KenOC

Turangalîla said:


> Would you trade Gesualdo's madrigals for another Wagner opera?


Not on your life. Would you trade a Schumann symphony (your choice) for a mature Bizet symphony?


----------



## elgar's ghost

KenOC said:


> Not on your life. Would you trade a Schumann symphony (your choice) for a mature Bizet symphony?


Yep - any one of them.

Would you trade Puccini's La rondine AND La fanciulla del West for another sharp hour-long comedy in the style of Gianni Schicchi?


----------



## Turangalîla

elgars ghost said:


> Yep - any one of them.
> 
> Would you trade Puccini's La rondine AND La fanciulla del West for another sharp hour-long comedy in the style of Gianni Schicchi?


Never! Would you trade Ligeti's Requiem for a Debussy one?


----------



## hpowders

Yes!! Would you trade the Mozart Requiem for a newly discovered Haydn Requiem found yesterday, buried in a Vienna cemetery.


----------



## Chronochromie

I would never trade Mozart's Requiem! Would you trade the 2 Chopin piano concerti for 2 new Beethoven piano concerti?


----------



## hpowders

Der Leiermann said:


> I would never trade Mozart's Requiem! Would you trade the 2 Chopin piano concerti for 2 new Beethoven piano concerti?


Yes!! In a heartbeat!

Would you trade Mozart's Piano Concerto #23 for a newly discovered Schoenberg piano concerto that the one critic who saw the score claimed it as "monumental"?


----------



## Chronochromie

That would depend. If it's 12 tone Schoenberg, no. If it's tonal or free atonal Schoenberg, yes.
Would you trade Beethoven's Violin Concerto for a Schubert Piano concerto?


----------



## Bas

That would definitely depend on the critic for some, but do not touch my Mozart #23, so no.

Would you trade a Wagner opera for the lost Marcus or Lucas passion by J.S. Bach?


----------



## hpowders

Depends on the Wagner opera. There are a couple of clunkers.

Would you trade Bach's Goldberg Variations for a newly discovered second set of Beethoven's Diabelli Variations?


----------



## pjang23

hpowders said:


> Would you trade Bach's Goldberg Variations for a newly discovered second set of Beethoven's Diabelli Variations?


Nope. I'd do the opposite in a heartbeat though.

Would you trade Rhapsody in Blue for another Barber concerto?


----------



## Chronochromie

Hmmm no.
I repeat my unanswered question (Ives pun intended) above. Would you trade the Beethoven Violin concerto for a Schubert Piano Concerto?


----------



## Guest

Der Leiermann said:


> Hmmm no.
> I repeat my unanswered question (Ives pun intended) above. Would you trade the Beethoven Violin concerto for a Schubert Piano Concerto?


No. Like many here, I don't find Schubert's style conducive to the classical concerto. Sure it would be interesting, but I don't think I'd trade Beethoven's violin concerto.


----------



## MagneticGhost

No question to answer so.....

So I'm going to reverse the original Q - Would you trade a Beethoven Piano Sonata for another Chopin Ballade. ( I know I would)


----------



## KenOC

MagneticGhost said:


> Would you trade a Beethoven Piano Sonata for another Chopin Ballade.


Yes, so long as it's an Op. 49. I'll give you both of them!

Would you trade Mozart's 23rd piano concerto for another Beethoven piano concerto of the quality and style of his 4th?


----------



## JACE

KenOC said:


> Would you trade Mozart's 23rd piano concerto for another Beethoven piano concerto of the quality and style of No. 4?


Yeah, I'd do that.

Would you trade one of Tchaikovsky's best symphonies (4-6) for another top-shelf Shostakovich symphony (8, 10, 13, etc.)?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

JACE said:


> Yeah, I'd do that.
> 
> Would you trade one of Tchaikovsky's best symphonies (4-6) for another top-shelf Shostakovich symphony (8, 10, 13, etc.)?


No, I would not.
Would you trade three Puccini operas of your choice for two Verdi operas?


----------



## Bulldog

MoonlightSonata said:


> No, I would not.
> Would you trade three Puccini operas of your choice for two Verdi operas?


Yes.

Would you trade all of Vivaldi's vocal music for a newly discovered Handel opera?


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

MoonlightSonata said:


> No, I would not.
> Would you trade all Haydn's symphonies for ten more by Beethoven?
> 
> Never seen this thread. I quite like it, though.


Never! Haydn's symphonies are gold, pure gold.


----------



## hpowders

Bulldog, I would trade all of Vivaldi's music for a small cheeseburger and change.

Would you trade 300 of D Scarlatti's keyboard sonatas for a newly discovered Brandenburg Concerto #7?


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

hpowders said:


> Yes!! Would you trade the Mozart Requiem for a newly discovered Haydn Requiem found yesterday, buried in a Vienna cemetery.


Yes, I would - although Mozart's Requiem is a masterpiece.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

hpowders said:


> Bulldog, I would trade all of Vivaldi's music for a small cheeseburger and change.
> 
> Would you trade 300 of D Scarlatti's keyboard sonatas for a newly discovered Brandenburg Concerto #7?


Ok, that post cracked me up. C'mon man, Vivaldi was a great composer.


----------



## hpowders

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Yes, I would - although Mozart's Requiem is a masterpiece.


Yeah. After hearing The Creation, I would agree. Haydn's Requiem most likely would be astonishingly fine!


----------



## hpowders

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Ok, that post cracked me up. C'mon man, Vivaldi was a great composer.


Yeah, but the place I frequent for lunch makes great cheeseburgers.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Dude, Vivaldi could serve you up one bad*** cheesebruger too.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

hpowders said:


> Yeah. After hearing The Creation, I would agree. Haydn's Requiem most likely would be astonishingly fine!


It would've explored the depths of the baroque ... Haydn was so profound when he went into 'learned' mode.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

hpowders said:


> Yeah. After hearing The Creation, I would agree. Haydn's Requiem most likely would be astonishingly fine!


But we do have Michael Haydn's Requiem, which is awesome.


----------



## hpowders

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Dude, Vivaldi could serve you up one bad*** cheesebruger too.


Okay. I'll leave behind Four Seasons, Gloria and 117 concertos for diverse instruments. Not for sale!!


----------



## hpowders

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> But we do have Michael Haydn's Requiem, which is awesome.


Never heard that one.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

hpowders said:


> Okay. I'll leave behind Four Seasons, Gloria and 117 concertos for diverse instruments. Not for sale!!


That's right! Let's keep our Vivaldi safe, that guy was great - one of the first virtuosos.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

hpowders said:


> Never heard that one.


you're missing out! On to Youtube - you'll be surprised how much of it sounds almost exactly like Mozart's (however, it was written about 20 years earlier).


----------



## hpowders

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> That's right! You know that the Red Priest owns your soul .


He'd be better off owning a Red Porsche Cayman S.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Haha, c'mon hpowders, you've got a humourous, Haydnesque soul, and that's worth a lot .


----------



## hpowders

Would you trade Schubert's String Quintet in C Major for a newly discovered Schubert Symphony, subtitled "Wanderer Fantasy Symphony" that was authenticated by musicologists as pure Schubert?


----------



## Skilmarilion

hpowders said:


> Would you trade Schubert's String Quintet in C Major for a newly discovered Schubert Symphony, subtitled "Wanderer Fantasy Symphony" that was authenticated by musicologists as pure Schubert?


No chance, the Quintet rules.

Would you trade Rachmaninov's _The Bells_ for another piano concerto?


----------



## JACE

Skilmarilion said:


> Would you trade Rachmaninov's _The Bells_ for another piano concerto?


No way. _The Bells_ is a fantastic piece!

Would you trade Aaron Copland's compositions for more from Charles Ives?


----------



## Bas

hpowders said:


> Would you trade Schubert's String Quintet in C Major for a newly discovered Schubert Symphony, subtitled "Wanderer Fantasy Symphony" that was authenticated by musicologists as pure Schubert?


Yes I'd DO that. Damn that would be an interesting piece. And if I may, I'd try to stretch your offer and ask for a conclusion for die Unvolendete along with the Wanderer Symphony.


----------



## Haydn man

hpowders said:


> Would you trade Schubert's String Quintet in C Major for a newly discovered Schubert Symphony, subtitled "Wanderer Fantasy Symphony" that was authenticated by musicologists as pure Schubert?


Yes, I would trade 
Just imagine what a 10th symphony would be like! However odds are he wouldn't have finished it so maybe I might change my mind on this one.
Would you trade a Beethoven late quartet for another symphony?


----------



## trazom

KenOC said:


> Yes, so long as it's an Op. 49. I'll give you both of them!
> 
> Would you trade Mozart's 23rd piano concerto for another Beethoven piano concerto of the quality and style of his 4th?


No, but I'd trade all of Beethoven's piano concertos for a mature, post-27 Mozart piano concerto. Mozart's concertos actually establish dialogue between soloist and orchestra, Beethoven's are just virtuoso scale configurations interspersed with big band orchestral interludes.


----------



## hpowders

Bas said:


> Yes I'd DO that. Damn that would be an interesting piece. And if I may, I'd try to stretch your offer and ask for a conclusion for die Unvolendete along with the Wanderer Symphony.


Good for you! So would I!!

Damn it!! Let's do it!!!!


----------



## hpowders

Haydn man said:


> Yes, I would trade
> Just imagine what a 10th symphony would be like! However odds are he wouldn't have finished it so maybe I might change my mind on this one.
> Would you trade a Beethoven late quartet for another symphony?


Wow! That's difficult. I would only do it if the symphony was authenticated as middle or late Beethoven. Wouldn't THAT be exciting!!


----------



## Turangalîla

trazom said:


> Beethoven's concertos are just virtuoso scale configurations interspersed with big band orchestral interludes.


----------



## fjf

Haydn man said:


> Yes, I would trade
> Just imagine what a 10th symphony would be like! However odds are he wouldn't have finished it so maybe I might change my mind on this one.
> Would you trade a Beethoven late quartet for another symphony?









This one has been recorded. however, it may or may not be real


----------



## hpowders

Would you trade "Twinkle Twinkle Little Star" for a newly discovered children's song written by Josef Haydn?


----------



## elgar's ghost

hpowders said:


> Would you trade "Twinkle Twinkle Little Star" for a newly discovered children's song written by Josef Haydn?


Probably not. Then we wouldn't have the Alice in Wonderland parody. :lol:

Would you trade half of Faure's songs for a dozen hitherto unknown ones by Duparc?


----------



## hpowders

elgars ghost said:


> Probably not. Then we wouldn't have the Alice in Wonderland parody. :lol:
> 
> Would you trade half of Faure's songs for a dozen hitherto unknown ones by Duparc?


No Never!!!! Well.....hardly ever.


----------



## Stavrogin

And... your offer?


----------



## Turangalîla

elgars ghost said:


> Would you trade half of Faure's songs for a dozen hitherto unknown ones by Duparc?


I would-Faure's songs are wonderful, but Duparc's are even more magnificently crafted.

Would you trade the Berg violin concerto for two violin concerti from Schoenberg on the same level as his piano concerto?


----------



## Stavrogin

Turangalîla said:


> I would-Faure's songs are wonderful, but Duparc's are even more magnificently crafted.
> 
> Would you trade the Berg violin concerto for two violin concerti from Schoenberg on the same level as his piano concerto?


No.

Would you trade one of Chopin's piano concerti for a piano concerto by Sibelius?


----------



## hpowders

Stavrogin said:


> No.
> 
> Would you trade one of Chopin's piano concerti for a piano concerto by Sibelius?


Absolutely!! Would you trade Beethoven's Grosse Fuge for 5 newly discovered preludes and fugues for keyboard by J. S. Bach?


----------



## clara s

yes, I dare trade this

I love exploring newly discoverd preludes

Would you trade Bellini's casta diva to Puccini's nessun dorma?


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> yes, I dare trade this
> 
> I love exploring newly discoverd preludes
> 
> Would you trade Bellini's casta diva to Puccini's nessun dorma?


Absolutely not!! Your first post on TC back in January was about casta diva and I would NEVER want that post obliterated from TC history! :tiphat:

Also, secondarily, casta diva, in my opinion, is greater music than nessun dorma.


----------



## Stavrogin

Dear mister Hpowders,

you always forget to add your new offer at the end of your posts in here.
Sincerely,
S.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Turangalîla said:


> I would-Faure's songs are wonderful, but Duparc's are even more magnificently crafted.
> 
> Would you trade the Berg violin concerto for two violin concerti from Schoenberg on the same level as his piano concerto?


Absolutely not - anything by Berg is gold, plus he didn't compose all that much after his early lieder so we can't afford to lose it.


----------



## hpowders

Stavrogin said:


> Dear mister Hpowders,
> 
> you always forget to add your new offer at the end of your posts in here.
> Sincerely,
> S.


Dear Mr. Stavrogin,

Sometimes I get carried away by the passion of the moment. Sorry! :tiphat:

Sincerely, 
hp


----------



## Turangalîla

Would you trade all of Ligeti's etudes for a new set of 24 by Ravel?


----------



## hpowders

Turangalîla said:


> Would you trade all of Ligeti's etudes for a new set of 24 by Ravel?


Of course. Without even 2 seconds to think about it.

Would you trade Book One of Debussy's Preludes for a newly discovered piano sonata by Ives that musicologists are raving is even better than the Concord Sonata?


----------



## Mahlerian

hpowders said:


> Would you trade Book One of Debussy's Preludes for a newly discovered piano sonata by Ives that musicologists are raving is even better than the Concord Sonata?


No way!

Would you trade Fidelio for another Mozart/Da Ponte opera?


----------



## hpowders

Mahlerian said:


> No way!
> 
> Would you trade Fidelio for another Mozart/Da Ponte opera?


No. There are quite enough operas from that combo, but only one Fidelio.

Would you trade Leonard Bernstein's existence on this planet for the potential promise of a long lost brother of Carlos Kleiber who critics in Borneo are ecstatic about as the "second coming" of all conductors?


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> No. There are quite enough operas from that combo, but only one Fidelio.
> 
> Would you trade Leonard Bernstein's existence on this planet for the potential promise of a long lost brother of Carlos Kleiber who critics in Borneo are ecstatic about as the "second coming" of all conductors?


no never sir, I would never trade your existence for an other conductor hahaha

would you trade Anton Bruckner's 8th for Gustav Mahler's 5th?


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> no never sir, I would never trade your existence for an other conductor hahaha
> 
> would you trade Anton Bruckner's 8th for Gustav Mahler's 5th?


Ha! Ha! For your fine wit, I give you back one point to convert into euros.

No. I wouldn't.

Would you trade Bruckner's Requiem for a newly discovered opera by Gustav Mahler?


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Absolutely not!! Your first post on TC back in January was about casta diva and I would NEVER want that post obliterated from TC history! :tiphat:
> 
> Also, secondarily, casta diva, in my opinion, is greater music than nessun dorma.


good answer

you are invited to an exclusive performance of Cecilia Bartoli for a few friends in my mansion


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> good answer
> 
> you are invited to an exclusive performance of Cecilia Bartoli for a few friends in my mansion


Okay. I'll need time to put my affairs in order before I leave.

Edit: Okay. Finished!!

She is wonderful. Incredible as Cleopatra in Handel's Giulio Cesare.


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Ha! Ha! For your fine wit, I give you back one point to convert into euros.
> 
> No. I wouldn't.
> 
> Would you trade Bruckner's Requiem for a newly discovered opera by Gustav Mahler?


gracias

you know that Bruckner is a diamond for me

but please specify which newly discovered opera of Mahler? 

I have difficulty in choosing


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> good answer
> 
> you are invited to an exclusive performance of Cecilia Bartoli for a few friends in my mansion


Okay. Would you trade Handel's Giulio Cesare for the potential promise of an exciting new discovery of an oratorio by Handel which musicologists are raving has even better music than Messiah?


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> gracias
> 
> you know that Bruckner is a diamond for me
> 
> but please specify which newly discovered opera of Mahler?
> 
> I have difficulty in choosing


I wish I knew. It's tough choosing among fictitious operas.


----------



## Stavrogin

hpowders said:


> Okay. Would you trade Handel's Giulio Cesare for the potential promise of an exciting new discovery of an oratorio by Handel which musicologists are raving has even better music than Messiah?


I would!

Would you trade Brahms' violin concerto for a violin concerto by Schubert?

This is pretty tough huh


----------



## Turangalîla

hpowders said:


> Would you trade Handel's Giulio Cesare for the potential promise of an exciting new discovery of an oratorio by Handel which musicologists are raving has even better music than Messiah?


The "potential promise" clause makes my answer a no. Would you trade Turangalila-symphonie for an opera by Elliott Carter, a newly-discovered morality play by Hildegard, and a small fugue for three trombones by Wagner?


----------



## Turangalîla

Stavrogin said:


> Would you trade Brahms' violin concerto for a violin concerto by Schubert?
> 
> This is pretty tough huh


No, I would not! Lol at the invisible text.


----------



## Haydn man

Stavrogin said:


> I would!
> 
> Would you trade Brahms' violin concerto for a violin concerto by Schubert?
> 
> This is pretty tough huh


No I would not either
Would you trade any Mozart late piano concerto for a another symphony


----------



## hpowders

Stavrogin said:


> I would!
> 
> Would you trade Brahms' violin concerto for a violin concerto by Schubert?
> 
> This is pretty tough huh


No way! The Brahms is terrific!

Would you trade the TC website for a new similar one guaranteed never to break down and has complete freedom of expression and is self-policed by its members and known as the Wolf Gang?


----------



## hpowders

Haydn man said:


> No I would not either
> Would you trade any Mozart late piano concerto for a another symphony


Never! Would you trade the Mozart Prussian Quartets for a newly discovered series of 3 Haydn late quartets ?


----------



## hpowders

Turangalîla said:


> The "potential promise" clause makes my answer a no. Would you trade Turangalila-symphonie for an opera by Elliott Carter, a newly-discovered morality play by Hildegard, and a small fugue for three trombones by Wagner?


Certainly not! Would you trade the Brahms Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel for a newly discovered piano sonata by Ives?


----------



## Haydn man

hpowders said:


> Never! Would you trade the Mozart Prussian Quartets for a newly discovered series of 3 Haydn late quartets ?


No thank you
But would you trade any of the last 3 Schubert string quartets for a finished version of the Unfinished, verified as by the man himself?


----------



## Haydn man

hpowders said:


> Certainly not! Would you trade the Brahms Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel for a newly discovered piano sonata by Ives?


No, I don't think I will take you up on that one either
Would you trade the 1812 overture for another 10 seconds of 4min 33sec?


----------



## hpowders

Haydn man said:


> No thank you
> But would you trade any of the last 3 Schubert string quartets for a finished version of the Unfinished, verified as by the man himself?


Sure! As long as it's not the G Major!

Would you trade any existing Mahler symphony for the newly discovered complete Mahler #10 from the man himself and if so, which existing symphony would you sacrifice, never to ever be heard again on this planet, all recordings of which to be mass-confiscated.


----------



## hpowders

Haydn man said:


> No, I don't think I will take you up on that one either
> Would you trade the 1812 overture for another 10 seconds of 4min 33sec?


Of course not. Knave, thinkest me daft?

Would you trade Tchaikovsky Symphony #6 for a newly discovered fourth major Tchaikovsky ballet?


----------



## Stavrogin

Haydn man said:


> No, I don't think I will take you up on that one either
> Would you trade the 1812 overture for another 10 seconds of 4min 33sec?


I would. 4'33 always sounded sort of incomplete to me.

Would you trade Ludovico Einaudi's whole oeuvre for a new piece by Steve Reich called Music for 36 Musicians?


----------



## Haydn man

hpowders said:


> Of course not. Knave, thinkest me daft?
> 
> Would you trade Tchaikovsky Symphony #6 for a newly discovered fourth major Tchaikovsky ballet?


Now, I think I will take you up on that one


----------



## elgar's ghost

hpowders said:


> Of course not. Knave, thinkest me daft?
> 
> Would you trade Tchaikovsky Symphony #6 for a newly discovered fourth major Tchaikovsky ballet?


If you'd have said symphonies 1-3 I'd definitely consider it. But as you didn't it's noski.


----------



## hpowders

elgars ghost said:


> If you'd have said symphonies 1-3 I'd definitely consider it. But as you didn't it's noski.


 Okie- doski.


----------



## Xaltotun

hpowders said:


> Would you trade any existing Mahler symphony for the newly discovered complete Mahler #10 from the man himself and if so, which existing symphony would you sacrifice, never to ever be heard again on this planet, all recordings of which to be mass-confiscated.


I would, either the #1 or the #4.

Would you trade Liszt's complete _Christus_ oratorio for a now-suddenly-complete Mendelssohn's _Christus_ oratorio?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Stavrogin said:


> I would. 4'33 always sounded sort of incomplete to me.
> 
> Would you trade Ludovico Einaudi's whole oeuvre for a new piece by Steve Reich called Music for 36 Musicians?


Are people too scared to answer this heh heh... I can't as I've never heard anything by Einaudi and I can't simply dismiss him based on consensus of opinion.


----------



## hpowders

Would you trade a sudden interest in classical music for a sudden interest in politics?


----------



## IBMchicago

hpowders said:


> Would you trade a sudden interest in classical music for a sudden interest in politics?


That's a tough one, but I would lean on "no."

Would you trade the existence of your favorite composer and all of his work for expanded interest in classical music and more orchestra and/or chamber group development across the world?


----------



## hpowders

IBMchicago said:


> That's a tough one, but I would lean on "no."
> 
> Would you trade the existence of your favorite composer and all of his work for expanded interest in classical music and more orchestra and/or chamber group development across the world?


No. Would you trade being popular as a poster on TC in exchange for being a mod and having others all of a sudden being cautious around you when you post?


----------



## Stavrogin

hpowders said:


> No. Would you trade being popular as a poster on TC in exchange for being a mod and having others all of a sudden being cautious around you when you post?


No.

Would you trade Stravinskij's Firebird suite for an oboe concerto by Brahms?


----------



## Skilmarilion

Stavrogin said:


> No.
> 
> Would you trade Stravinskij's Firebird suite for an oboe concerto by Brahms?


As odd as that concerto would be, yes.

Would you trade Haydn's entire output for 7 more Mahler symphonies?


----------



## Stavrogin

Skilmarilion said:


> As odd as that concerto would be, yes.
> 
> Would you trade Haydn's entire output for 7 more Mahler symphonies?


No way.

Would you trade Dvorak's piano quintet for a newly discovered piano sonata by Prokofiev?


----------



## Hmmbug

Definitely.

Would you trade Bartok's 3rd Piano Concerto for a real PC by Debussy (that is, >20 minutes)?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

No. 
Would you trade a Beethoven symphony for a Mahler symphony?
Would you trade a Mahler symphony for a Beethoven symphony?


----------



## Mahlerian

I'd trade Beethoven's First for a new Mahler symphony. I might..._might_ trade Mahler's First for a new Beethoven symphony, especially if it has the level of inspiration of the late quartets.

Would you trade Ravel's String Quartet for another by Debussy?


----------



## hpowders

Never! Would you trade Nutcracker for a long lost ballet by Copland which critics are raving, the music is even better than Appalachian Spring?


----------



## Stavrogin

hpowders said:


> Never! Would you trade Nutcracker for a long lost ballet by Copland which critics are raving, the music is even better than Appalachian Spring?


Not a chance.

Would you trade Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune for a piano concerto by Satie?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Probably not.
Would you trade Mozart's last three symphonies for one new late Beethoven and one Mahler symphony?


----------



## OlivierM

Would you trade Debussy's La Mer for a new Concerto by Chausson ?


----------



## hpowders

I'd trade Debussy's La Mer for a banana and it doesn't have to be ripe.

Would you trade Shostakovich's Fifth Symphony for a new undiscovered symphony by Charles Ives?


----------



## Xaltotun

OlivierM said:


> Would you trade Debussy's La Mer for a new Concerto by Chausson ?


Not really, too bad - I'd love to hear a new Concerto by Chausson! But there's precious little of full-orchestra Debussy around, so no reason to trade _La Mer._


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Mahlerian said:


> I'd trade Beethoven's First for a new Mahler symphony. I might..._might_ trade Mahler's First for a new Beethoven symphony, especially if it has the level of inspiration of the late quartets.
> 
> Would you trade Ravel's String Quartet for another by Debussy?


I'll go one further, I'd trade Beethoven's 1st and 2nd for a new Mahler symphony! Those first two aren't my favorites anyway. 

Also, I would trade Mahler's 1st for a Late post-9th Beethoven symphony, as you say, at the level of inspiration of the late quartets.

My answer is an absolute yes to the Ravel/Debussy question.


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> I'd trade Debussy's La Mer for a banana and it doesn't have to be ripe.
> 
> Would you trade Shostakovich's Fifth Symphony for a new undiscovered symphony by Charles Ives?


No. I like the Shostakovich. Would you trade Beethoven's First Symphony for a newly discovered Haydn 105th symphony?


----------



## hpowders

MoonlightSonata said:


> Probably not.
> Would you trade Mozart's last three symphonies for one new late Beethoven and one Mahler symphony?


Of course not! Would you trade 300 Scarlatti Sonatas for 20 newly discovered Vivaldi Concerti for Diverse Instruments?


----------



## hpowders

Would you trade Bach's B Minor Mass for an original harpsichord that J.S. Bach himself had in his home and performed on?


----------



## Chronochromie

hpowders said:


> Would you trade Bach's B Minor Mass for an original harpsichord that J.S. Bach himself had in his home and performed on?


:lol: You aren't even trying. 
Would you trade Liszt's and Chopin's Piano Concerti for 2 newly discovered ones by Schumann?


----------



## senza sordino

Der Leiermann said:


> Would you trade Liszt's and Chopin's Piano Concerti for 2 newly discovered ones by Schumann?


Yes, I never did understand Liszt and Chopin, and the Schumann piano concerto is terrific, I want more Schumann.

Would you trade one of Ravel's piano concerti for a proper full length violin concerto?


----------



## Chronochromie

senza sordino said:


> Yes, I never did understand Liszt and Chopin, and the Schumann piano concerto is terrific, I want more Schumann.
> 
> Would you trade one of Ravel's piano concerti for a proper full length violin concerto?


I'd say yes because I'm not that fond of the Left hand Concerto...yet at least.
Would you trade Debussy's String Quartet and one book of Preludes (you choose which one) for another large orchestral work by the same composer (with a similar lenght to La Mer)?


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Yay!

Would you trade Ligeti Violin Concerto for Elgar Violin Concerto?


----------



## Chronochromie

I thought this was for trading works that exist for hypothetical ones? Anyway, I can't answer that since I haven't heard Ligeti's VC.


----------



## hpowders

OldFashionedGirl said:


> Yay!
> 
> Would you trade Ligeti Violin Concerto for Elgar Violin Concerto?


Of course not! Elgar's Violin Concerto is one of the greatest violin concertos ever written!!!

Would you trade away Beethoven's dull and uninspired Piano Concerto #2 for a newly discovered Beethoven Piano Concerto which musicologists excitedly say is similar in stature to Beethoven's Fourth and greatest Piano Concerto?


----------



## Mahlerian

hpowders said:


> Would you trade away Beethoven's dull and uninspired Piano Concerto #2 for a newly discovered Beethoven Piano Concerto which musicologists excitedly say is similar in stature to Beethoven's Fourth and greatest Piano Concerto?


Gee, when you say it _that_ way, how could I refuse? (Not that I would refuse anyway...)

Would you trade 50 Vivaldi concertos (your choice) for a Violin Concerto by Rameau?


----------



## hpowders

Mahlerian said:


> Gee, when you say it _that_ way, how could I refuse? (Not that I would refuse anyway...)
> 
> Would you trade 50 Vivaldi concertos (your choice) for a Violin Concerto by Rameau?


Of course!!! Would you trade 250 Scarlatti Sonatas for a newly discovered set of 12 Chopin Etudes, Opus Posthumous?


----------



## KenOC

hpowders said:


> Of course!!! Would you trade 250 Scarlatti Sonatas for a newly discovered set of 12 Chopin Etudes, Opus Posthumous?


I never buy works written by composers after they're dead.


----------



## Chronochromie

hpowders said:


> Of course!!! Would you trade 250 Scarlatti Sonatas for a newly discovered set of 12 Chopin Etudes, Opus Posthumous?


I would trade 250 Scarlatti sonatas for almost anything. Seriously, what was he even thinking? 555 sonatas? Did he only get paid for sets of a hundred each?


----------



## Guest

Mahlerian said:


> Would you trade 50 Vivaldi concertos (your choice) for a Violin Concerto by Rameau?


Would you trade 300 Vivaldi concertos for a completed Art Of Fugue? (Well, let's just say 100 concerti to complete Contrapunctus XIV, and then another 100 per hypothetical fugue AFTER that?)


----------



## hpowders

Der Leiermann said:


> I would trade 250 Scarlatti sonatas for almost anything. Seriously, what was he even thinking? 555 sonatas? Did he only get paid for sets of a hundred each?


Remember this was before Cable TV and the internet, so he had plenty of time and little else to do!

When I hear them played by a master harpsichordist like Pierre Hantaï or Kenneth Weiss, I find many of them delightful.

Still I could never see myself buying the complete set with Scott Ross. Can you imagine how many days it would take to simply check for any defects in all of the CDs for possible exchange? I would find it complete torture.

I occasionally play a Hantaï or Weiss Scarlatti CD, but the impression never lasts and I won't listen again for months, whereas Bach's WTC, I can listen to for weeks and remain constantly in awe throughout.


----------



## Chronochromie

hpowders said:


> Remember this was before Cable TV and the internet, so he had plenty of time and little else to do!
> 
> When I hear them played by a master harpsichordist like Pierre Hantaï or Kenneth Weiss, I find many of them delightful.
> 
> Still I could never see myself buying the complete set with Scott Ross. Can you imagine how many days it would take to simply check for any defects in all of the CDs for possible exchange? I would find it complete torture.
> 
> I occasionally play a Hantaï or Weiss Scarlatti CD, but the impression never lasts and I won't listen again for months, whereas Bach's WTC, I can listen to for weeks and remain constantly in awe throughout.


Don't get me wrong, I like many Scarlatti sonatas, but there's just too many of them!


----------



## elgar's ghost

arcaneholocaust said:


> Would you trade 300 Vivaldi concertos for a completed Art Of Fugue? (Well, let's just say 100 concerti to complete Contrapunctus XIV, and then another 100 per hypothetical fugue AFTER that?)


No - I'm happy with A of F in its various states. I would agree if it meant a completely new work along similar lines.

Would you trade five of Stravinsky's ballets for two post-1920 string quartets by him?


----------



## dgee

elgars ghost said:


> No - I'm happy with A of F in its various states. I would agree if it meant a completely new work along similar lines.
> 
> Would you trade five of Stravinsky's ballets for two post-1920 string quartets by him?


Would anyone agree to that trade? Would you trade Schumann's string concertos for another piano concerto. I'd be prepared to throw that dice


----------



## Skilmarilion

dgee said:


> Would you trade Schumann's string concertos for another piano concerto. I'd be prepared to throw that dice


Absolutely.

Would you trade Stravinsky's _Orpheus_ for another ballet by Tchaikovsky?


----------



## hpowders

Der Leiermann said:


> Don't get me wrong, I like many Scarlatti sonatas, but there's just too many of them!


I agree! I wish someone would go through all of them and distill out the best of the best-say 100 of them-and then some harpsichordist of stature would record only those-that I would buy.


----------



## hpowders

Skilmarilion said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> Would you trade Stravinsky's _Orpheus_ for another ballet by Tchaikovsky?


Absolutely!! Would you trade Stravinsky's Violin Concerto for a newly discovered Bartok violin concerto?


----------



## Mahlerian

hpowders said:


> Absolutely!! Would you trade Stravinsky's Violin Concerto for a newly discovered Bartok violin concerto?


No, I like Stravinsky's better than either of Bartok's.

Would you trade Stravinsky's Canticum Sacrum for another Webern Cantata?


----------



## Skilmarilion

Mahlerian said:


> Would you trade Stravinsky's Canticum Sacrum for another Webern Cantata?


No, can't say I'm Webern's biggest fan. 

Would you trade Beethoven's late quartets for a finished Bruckner 9th and Mahler 10th, as well as an 8th by Sibelius?


----------



## Stavrogin

Skilmarilion said:


> No, can't say I'm Webern's biggest fan.
> 
> Would you trade Beethoven's late quartets for a finished Bruckner 9th and Mahler 10th, as well as an 8th by Sibelius?


A generous offer from your side, but I prefer to keep one of the biggest achievements of musical genius.

Would you trade Chajkovskij's piano concerto no.2 for a second violin concerto by Sibelius?


----------



## Guest

Stavrogin said:


> A generous offer from your side, but I prefer to keep one of the biggest achievements of musical genius.
> 
> Would you trade Chajkovskij's piano concerto no.2 for a second violin concerto by Sibelius?


Without hesitation.


----------



## hpowders

Would you trade _without hesitation_ for a newly discovered mature period piano quintet by Beethoven?


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Skilmarilion said:


> No, can't say I'm Webern's biggest fan.
> 
> Would you trade Beethoven's late quartets for a finished Bruckner 9th and Mahler 10th, as well as an 8th by Sibelius?


Ouch, not a chance! A more tantalizing offer would be, "ONE Beethoven Late Quartet for a finished Mahler 10th, Bruckner 9th, and Sibelius 8th?". To which my answer would be, "Perhaps". Depends on which Quartet. I have no interest in seeing the Bruckner 9th to be completed. It's already perfect as is.


----------



## Jos

hpowders said:


> Absolutely!! Would you trade Stravinsky's Violin Concerto for a newly discovered Bartok violin concerto?


No way !! I love Stravinsky's violinconcerto, although I only have one recording of it, Oistrakh's. used to have Kyung Wa Chung's rendition paired to Walton on cd. Gave that to my mother, chances are she'll trade it, but not for Bartok !:lol:


----------



## Skilmarilion

hpowders said:


> Would you trade _without hesitation_ for a newly discovered mature period piano quintet by Beethoven?


No way, _without hesitation_ is terrific.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Stavrogin said:


> Would you trade Chajkovskij's piano concerto no.2 for a second violin concerto by Sibelius?


Unbelievably tempting, but I'd have to say no. That 2nd piano concerto often feels wildly neglected -- the first two movements in particular are very, very special.

Would you trade Prokofiev's last three piano concertos for a Rachmaninov violin concerto?


----------



## hpowders

Skilmarilion said:


> No way, _without hesitation_ is terrific.


Yes, but what if _Without Hesitation_ is authenticated as being a song cycle composed by Schubert near the end of his life? In German, it's _Ohne zu Zögern._

"Without hesitation, you are the shining star
that makes my life so Wunderbar...."

....and that's just the beginning.


----------



## hpowders

Jos said:


> No way !! I love Stravinsky's violinconcerto, although I only have one recording of it, Oistrakh's. used to have Kyung Wa Chung's rendition paired to Walton on cd. Gave that to my mother, chances are she'll trade it, but not for Bartok !:lol:


Okay! I cancelled the trade! One more day and it might have been a different story.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

But that's almost a cliffhanger - "Without hesitation, I-"


----------



## Stavrogin

Skilmarilion said:


> Unbelievably tempting, but I'd have to say no. That 2nd piano concerto often feels wildly neglected -- the first two movements in particular are very, very special.
> 
> Would you trade Prokofiev's last three piano concertos for a Rachmaninov violin concerto?


I think I would, as long as Prokofiev 2 remains untouched.

Would you trade Albeniz' Concerto Fantastico for a newly discovered suite by Stravinskij?


----------



## ptr

Stavrogin said:


> Would you trade Albeniz' Concerto Fantastico for a newly discovered suite by Stravinskij?


I don't think so!

Would You trade 1/3 of Haydn's string quartets for one by Messiaen?

/ptr


----------



## hpowders

Of course! Not all Haydn's quartets are winners. I could surely find and trade some lemons.

Would you trade Pettersson's 7th Symphony for another undiscovered Valse Triste by Sibelius?


----------



## Stavrogin

^ If it is undiscovered I don't want to trade for it


----------



## ptr

hpowders said:


> Would you trade Pettersson's 7th Symphony for another undiscovered Valse Triste by Sibelius?


Certainly not. I'd rather have one of my eye's poked by dead fish!

Would You trade all James Newton Howard's film score's for another Mahler Vocal cycle?

/ptr


----------



## Mahlerian

ptr said:


> Certainly not. I'd rather have one of my eye's poked by dead fish!
> 
> Would You trade all James Newton Howard's film scores for another Mahler Vocal cycle?
> 
> /ptr


Of course. Would you trade Schoenberg's Theme and Variations for band (or orchestra) for a film score from Schoenberg (which almost happened!)?


----------



## Guest

Is this "Theme And Variations For Band" different from the "Variations For Orchestra" that is fairly well known? Am I really missing ANOTHER Schoenbergian delight??


----------



## Guest

hpowders said:


> Of course! Not all Haydn's quartets are winners. I could surely find and trade some lemons.
> 
> Would you trade Pettersson's 7th Symphony for another undiscovered Valse Triste by Sibelius?


Think more like Tapiola then I'll consider possibly considering.


----------



## Mahlerian

arcaneholocaust said:


> Is this "Theme And Variations For Band" different from the "Variations For Orchestra" that is fairly well known? Am I really missing ANOTHER Schoenbergian delight??


It's a later work (op. 43) that he wrote with a key signature (G minor), and the only work he wrote for concert band. I wouldn't say it's on the level of the Variations op. 31 by a long shot, but it's one of those interesting transitional works of his American years.






Like the Suite for Strings in G (which doesn't have an opus number), it was written in the hope that it would be picked up by performers who would find it a way to "ease into" Schoenberg's idiom, but the piece is (like the Suite) notoriously difficult, so this didn't happen.


----------



## hpowders

ptr said:


> Certainly not. I'd rather have one of my eye's poked by dead fish!
> 
> Would You trade all James Newton Howard's film score's for another Mahler Vocal cycle?
> 
> /ptr


PM me address for the fish.


----------



## hpowders

So are we still playing here....or is that a wrap?


----------



## Guest

Mahlerian said:


> It's a later work (op. 43) that he wrote with a key signature (G minor), and the only work he wrote for concert band. I wouldn't say it's on the level of the Variations op. 31 by a long shot, but it's one of those interesting transitional works of his American years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like the Suite for Strings in G (which doesn't have an opus number), it was written in the hope that it would be picked up by performers who would find it a way to "ease into" Schoenberg's idiom, but the piece is (like the Suite) notoriously difficult, so this didn't happen.


Schoenberg has so many odd little gems... Why can't we all agree that Schoenberg is a hero?


----------



## hpowders

Getting back to the topic:

Would you trade Copland's Appalachian Spring for a newly discovered Prokofiev ballet, "Macbeth" written around the time of Romeo and Juliet?


----------



## elgar's ghost

hpowders said:


> Getting back to the topic:
> 
> Would you trade Copland's Appalachian Spring for a newly discovered Prokofiev ballet, "Macbeth" written around the time of Romeo and Juliet?


I think I could just about live with that, hp.

Would anyone trade most of Weill's post-Brecht stage works for three more symphonies and another violin concerto?


----------



## Haydn man

Would you trade any Bruckner symphony for another Tchaikovsky concerto?


----------



## hpowders

elgars ghost said:


> I think I could just about live with that, hp.
> 
> Would anyone trade most of Weill's post-Brecht stage works for three more symphonies and another violin concerto?


Yes. Stage works bore me. Would you trade Schumann's (I accidentally spelled this Scumman the first time. My apologies to his descendents) Piano Concerto for a newly discovered A minor clarinet concerto by Schumann?


----------



## hpowders

Haydn man said:


> Would you trade any Bruckner symphony for another Tchaikovsky concerto?


Of course that depends on the symphony. I would keep 7 and 8 no matter what.

But I would trade you the original version of Number 3 for another Tchaikovsky Concerto, but is this for piano, violin, cello, vibraphone, cornet, snare drum, bagpipes?

I'd like to know rather than do a blind trade.


----------



## Haydn man

hpowders said:


> Of course that depends on the symphony. I would keep 7 and 8 no matter what.
> 
> But I would trade you the original version of Number 3 for another Tchaikovsky Concerto, but is this for piano, violin, cello, vibraphone, cornet, snare drum, bagpipes?
> 
> I'd like to know rather than do a blind trade.


Well I had no definite instrument in mind and would leave the final decision to your good taste
So if you fancy the bagpipes, then Tchaikovsky's 1st Bagpipe Concerto commissioned by hpowders could be yours.
Now there's an offer you can't refuse


----------



## hpowders

Haydn man said:


> Well I had no definite instrument in mind and would leave the final decision to your good taste
> So if you fancy the bagpipes, then Tchaikovsky's 1st Bagpipe Concerto commissioned by hpowders could be yours.
> Now there's an offer you can't refuse


Well he tried some piano concertos and only the first was a hit. He only had one violin concerto so another one surely would be interesting. Maybe a cello concerto after the successful Rococo Variations?


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Here's a good one, I think! Would you trade Schubert's 8th "Unfinished" and 9th "The Great" for two more Schubert Quintets? I most certainly would.


----------



## Chronochromie

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Here's a good one, I think! Would you trade Schubert's 8th "Unfinished" and 9th "The Great" for two more Schubert Quintets? I most certainly would.


...Are you alright?...Those are some of my favorites symphonies right there.
Would you trade Mozart's Requiem for a Beethoven one (even better than the Missa Solemnis!)?


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Der Leiermann said:


> ...Are you alright?...Those are some of my favorites symphonies right there.
> Would you trade Mozart's Requiem for a Beethoven one (even better than the Missa Solemnis!)?


They are in my list of favorite symphonies too! But that should only tell you how much I adore his _Quintet_!  Also, I may be extra-biased because I'm currently in a Chamber Music phase.

As for your question, hmm, that's tough. if it was better than the _Missa Solemnis_, then perhaps I would out of pure curiosity to hear a Beethoven _Requiem_ since he never wrote one, unfortunately. However, Mozart's _Requiem_ is one of my all-time favorite works, it's the reason why I have this username. I'd do the trade, but I'd feel guilt ridden for at least a few weeks.


----------



## mstar

hpowders said:


> Well he tried some piano concertos and only the first was a hit. He only had one violin concerto so another one surely would be interesting. Maybe a cello concerto after the successful Rococo Variations?


If I'm not mistaken, he did begin writing one... I think I would bet on another VC being successful of all his concertos...

As for Mozart's Requiem, I wouldn't trade that for a Beethoven anything. Actually, I don't know if I would trade that for anything at all... Unless another Rachmaninov PC.


----------



## scratchgolf

mstar said:


> If I'm not mistaken, he did begin writing one... I think I would bet on another VC being successful of all his concertos...
> 
> As for Mozart's Requiem, I wouldn't trade that for a Beethoven anything. Actually, I don't know if I would trade that for anything at all... Unless another Rachmaninov PC.


OMG! An mstar sighting? Welcome back, again.


----------



## KenOC

Would you trade the Emperor concerto for the cello concerto Beethoven should have written, if he'd had his head screwed on straight?


----------



## scratchgolf

diesiraevix said:


> here's a good one, i think! Would you trade schubert's 8th "unfinished" and 9th "the great" for two more schubert quintets? I most certainly would.


n-e-v-e-r!!!!!!


----------



## DiesIraeCX

scratchgolf said:


> n-e-v-e-r!!!!!!


But imagine two more quintets on the level of the already existing Quintet. Just imagine it! Haha, but yeah, I completely understand, the _Unfinished _and _No. 9_ are two of the greatest symphonies ever, so a reasonable answer.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

KenOC said:


> Would you trade the Emperor concerto for the cello concerto Beethoven should have written, if he'd had his head screwed on straight?


Yes, absolutely! I'll always have Piano Concerto #4 to console me, I like it better than #5, anyway. A Beethoven Cello Concerto is too tempting to turn down.


----------



## hpowders

KenOC said:


> Would you trade the Emperor concerto for the cello concerto Beethoven should have written, if he'd had his head screwed on straight?


The Emperor concerto as well as the uninspired concerto #2 have to go. I would toss them both in the flames for a Beethoven Cello Concerto in B minor; with even more lighter fluid, if promised a Brahms Cello Concerto in E minor.


----------



## hpowders

Would you trade the Mozart Requiem which he didn't even finish, for a long lost finished second requiem by Fauré?


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> Would you trade the Mozart Requiem which he didn't even finish, for a long lost finished second requiem by Fauré?


Yes I would. Would you trade the Schubert String Quintet for 6 newly found Persichetti piano sonatas?


----------



## scratchgolf

hpowders said:


> Yes I would. Would you trade the Schubert String Quintet for 6 newly found Persichetti piano sonatas?


Never, 6 days a week, and twice on Sunday. I'd trade all of Persichetti's works for Schubert farting and humming his string quintet. No brainer here.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Would anyone trade either of masses nos. 5 & 6 by Schubert for a complete version of his religious drama 'Lazarus'?


----------



## scratchgolf

elgars ghost said:


> Would anyone trade either of masses nos. 5 & 6 by Schubert for a complete version of his religious drama 'Lazarus'?


Perhaps 5. Not 6. Any new Schubert works would be very welcomed.


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> Yes I would. Would you trade the Schubert String Quintet for 6 newly found Persichetti piano sonatas?


Yes, I would.

Would you trade Mozart's Requiem, an unfinished work that never reached its full potential, for a long-lost, recently discovered 97 minute symphony by Mahler, arguably the greatest composer to ever walk this planet, that critics are excitingly proclaiming as his greatest?


----------



## Stavrogin

hpowders said:


> Yes, I would.
> 
> Would you trade Mozart's Requiem, an unfinished work that never reached its full potential, for a long-lost, recently discovered 97 minute symphony by Mahler, arguably the greatest composer to ever walk this planet, that critics are excitingly proclaiming as his greatest?


No thanks.
Mahlerian will hate me now, but I rate that Requiem (and Schubert's Unfinished, before your edited your offer) higher than any Mahler Symphony anyways.

Would you trade the Goldberg Variations for a newly discovered set of variations by Beethoven on a tune by Bach?


----------



## hpowders

Stavrogin said:


> No thanks.
> Mahlerian will hate me now, but I rate that Requiem (and Schubert's Unfinished, before your edited your offer) higher than any Mahler Symphony anyways.


Dear Stavrogin,

Please indicate your next trade.

Thank you.

hpowders
Fellow Poster


----------



## Stavrogin

hpowders said:


> Dear Stavrogin,
> 
> Please indicate your next trade.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> hpowders
> Fellow Poster


 Touché. I edited my previous post.


----------



## hpowders

Stavrogin said:


> No thanks.
> Mahlerian will hate me now, but I rate that Requiem (and Schubert's Unfinished, before your edited your offer) higher than any Mahler Symphony anyways.
> 
> Would you trade the Goldberg Variations for a newly discovered set of variations by Beethoven on a tune by Bach?


Never. Goldberg's are basic repertoire.

Would you trade all of Handel's Concerti Grossi for a newly discovered Book Three of Bach's WTC?


----------



## Stavrogin

hpowders said:


> Never. Goldberg's are basic repertoire.
> 
> Would you trade all of Handel's Concerti Grossi for a newly discovered Book Three of Bach's WTC?


I would. 
I can live with just a few other works by Handel.

Would you trade Elgar's violin concerto for a (soccer) World Cup victory by USA?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Stavrogin said:


> I would.
> I can live with just a few other works by Handel.
> 
> Would you trade Elgar's violin concerto for a (soccer) World Cup victory by USA?


Certainly not!
Would you trade all of Paganini's works for one new symphony each by Beethoven, Schumann and Liszt?


----------



## Stavrogin

MoonlightSonata said:


> Certainly not!
> Would you trade all of Paganini's works for one new symphony each by Beethoven, Schumann and Liszt?


Yes. You had me at Beethoven already.

Would you trade Beethoven's Fidelio for an orchestral work by Verdi?


----------



## hpowders

MoonlightSonata said:


> Certainly not!
> Would you trade all of Paganini's works for one new symphony each by Beethoven, Schumann and Liszt?


Of course I would! I would quickly cross Paganini off my liszt.

Would you trade Dvorak's Cello Concerto for a newly discovered Cello Concerto by Brahms, also in B minor?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Stavrogin said:


> Yes. You had me at Beethoven already.
> 
> Would you trade Beethoven's Fidelio for an orchestral work by Verdi?





hpowders said:


> Of course I would! I would quickly cross Paganini off my liszt.
> 
> Would you trade Dvorak's Cello Concerto for a newly discovered Cello Concerto by Brahms, also in B minor?


Fidelio / Verdi - Yes, I'd be fascinated to hear this.
Dvorak / Brahms. No.

Would you trade Beethoven's violin sonatas for a cello concerto?


----------



## Mahlerian

Stavrogin said:


> Mahlerian will hate me now, but I rate that Requiem (and Schubert's Unfinished, before your edited your offer) higher than any Mahler Symphony anyways.


Not hate, but I will never understand you at all.


----------



## hpowders

Mahlerian said:


> Not hate, but I will never understand you at all.


The people of the earth are divided into two factions-those who love Mahler and the other 0.5%.


----------



## Stavrogin

MoonlightSonata said:


> Fidelio / Verdi - Yes, I'd be fascinated to hear this.
> Dvorak / Brahms. No.
> 
> Would you trade Beethoven's violin sonatas for a cello concerto?


Tempting. But no thanks.

Would you trade Saint Saens' cello concerto for one by Beethoven?


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Would you trade Mahler's 1st for a hypothetical Late Period Mahler _String Quartet_?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Would you trade Mahler's 1st for a hypothetical Late Period Mahler _String Quartet_?


No, I would not.
Would you trade Schubert's song _Erlkonig_ for a set of piano variations on it?


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Stavrogin said:


> Tempting. But no thanks.
> 
> Would you trade Saint Saens' cello concerto for one by Beethoven?


In a heartbeat.

Would you trade all of Bach's Brandenburg Concerti for 15 more years of life for Mozart?


----------



## Guest

DiesIraeVIX said:


> In a heartbeat.
> 
> Would you trade all of Bach's Brandenburg Concerti for 15 more years of life for Mozart?


Perhaps this question is a trap. Who would voluntarily offer up such a sacred part of the canon for trade? But hey...this is Mozart we're talking about. I'd even be ok with 10; heaven only knows what he'd pull off.


----------



## Mahlerian

arcaneholocaust said:


> Perhaps this question is a trap. Who would voluntarily offer up such a sacred part of the canon for trade? But hey...this is Mozart we're talking about. I'd even be ok with 10; heaven only knows what he'd pull off.


Heck, give Mozart another 2 years, and who knows, we'd have the completed Requiem, another opera, maybe another piano concerto, perhaps even a symphony or two...


----------



## DiesIraeCX

arcaneholocaust said:


> Perhaps this question is a trap. Who would voluntarily offer up such a sacred part of the canon for trade? But hey...this is Mozart we're talking about. I'd even be ok with 10; heaven only knows what he'd pull off.


Haha, that's why I knew I had to offer up something serious in return. 15 extra years of life! That's serious stuff, man.


----------



## Guest

Mahlerian said:


> Heck, give Mozart another 2 years, and who knows, we'd have the completed Requiem, another opera, maybe another piano concerto, perhaps even a symphony or two...


Yeah. Give a guy like Mozart 'til 50 and he'd probably be twelve-tonin' it up or writing a Ring Cycle... Scary, really.


----------



## Stavrogin

DiesIraeVIX said:


> In a heartbeat.
> 
> Would you trade all of Bach's Brandenburg Concerti for 15 more years of life for Mozart?


Aw yes I would.
Actually, there's not many works I wouldn't trade for that.

Would you trade Schoenberg's Verklarte Nacht for a theremin concerto by Prokofiev?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

(Oops, repeat post. I'm not quite sure how I managed that.)


----------



## Stavrogin

MoonlightSonata said:


> No, I would not.
> Would you trade Schubert's song _Erlkonig_ for a set of piano variations on it?


Don't know that song so I cannot really reply, but since I am not too keen on songs, I think I'd rather have the piano piece, yes.

My offer is still in my previous post.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Stavrogin said:


> Aw yes I would.
> Actually, there's not many works I wouldn't trade for that.
> 
> Would you trade Schoenberg's Verklarte Nacht for a theremin concerto by Prokofiev?


Yes, just to see what it would sound like.

Would you trade Mozart's violin concerti for 10 new piano concerti?


----------



## Stavrogin

MoonlightSonata said:


> Yes, just to see what it would sound like.
> 
> Would you trade Mozart's violin concerti for 10 new piano concerti?


By him or...?

But yes, anyways.

Would you trade Maessien's Quatuor pour la fin du temps for one more violin concerto by Shostakovich?


----------



## hpowders

MoonlightSonata said:


> Yes, just to see what it would sound like.
> 
> Would you trade Mozart's violin concerti for 10 new piano concerti?


Absolutely! Mozart was at his most inspired and clever when composing the piano concertos.

Would you trade the Goldberg Variations for 32 more Diabelli Variations discovered in an attic in West Palm Beach Florida.


----------



## ptr

Stavrogin said:


> Would you trade Schoenberg's Verklarte Nacht for a theremin concerto by Prokofiev?


Don't think so!

Would You trade all of Vivaldi's violin concerto surplus (You may save a dozen) for one by Gustav Mahler?

/ptr


----------



## MoonlightSonata

hpowders said:


> Absolutely! Mozart was at his most inspired and clever when composing the piano concertos.
> 
> Would you trade the Goldberg Variations for 32 more Diabelli Variations discovered in an attic in West Palm Beach Florida.


No, but almost.
Would you trade Beethoven's Fifth Symphony for three more Mozart symphonies?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Stavrogin said:


> By him or...?
> 
> But yes, anyways.
> 
> Would you trade Maessien's Quatuor pour la fin du temps for one more violin concerto by Shostakovich?


No - there's precious little chamber output from Messiaen as it is.


----------



## Stavrogin

hpowders said:


> Absolutely! Mozart was at his most inspired and clever when composing the piano concertos.
> 
> Would you trade the Goldberg Variations for 32 more Diabelli Variations discovered in an attic in West Palm Beach Florida.


 nope.



ptr said:


> Don't think so!
> 
> Would You trade all of Vivaldi's violin concerto surplus (You may save a dozen) for one by Gustav Mahler?
> 
> /ptr


That's an easy yes.

Would you trade Schubert's Death and the Maiden for a mature solo piano piece by Mahler?


----------



## Headphone Hermit

MoonlightSonata said:


> No, but almost.
> Would you trade Beethoven's Fifth Symphony for three more Mozart symphonies?


not even for thirty-three


----------



## Bulldog

Stavrogin said:


> Would you trade Schubert's Death and the Maiden for a mature solo piano piece by Mahler?


No. I don't have confidence that Mahler's piece would be very good; he's not the piano man.

Would you trade Chopin's Mazurkas and Nocturnes for a newly discovered Bach WTC III?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Bulldog said:


> No. I don't have confidence that Mahler's piece would be very good; he's not the piano man.
> 
> Would you trade Chopin's Mazurkas and Nocturnes for a newly discovered Bach WTC III?


No, as nice as a third book would be.
Would you trade... Schumann's piano concerto for one by Schubert?


----------



## Stavrogin

Bulldog said:


> No. I don't have confidence that Mahler's piece would be very good; he's not the piano man.
> 
> Would you trade Chopin's Mazurkas and Nocturnes for a newly discovered Bach WTC III?


No. Two are ok, and I wouldn't want to give up Freddie's nocturnes.

Would you trade Schumann's Kreisleriana for some solo cello music by Mozart?


----------



## Stavrogin

^ Nice. We both thought about Schumann after the Chopin/WTC trade offer


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Stavrogin said:


> No. Two are ok, and I wouldn't want to give up Freddie's nocturnes.
> 
> Would you trade Schumann's Kreisleriana for some solo cello music by Mozart?


Yes. 
My question from post 426 still stands.


----------



## Stavrogin

MoonlightSonata said:


> No, as nice as a third book would be.
> Would you trade... Schumann's piano concerto for one by Schubert?


Yes thanks.
May end up being worse, but I prefer to risk.

Would you trade Radiohead's discography for 10 more piano sonatas by Beethoven?


----------



## Guest

Stavrogin said:


> Yes thanks.
> May end up being worse, but I prefer to risk.
> 
> Would you trade Radiohead's discography for 10 more piano sonatas by Beethoven?


Yes. But I do like Radiohead (well, I've been sick of Yorke's voice for some time now, but, otherwise).


----------



## hpowders

MoonlightSonata said:


> No, but almost.
> Would you trade Beethoven's Fifth Symphony for three more Mozart symphonies?


Yes. I would! So tired of hearing it already! I can always play it in my head if I wanted to.

Yes! Yes! Three more Mozart Symphonies with even more involved fugues than #41.

Would you trade Bruckner's 8th Symphony for a newly discovered requiem by Mahler?


----------



## hpowders

Stavrogin said:


> nope.
> 
> That's an easy yes.
> 
> Would you trade Schubert's Death and the Maiden for a mature solo piano piece by Mahler?


Yes! Most Schubert gives me a migraine and Death and the Maiden is no exception.

Would you trade Bartok's Violin Concerto #2 for a newly discovered violin concerto by Berg?


----------



## ptr

hpowders said:


> Would you trade Bruckner's 8th Symphony for a newly discovered requiem by Mahler?


Without hesitation!

Would You trade all Bernstein's Orchestral works for the Completed Ives Universe Symphony found in Charlie's sock drawer?

/ptr


----------



## hpowders

ptr said:


> Without hesitation!
> 
> Would You trade all Bernstein's Orchestral works for the Completed Ives Universe Symphony found in Charlie's sock drawer?
> 
> /ptr


No! I love Bernstein's West Side Story Dances, On The Waterfront Suite and Facsimile.

Wake me up when Charlie finds the long lost Mahler's Requiem! 

Anyhow, would you trade Pettersson's Seventh Symphony for a newly discovered third piano concerto by Hilding Rosenberg?


----------



## ptr

hpowders said:


> Anyhow, would you trade Pettersson's Seventh Symphony for a newly discovered third piano concerto by Hilding Rosenberg?


Never!

Would You trade the minor part of CPE Bach's keyboard works for an outstanding late Romantic Composer from Sweden (one with the talents of say Nielsen or Sibelius but slightly saltier)

/ptr


----------



## hpowders

ptr said:


> Never!
> 
> Would You trade the minor part of CPE Bach's keyboard works for an outstanding late Romantic Composer from Sweden (one with the talents of say Nielsen or Sibelius but slightly saltier)
> 
> /ptr


Yes! In a heartbeat.

Would you trade Nielsen's Fifth Symphony for a newly found epic but pithy 8th Symphony by Sibelius?


----------



## ptr

hpowders said:


> YWould you trade Nielsen's Fifth Symphony for a newly found epic but pithy 8th Symphony by Sibelius?


This is a very, very, very, very, very, very, very difficult thing to decide on, almost I'd rather be poked in the eye with herring quality, but with a very sad face smilin' I'd have to say sure...

Would You trade Furtvängler's own Symphonies for a complete Mahler cycle of him and the Vienna Philharmonic?

/ptr


----------



## Mahlerian

ptr said:


> Would You trade Furtvängler's own Symphonies for a complete Mahler cycle of him and the Vienna Philharmonic?


Of course!

Would you trade five of Mahler's Wunderhorn Lieder for five more Ruckert-Lieder?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mahlerian said:


> Of course!
> 
> Would you trade five of Mahler's Wunderhorn Lieder for five more Ruckert-Lieder?


I'm so sorry, Mahlerian, but I have to volley this one back over the net - WOULD YOU?


----------



## hpowders

Never on the Wunderhorn! Would you trade the Berlioz Requiem for Berlioz' "Les Troyens, The Epilogue" recently discovered in the Florida Everglades and declared authentic by Alex Ross?


----------



## hpowders

Would you trade Debussy's La Mer for a lost tone poem by the same composer "Le Ciel" discovered in the head of the Statue of Liberty and was lost when it was transported as a gift to the USA.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

hpowders said:


> Would you trade Debussy's La Mer for a lost tone poem by the same composer "Le Ciel" discovered in the head of the Statue of Liberty and was lost when it was transported as a gift to the USA.


No, I would not.
Would you trade Beethoven's Second Symphony for another quartet by the same composer?


----------



## Chronochromie

MoonlightSonata said:


> No, I would not.
> Would you trade Beethoven's Second Symphony for another quartet by the same composer?


Yes, but it has to be a middle or late quartet. I'm not a big fan of early Beethoven.
Would you trade one of Brahms's Piano concerti for another one by Ravel?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

No.
Would you trade 500 Scarlatti sonatas (of your choice) for another Beethoven one?


----------



## hpowders

MoonlightSonata said:


> No.
> Would you trade 500 Scarlatti sonatas (of your choice) for another Beethoven one?


No! There are at least 100 good ones in there!! Would you trade 10 Mozart keyboard Sonatas for 10 newly discovered Haydn String Quartets?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

hpowders said:


> No! There are at least 100 good ones in there!! Would you trade 10 Mozart keyboard Sonatas for 10 newly discovered Haydn String Quartets?


Yes, but only if I get to choose which sonatas.
Would you trade 50 Schubert songs (of your choice) for another Schubert symphony?


----------



## scratchgolf

MoonlightSonata said:


> Yes, but only if I get to choose which sonatas.
> Would you trade 50 Schubert songs (of your choice) for another Schubert symphony?


Yes, but only if I get to choose which songs 

Would you trade a year or your life to give 1 year each to Schubert, Mozart, Mendelssohn, and Webern? (Under strict orders they compose tirelessly)


----------



## MagneticGhost

MoonlightSonata said:


> Yes, but only if I get to choose which sonatas.
> Would you trade 50 Schubert songs (of your choice) for another Schubert symphony?


Yes! If it was a late symphony post Unfinished.

Would you trade 20 Haydn quartets of your choice for a newly discovered late Mozart Oratorio.


----------



## KenOC

scratchgolf said:


> Would you trade a year or your life to give 1 year each to Schubert, Mozart, Mendelssohn, and Webern? (Under strict orders they compose tirelessly)


Yes, I'd trade my first year, since it's been used.

Would you trade 30 years of Sibelius's life (the last 30!) to give ten more to Schubert? Heh-heh.


----------



## MagneticGhost

scratchgolf said:


> Yes, but only if I get to choose which songs
> 
> Would you trade a year or your life to give 1 year each to Schubert, Mozart, Mendelssohn, and Webern? (Under strict orders they compose tirelessly)


Depends how many of my own I have left to give.


----------



## MagneticGhost

KenOC said:


> Yes, I'd trade my first year, since it's been used.
> 
> Would you trade 30 years of Sibelius's life (the last 30!) to give ten more to Schubert? Heh-heh.


Yes! 

Ok 20 haydn quartets for a late Mozart Oratorio! Anyone?


----------



## scratchgolf

MagneticGhost said:


> Depends how many of my own I have left to give.


I'll give them last year.

Would you trade 5 years off the end of Schuman's life and give them to Schumann? Poor Johannes will have to wait.


----------



## hpowders

MoonlightSonata said:


> Yes, but only if I get to choose which sonatas.
> Would you trade 50 Schubert songs (of your choice) for another Schubert symphony?


I'd trade the 50 Schubert songs plus the Schubert Symphony for a Mahler Requiem. That would be something.


----------



## Chronochromie

scratchgolf said:


> I'll give them last year.
> 
> Would you trade 5 years off the end of Schuman's life and give them to Schumann? Poor Johannes will have to wait.


I suppose you mean 5 years of William Schuman? To Robert Schumann? Of course! 
Would you trade Gershwin's Piano Concerto for another one by Ravel?


----------



## hpowders

KenOC said:


> Yes, I'd trade my first year, since it's been used.
> 
> Would you trade 30 years of Sibelius's life (the last 30!) to give ten more to Schubert? Heh-heh.


Absolutely not! However, if I could add ten years to someone's life, I would rather give those ten extra precious years to W.A. Mozart, or perhaps even George Gershwin or perhaps Lou Gehrig or perhaps John Lennon or perhaps Laura Nyro.:tiphat:


----------



## MagneticGhost

For the third time of asking

20 Haydn quartets of your choosing for an undiscovered late Mozart Oratorio


----------



## scratchgolf

MagneticGhost said:


> For the third time of asking
> 
> 20 Haydn quartets of your choosing for an undiscovered late Mozart Oratorio


Yes indeed.

Lohengrin for 2 Wagner symphonies?


----------



## Chronochromie

hpowders said:


> Absolutely not! However, if I could add ten years to someone's life, I would rather give those ten extra precious years to W.A. Mozart, or perhaps even George Gershwin or perhaps Lou Gehrig or perhaps John Lennon or perhaps Laura Nyro.:tiphat:


............................................


----------



## Guest

scratchgolf said:


> Yes indeed.
> 
> Lohengrin for 2 Wagner symphonies?


I like his C major symphony a good bit, but I'd prefer some text about "Parsifal-era" or "Tristan-era" or something of that nature to be in the contract, sir.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

arcaneholocaust said:


> I like his C major symphony a good bit, but I'd prefer some text about "Parsifal-era" or "Tristan-era" or something of that nature to be in the contract, sir.


Is that an answer? If so, the next question:
Would you trade Fidelio and La Clemenza di Tito for a new Mozart Opera of the standard of Figaro or Zauberflote? (You can choose tragic or comic)
If that was not an answer, ignore this post.


----------



## scratchgolf

MoonlightSonata said:


> Is that an answer? If so, the next question:
> Would you trade Fidelio and La Clemenza di Tito for a new Mozart Opera of the standard of Figaro or Zauberflote? (You can choose tragic or comic)
> If that was not an answer, ignore this post.


I do believe it was a yes with conditions. As you yours, also yes, unconditionally.

Would you trade Missa Solemnis for the chance to wipe your memory of ever hearing Beethoven's other works, and discover them as if never heard?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

scratchgolf said:


> I do believe it was a yes with conditions. As you yours, also yes, unconditionally.
> 
> Would you trade Missa Solemnis for the chance to wipe your memory of ever hearing Beethoven's other works, and discover them as if never heard?


No, because there are still so many works that I have to explore. Fantastic question, though.
I think I shall steal the idea and ask if you would trade Die Zauberflote and the Requiem for the chance to listen to Mozart's music as new.


----------



## Mahlerian

elgars ghost said:


> I'm so sorry, Mahlerian, but I have to volley this one back over the net - WOULD YOU?


Yes; I was drawn to Mahler first through his middle period works (symphonies and songs), and another set of songs on Ruckert would be an invaluable treasure for me.


----------



## violadude

MoonlightSonata said:


> No, because there are still so many works that I have to explore. Fantastic question, though.
> I think I shall steal the idea and ask if you would trade Die Zauberflote and the Requiem for the chance to listen to Mozart's music as new.


No, Mozart always sounds fresh and charming anyway.

Would you trade Berlioz's Les Troyans for another Wagner opera?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

violadude said:


> No, Mozart always sounds fresh and charming anyway.
> 
> Would you trade Berlioz's Les Troyans for another Wagner opera?


Very true, he does.
I must decline your offer, though.
Would you trade Beethoven's Kreutzer Sonata for a new piano sonata?


----------



## trazom

MoonlightSonata said:


> If so, the next question:
> Would you trade Fidelio and La Clemenza di Tito for a new Mozart Opera of the standard of Figaro or Zauberflote? (You can choose tragic or comic)


But...La Clemenza di Tito already is on the level of those other two, at least musically, which is all I care about. I guess 'no' to that question.


----------



## hpowders

MoonlightSonata said:


> Very true, he does.
> I must decline your offer, though.
> Would you trade Beethoven's Kreutzer Sonata for a new piano sonata?


No! I love the Kreutzer. 32 are enough piano sonatas anyway.

Trade Ives Concord Piano Sonata for an opus posthumous piano sonata by Schoenberg?


----------



## violadude

hpowders said:


> No! I love the Kreutzer. 32 are enough piano sonatas anyway.
> 
> Trade Ives Concord Piano Sonata for an opus posthumous piano sonata by Schoenberg?


As much as I love Schoenberg, no thanks. Ives' output is small enough as it is.

Trade Bach's keyboard works for another large scale sacred work of Mass in b minor/Mathew Passion quality?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

hpowders said:


> No! I love the Kreutzer. 32 are enough piano sonatas anyway.
> 
> Trade Ives Concord Piano Sonata for an opus posthumous piano sonata by Schoenberg?


I shall decline.
Hmm... How about trading three Beethoven symphonies for a new Stravinsky ballet?

(P.S. It's interesting to note how few have been accepted recently!)


----------



## violadude

MoonlightSonata said:


> I shall decline.
> Hmm... How about trading *three Beethoven symphonies* for a new Stravinsky ballet?
> 
> (P.S. It's interesting to note how few have been accepted recently!)


Which ones? .....................


----------



## tdc

MoonlightSonata said:


> (P.S. It's interesting to note how few have been accepted recently!)


Yes, personally I wouldn't trade anything for anything, even if it was a work by my least favorite composer for a hundred by my favorite. But I know it is just for fun and its interesting to read through this thread just the same - so carry on!


----------



## MoonlightSonata

violadude said:


> Which ones? .....................


The first three, maybe? Otherwise you can choose your own.


----------



## violadude

MoonlightSonata said:


> The first three, maybe? Otherwise you can choose your own.


What time period was the new Stravinsky Ballet written in?


----------



## hpowders

MoonlightSonata said:


> I shall decline.
> Hmm... How about trading three Beethoven symphonies for a new Stravinsky ballet?
> 
> (P.S. It's interesting to note how few have been accepted recently!)


Only if they are number's 1,2 and 8!

Would you trade Prokofiev's Piano Concerto #3 for a newly discovered Chopin Piano Concerto, Opus Posthumous, authenticated by the self-important Alex Ross?


----------



## Chronochromie

hpowders said:


> Only if they are number's 1,2 and 8!
> 
> Would you trade Prokofiev's Piano Concerto #3 for a newly discovered Chopin Piano Concerto, Opus Posthumous, authenticated by the self-important Alex Ross?


No, thanks.
Again, would you trade Gershwin's Piano concerto for another Ravel PC?


----------



## hpowders

violadude said:


> As much as I love Schoenberg, no thanks. Ives' output is small enough as it is.
> 
> Trade Bach's keyboard works for another large scale sacred work of Mass in b minor/Mathew Passion quality?


No. Bach's keyboard works are SACRED!!! Would you trade Handel's Messiah to get your hands on the newly discovered WTC Book 3, authenticated by our own Mahlerian.


----------



## Guest

Would you trade any of the 4 big Bach choral works (Mass In B Minor/St. Matthew Passion/St. John Passion/Christmas Oratorio) for a Verdi mass (as in, not a requiem mass) roughly the length of the requiem?


----------



## Guest

MoonlightSonata said:


> I shall decline.
> Hmm... How about trading three Beethoven symphonies for a new Stravinsky ballet?
> 
> (P.S. It's interesting to note how few have been accepted recently!)


I would trade 2 and 8 for a new Stravinsky ballet (well, not if it's Jeu De Cartes or something), so...I guess...not 3, no.


----------



## Guest

hpowders said:


> No. Bach's keyboard works are SACRED!!! Would you trade Handel's Messiah to get your hands on the newly discovered WTC Book 3, authenticated by our own Mahlerian.


Can I keep the Messiah and trade an entire half or so of Handel's other oratorios?


----------



## KenOC

Back to Beethoven: Would you trade the Kreutzer Sonata for TWO new piano sonatas, written at the time of the late quartets? No fair listening to them in advance!


----------



## violadude

KenOC said:


> Back to Beethoven: Would you trade the Kreutzer Sonata for TWO new piano sonatas, written at the time of the late quartets? No fair listening to them in advance!


Yes, I probably would.

Trade Vivaldi's L'estro Armonico for another set of 12 Concerti Grossi by Corelli?


----------



## Guest

violadude said:


> Yes, I probably would.
> 
> Trade Vivaldi's L'estro Armonico for another set of 12 Concerti Grossi by Corelli?


Yes. Vivaldi's got quite enough to offset the loss.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Would you trade the Grosse Fuge for another Beethoven Symphony?


----------



## Guest

MoonlightSonata said:


> Would you trade the Grosse Fuge for another Beethoven Symphony?


Can it be a symphony from that same year? If so, absolutely.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

MoonlightSonata said:


> Would you trade the Grosse Fuge for another Beethoven Symphony?


no
NO
ABSOLUTELY NOT
NEVER IN AN AVOGADRO'S NUMBER OF YEARS

The Grosse Fugue is his most critical achievement. Nothing in Beethoven's entire output (or any other common practice era composer) even comes remotely close to its message and power. The Grosse Fugue is like your brain or your heart: infinitely valuable and untradable!!!


----------



## scratchgolf

SeptimalTritone said:


> no
> NO
> ABSOLUTELY NOT
> NEVER IN AN AVOGADRO'S NUMBER OF YEARS
> 
> The Grosse Fugue is his most critical achievement. Nothing in Beethoven's entire output (or any other common practice era composer) even comes remotely close to its message and power. The Grosse Fugue is like your brain or your heart: infinitely valuable and untradable!!!


Strangely enough, I'd trade it in a heartbeat. Different strokes. As for trading L'estro Armonico for Corelli, NO. It's Vivaldi's finest work. Especially RV 356. There's little, if anything, I'd trade for it alone.

Brahms' Piano Quintet for 2 more Brahms Symphonies?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

SeptimalTritone said:


> no
> NO
> ABSOLUTELY NOT
> NEVER IN AN AVOGADRO'S NUMBER OF YEARS
> 
> The Grosse Fugue is his most critical achievement. Nothing in Beethoven's entire output (or any other common practice era composer) even comes remotely close to its message and power. The Grosse Fugue is like your brain or your heart: infinitely valuable and untradable!!!





scratchgolf said:


> Strangely enough, I'd trade it in a heartbeat. Different strokes. As for trading L'estro Armonico for Corelli, NO. It's Vivaldi's finest work. Especially RV 356. There's little, if anything, I'd trade for it alone.
> 
> Brahms' Piano Quintet for 2 more Brahms Symphonies?


Yes. I would.
I agree, SeptimalTritone. I wondered who would trade away the stunning fugue. Still, each to their own.
Would you trade... Beethoven's Pastoral Symphony for two new Mozart ones?

Edit: Goodness me, Avogadro's number? You like the Grosse Fuge even more than I do.


----------



## scratchgolf

MoonlightSonata said:


> Yes. I would.
> I agree, SeptimalTritone. I wondered who would trade away the stunning fugue. Still, each to their own.
> Would you trade... Beethoven's Pastoral Symphony for two new Mozart ones?
> 
> Edit: Goodness me, Avogadro's number? You like the Grosse Fuge even more than I do.


As the Pastoral is my favorite music on Earth, I wouldn't trade it for 100 Mozart symphonies.

Would you trade Mozart's 38th symphony for......

1. A time machine enabled dinner with Mozart AND
2. Knowledge of what actually killed him?


----------



## SeptimalTritone

MoonlightSonata said:


> Yes. I would.
> I agree, SeptimalTritone. I wondered who would trade away the stunning fugue. Still, each to their own.
> Would you trade... Beethoven's Pastoral Symphony for two new Mozart ones?
> 
> Edit: Goodness me, Avogadro's number? You like the Grosse Fuge even more than I do.


Yes, an Avogadro's number  I'm glad you like the Grosse Fugue also. I do think though... that only the quartetto italiano's performance is really worth the Avogadro's number:





And if the two Mozart symphonies were late Mozart symphonies (i.e. written after 39, 40, and 41 and with him in good health), then absolutely. The maturity and vision of those last three symphonies are amazing, and two more of even better quality would be masterpieces among masterpieces.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

SeptimalTritone said:


> Yes, an Avogadro's number  I'm glad you like the Grosse Fugue also. I do think though... that only the quartetto italiano's performance is really worth the Avogadro's number:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if the two Mozart symphonies were late Mozart symphonies (i.e. written after 39, 40, and 41 and with him in good health), then absolutely. The maturity and vision of those last three symphonies are amazing, and two more of even better quality would be masterpieces among masterpieces.


Your views are eerily similar to mine.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Garlic said:


> Would you trade the final movement of Beethoven's 9th for a new, instrumental finale?


Yes, yes, and yes!

Not that there's anything wrong with the finale itself. But... it's so disjoint from the first three movements. The first three movements have so much passion... and it gets completely unanswered. Yes, the finale "recalls" the main themes of the three movements at the beginning, but to me that part seems artificial and contrived.


----------



## KenOC

SeptimalTritone said:


> Yes, an Avogadro's number


Guess I'm confused. I thought that was the ounces of guac you got from each one.


----------



## violadude

scratchgolf said:


> As the Pastoral is my favorite music on Earth, I wouldn't trade it for 100 Mozart symphonies.
> 
> Would you trade Mozart's 38th symphony for......
> 
> 1. A time machine enabled dinner with Mozart AND
> 2. Knowledge of what actually killed him?


No, because I can't speak German and I am not sure how good his English was.

Trade the complete works of Cesar Cui and Mily Balakriev for a symphony and another opera by Mussorgsky?


----------



## Starmute

In a heartbeat. By the way, I believe he was fluent in English.

Would you trade Beethoven's ninth for 3 more Mahler symhonies?


----------



## Orpheus

violadude said:


> No, because I can't speak German and I am not sure how good his English was.


I would have made the same choice on Mozart, for largely the same reason (I'm not sure how well my digestion could handle the pathogens likely to be left unharmed by 18th century Viennese culinary hygiene either, frankly!).



Starmute said:


> Would you trade Beethoven's ninth for 3 more Mahler symhonies?


I wouldn't (quite) trade the 9th for all Mahler's _existing_ symphonies, let alone three hypothesized ones. I would be prepared to trade Beethoven's first, second, and perhaps the third and sixth, for their respective Mahler counterparts though - if I really _had_ to choose between them.

Would you trade a whole 24 hours or so of hypnotic Vexations from Satie for just 4′33″ of blessèd silence from Cage?


----------



## KenOC

Orpheus said:


> Would you trade a whole 24 hours or so of hypnotic Vexations from Satie for just 4′33″ of blessèd silence from Cage?


I would simply not play it, and thus have Cage in spades.


----------



## Starmute

Yes, of course! Silence is golden 
Now, would you trade in Beethoven's ninth for _six_ more Mahler symphonies?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Starmute said:


> In a heartbeat. By the way, I believe he was fluent in English.
> 
> Would you trade Beethoven's ninth for 3 more Mahler symhonies?


No! Never!
Would you trade Beethoven's _sixth_ for _one_ more Mahler symphony, though?


----------



## Bulldog

Starmute said:


> Yes, of course! Silence is golden
> Now, would you trade in Beethoven's ninth for _six_ more Mahler symphonies?


That's a tough one. I love Beethoven's 9th, I can't pass up six more Mahler symphonies.

Would you trade in all Schumann's string quartets for one more mature Dvorak string quartet?


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Starmute said:


> Yes, of course! Silence is golden
> Now, would you trade in Beethoven's ninth for _six_ more Mahler symphonies?


I wouldn't trade it for any hypothetical work/s.

Would you trade Brahms' 2nd and 3rd symphonies for two more Brahms piano concertos?

PS. I think this game is better when you keep it with the *same composer*, our biases come into play too much when it's about different composers. Of course I wouldn't trade anything of my favorite composers for a composer I'm not crazy about. Even though I am guilty of that one Bach/Mozart question.


----------



## violadude

Bulldog said:


> That's a tough one. I love Beethoven's 9th, I can't pass up six more Mahler symphonies.
> 
> Would you trade in all Schumann's string quartets for one more mature Dvorak string quartet?


Nope. Schumann only wrote 3, Dvorak wrote 14.

Would you trade Mozart's violin concertos for another Beethoven violin concerto?


----------



## DiesIraeCX

MoonlightSonata said:


> No! Never!
> Would you trade Beethoven's _sixth_ for _one_ more Mahler symphony, though?


I would trade Beethoven's _Sixth_ for another post-9th Mahler symphony.

Would you trade Beethoven's Late Piano Sonatas (28 - 32) for one more post-9th Beethoven symphony?


----------



## Starmute

MoonlightSonata said:


> No! Never!
> Would you trade Beethoven's _sixth_ for _one_ more Mahler symphony, though?


Yes! Without hesitation!

Would you trade Bach's Toccata and Fugue in D Minor for two new Beethoven violin sonatas?


----------



## violadude

DiesIraeVIX said:


> I would definitely trade Beethoven's _Sixth_ for another post-9th Mahler symphony.
> 
> Would you trade Beethoven's Late Piano Sonatas (28 - 32) for one more post-9th Beethoven symphony?


No. I generally prefer Beethoven when he is working with more intimate mediums.

No one has answered the proposition I left last time.


----------



## KenOC

violadude said:


> Would you trade Mozart's violin concertos for another Beethoven violin concerto?


Yes, easily. If written after 1803, anyway.

Would you trade any one of Ludwig's last three sonatas for...well...anything? You name it.


----------



## Woodduck

MoonlightSonata said:


> Would you trade Beethoven's _sixth_ for _one_ more Mahler symphony?


That perfect, unique and glorious hymn of thanks for nature's beauty - for another protracted wallow in existential angst?

Makes the blood freeze in my veins!


----------



## Starmute

violadude said:


> Nope. Schumann only wrote 3, Dvorak wrote 14.
> 
> Would you trade Mozart's violin concertos for another Beethoven violin concerto?


Yes, I never really liked Mozart's 5.
No one has answered my trade from my previous post so I will continue with that one.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

violadude said:


> Nope. Schumann only wrote 3, Dvorak wrote 14.
> 
> Would you trade Mozart's violin concertos for another Beethoven violin concerto?


If I were trying to be objective, I just couldn't trade 5 Mozart pieces for 1 Beethoven piece, but since I _am_ biased, yes I would do the trade. :devil:

This is why I think the game works better when it's the same composer. Takes the bias out of it.


----------



## Starmute

DiesIrae, the bias is the _point_!


----------



## violadude

Starmute said:


> Yes! Without hesitation!
> 
> Would you trade Bach's Toccata and Fugue in D Minor for two new Beethoven violin sonatas?


Yes, I think I would. That piece might not even be by Bach anyway.

Would you trade Haydn's Creation for a Requiem by Beethoven?


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven spoke once of a requiem, and of Cherubini: "I am in complete agreement, too, with his conception of the 'Requiem,' and if ever I come to write one I shall take note of many things."


----------



## Starmute

violadude said:


> Yes, I think I would. That piece might not even be by Bach anyway.
> 
> Would you trade Haydn's Creation for a Requiem by Beethoven?


For sure. I would trade it for a Requiem by a dog, quite honestly 

Would you trade Haydn's London symphonies for one new each of Mozart, Beethoven, Sibelius, Mahler, and Shostakovich?


----------



## violadude

Starmute said:


> For sure. I would trade it for a Requiem by a dog, quite honestly
> 
> Would you trade Haydn's London symphonies for one new each of Mozart, Beethoven, Sibelius, Mahler, and Shostakovich?


Aw 

No, I wouldn't do that trade.

Would you trade two Prokofiev symphonies of your choice for two new Shostakovich symphonies if you were guaranteed that the Shostakovich symphonies would be from a place of authenticity and not one of his symphonies written to please authorities?


----------



## Stavrogin

No. 

Would you trade Schnittke's viola concerto for some solo cello music by Messiaen?


----------



## violadude

Stavrogin said:


> No.
> 
> Would you trade Schnittke's viola concerto for some solo cello music by Messiaen?


You mean like solo solo cello or like cello and piano?


----------



## Stavrogin

violadude said:


> You mean like solo solo cello or like cello and piano?


I meant solo, but feel free to consider the other option as well. 
I got scores of both types in my drawer.


----------



## MagneticGhost

DiesIraeVIX said:


> I wouldn't trade it for any hypothetical work/s.
> 
> Would you trade Brahms' 2nd and 3rd symphonies for two more Brahms piano concertos?


I might trade the 3rd symphony at a pinch for a 3rd PC.
But the 2nd Symphony is sacrosanct.


----------



## DeepR

Would you trade half of Beethoven's orchestral and solo-piano works (by choice) for 30 more years to Mozart's life and music? (Yes!)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

MoonlightSonata said:


> Would you trade Beethoven's Kreutzer Sonata for a new piano sonata?





KenOC said:


> Back to Beethoven: Would you trade the Kreutzer Sonata for TWO new piano sonatas, written at the time of the late quartets?


Yes. I've never really cared for the 'Kreutzer' amongst Beethoven's piano and violin sonatas (but Op. 96 is sacrosanct!).

Even better than two new piano sonatas would be a truly 'late' period piano and violin sonata


----------



## DiesIraeCX

TurnaboutVox said:


> Yes. I've never really cared for the 'Kreutzer' amongst Beethoven's piano and violin sonatas (but Op. 96 is sacrosanct!).
> 
> Even better than two new piano sonatas would be a truly 'late' period piano and violin sonata


I just recently passed on a used copy of Perlman/Ashkenazy Beethoven Violin Sonatas 7 & 10 at Half-Price Books!  I'm gonna pick it up today after work (hopefully it's still there), thanks to your love for Op. 96, thanks.


----------



## hpowders

DeepR said:


> Would you trade half of Beethoven's orchestral and solo-piano works (by choice) for 30 more years to Mozart's life and music? (Yes!)


Sure, if it's my choice of which Beethoven compositions I could eliminate, as long as the terrific Wellington's Victory is left untouched!! Man would I love to give Mozart 30 more years!! A no-brainer for me.

Would you trade Beethoven's A minor string quartet for a newly found Schubert quartet dated to just after the composition of the G major quartet by the legend in his own mind, Alex Ross.


----------



## Starmute

Nope.

Would you trade the latter half of Beethoven's string quartets for an equivalent number of symphonies after the 9th?


----------



## Chronochromie

Nope, never.
Would you trade Gershwin's Piano concerto for another one by Ravel?
3rd time!


----------



## Stavrogin

Der Leiermann said:


> Nope, never.
> Would you trade Gershwin's Piano concerto for another one by Ravel?
> 3rd time!


Nope.

Would you trade Xenakis for a younger and even better Arvo Part?


----------



## Chronochromie

Stavrogin said:


> Nope.
> 
> Would you trade Xenakis for a younger and even better Arvo Part?


Yes, I can't stand anything I've heard by Xenakis.
Would you trade one of Beethoven's late string quartets for 3 more by Janacek?


----------



## ptr

Stavrogin said:


> Would you trade Xenakis for a younger and even better Arvo Part?


Are You kiddin' me, never in a million blue moons!

Would you trade Eric Whitacre for a number of long organ works by Olivier Messiaen?

/ptr


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Der Leiermann said:


> Would you trade one of Beethoven's late string quartets for 3 more by Janacek?


Never! Absolutely not!


ptr said:


> Would you trade Eric Whitacre for a number of long organ works by Olivier Messiaen?
> /ptr


Yes.

Would you trade Alessandro Scarlatti for 50 varied (sonatas, concerti, chamber music) works by Domenico Scarlatti?


----------



## hpowders

MoonlightSonata said:


> Never! Absolutely not!
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Would you trade Alessandro Scarlatti for 50 varied (sonatas, concerti, chamber music) works by Domenico Scarlatti?


A lot of folks here seem to like AS, so no!

Would you trade Claudio Abbado's 1993 performance of Mahler 5 for the Lucerne performance of the same work, many years later on DVD?


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Starmute said:


> Would you trade the latter half of Beethoven's string quartets for an equivalent number of symphonies after the 9th?


That is very tempting, eight post-Ninth symphonies. I'm intrigued by where he would have gone with the symphony after the Ninth. I can only imagine he would have kept breaking new ground. That said, I just couldn't do it.



Der Leiermann said:


> Would you trade one of Beethoven's late string quartets for 3 more by Janacek?


Nah.

Would you trade the "Emperor" Piano Concerto for another Beethoven Violin Concerto?

Would you trade "Fidelio" for another Brahms Symphony and Violin Concerto?


----------



## Guest

Der Leiermann said:


> Would you trade one of Beethoven's late string quartets for 3 more by Janacek?


If I get to pick which one, sure. Beethoven's late quartets are certainly sacred, but come on people, Janacek's two are fantastic, and you could certainly pick ONE relatively weaker Beethoven


----------



## DiesIraeCX

arcaneholocaust said:


> If I get to pick which one, sure. Beethoven's late quartets are certainly sacred, but come on people, Janacek's two are fantastic, and you could certainly pick ONE relatively weaker Beethoven


Fiiiiine, haha. I'd choose #12 if I was _forced_ to. It hurts me to even write that.


----------



## Guest

Would you trade a Beethoven symphony for a contemporary composer of your choice to have a major contract with ECM? Think Arvo Part. Just about everything he writes, recorded with all possible speed, in high quality.


----------



## Chronochromie

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Would you trade the "Emperor" Piano Concerto for another Beethoven Violin Concerto?


I don't like Beethoven's Violin concerto, so, no.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

arcaneholocaust said:


> Would you trade a Beethoven symphony for a contemporary composer of your choice to have a major contract with ECM? Think Arvo Part. Just about everything he writes, recorded with all possible speed, in high quality.


If I get to choose which symphony and which composer... yes.
Would you trade Paganini's violin concerti for another Beethoven violin concerto and another Liszt piano concerto?


----------



## hpowders

No. I like the Paganini Concertos.

Would you trade the Chopin piano etudes for 27 newly discovered violin etudes by Paganini?


----------



## KenOC

hpowders said:


> Would you trade the Chopin piano etudes for 27 newly discovered violin etudes by Paganini?


Not in a thousand years. Would you trade all the Beatles albums for 20 newly-discovered lost Bach cantatas?


----------



## violadude

hpowders said:


> No. I like the Paganini Concertos.
> 
> Would you trade the Chopin piano etudes for 27 newly discovered violin etudes by Paganini?


Hell no. I never even remember that Paganini exists.

Would you trade The Queen of Spades and Eugene Onegin for another opera by Bizet on the quality level of Carmen?


----------



## hpowders

violadude said:


> Hell no. I never even remember that Paganini exists.
> 
> Would you trade The Queen of Spades and Eugene Onegin for another opera by Bizet on the quality level of Carmen?


Yeah, except can we even trust Bizet to write another opera like Carmen? That dude was a one trick pony. So I wouldn't trade. The dude isn't capable of another Carmen.

So I will keep both QoS and EO, even though they both bore me to tears.

Would you trade Bartok's Second Piano Concerto for a sixth newly discovered piano concerto by Prokofiev?


----------



## hpowders

KenOC said:


> Not in a thousand years. Would you trade all the Beatles albums for 20 newly-discovered lost Bach cantatas?


Not in a millenium. I love the Beatles. Bach Cantatas bore me, except for the one I can relate to, the Coffee Cantata. In that one Bach and I worship the same God.

Would you trade Ives' Second symphony for a new symphony by Boulez written in an accessible neo-classical style?


----------



## Mahlerian

hpowders said:


> Would you trade Ives' Second symphony for a new symphony by Boulez written in an accessible neo-classical style?


The thought of Boulez writing in a neoclassical style is to me like Luigi Nono writing an ode to Capitalism on words by Ayn Rand. So, on the sheer incomprehensibility of the idea, I say no.

Would you trade Wellington's Victory for the a 1945 overture by a resurrected Tchaikovsky who has been made aware of more recent world events?


----------



## hpowders

Mahlerian said:


> The thought of Boulez writing in a neoclassical style is to me like Hans Eisler writing an ode to Capitalism on words by Ayn Rand. So, on the sheer incomprehensibility of the idea, I say no.
> 
> Would you trade Wellington's Victory for the a 1945 overture by a resurrected Tchaikovsky who has been made aware of more recent world events?


Okay, fine. I will call him back and tell him "no trade". I hope I can catch him before he writes out all the rests for the principal tuba.

Yes, I would. So then given the state of the current planet earth, we could expect a Tchaikovsky piece similar in mood to the finale of his 4th symphony? I doubt it. What we will have is Tchaikovsky sounding a lot like Shostakovich.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Mahlerian said:


> The thought of Boulez writing in a neoclassical style is to me like Luigi Nono writing an ode to Capitalism on words by Ayn Rand. So, on the sheer incomprehensibility of the idea, I say no.
> 
> Would you trade Wellington's Victory for the a 1945 overture by a resurrected Tchaikovsky who has been made aware of more recent world events?


:lol: :lol: Absolutely I would!


----------



## MoonlightSonata

hpowders said:


> Yeah, except can we even trust Bizet to write another opera like Carmen? That dude was a one trick pony. So I wouldn't trade. The dude isn't capable of another Carmen.
> 
> So I will keep both QoS and EO, even though they both bore me to tears.
> 
> Would you trade Bartok's Second Piano Concerto for a sixth newly discovered piano concerto by Prokofiev?


No, I would not.


hpowders said:


> Not in a millenium. I love the Beatles. Bach Cantatas bore me, except for the one I can relate to, the Coffee Cantata. In that one Bach and I worship the same God.
> 
> Would you trade Ives' Second symphony for a new symphony by Boulez written in an accessible neo-classical style?


Yes.

Would you trade all Beethoven's symphonies for 9 new symphonies by any composers you like?


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mahlerian said:


> The thought of Boulez writing in a neoclassical style is to me like Luigi Nono writing an ode to Capitalism on words by Ayn Rand. So, on the sheer incomprehensibility of the idea, I say no.


Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.
_
Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh UUUUUUUUUHHHHHHHHHHH. . . .Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. _. . . Need. . . . . 'air'. . . . . . . Hold on. . . .

<Picking myself up from the floor.>

Awesome.
_
;D_


----------



## elgar's ghost

MoonlightSonata said:


> No, I would not.
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Would you trade all Beethoven's symphonies for 9 new symphonies by any composers you like?


Declined. Would anyone trade one or more of Smetana's six tone poems that make up Ma Vlast for the same number of piano sonatas from him?


----------



## hpowders

MoonlightSonata said:


> No, I would not.
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Would you trade all Beethoven's symphonies for 9 new symphonies by any composers you like?


Only if it's Mahler doing the composing.

Would you trade Schubert's Ninth Symphony for a newly found Dvorak 10th symphony, dated to the time of his New World symphony?


----------



## Guest

hpowders said:


> Only if it's Mahler doing the composing.
> 
> Would you trade Schubert's Ninth Symphony for a newly found Dvorak 10th symphony, dated to the time of his New World symphony?


No.

1) It's a good balance between two great symphonists as it is.

2) We get that you hate Schubert. Really.


----------



## ptr

hpowders said:


> Would you trade Schubert's Ninth Symphony for a newly found Dvorak 10th symphony, dated to the time of his New World symphony?


Nope, I rate Schubert way higher then Dvorak (whom I think is overrated!)

Would you trade Your Exotic Four week Vacation for a set of new ears for Ludwig van B?

/ptr


----------



## hpowders

ptr said:


> Nope, I rate Schubert way higher then Dvorak (whom I think is overrated!)
> 
> Would you trade Your Exotic Four week Vacation for a set of new ears for Ludwig van B?
> 
> /ptr


I don't care much for Dvorak either.

Of course! Then once he can hear again, I would politely request that he re-write the Grosse Fuge.

Would you trade any 3 Schubert piano sonatas for a recently discovered Brahms cello concerto found in a row boat near the Little Mermaid in Copenhagen?


----------



## ptr

hpowders said:


> Of course! Then once he can hear again, I would politely request that he re-write the Grosse Fuge.


WHAT!!!?, Ju must be kiddin'! Grosse Fuge is his best piece of music, You're just one itsy bitsy little leap from a being ostracised from the good guy seniority list! 



> Would you trade any 3 Schubert piano sonatas for a recently discovered Brahms cello concerto found in a row boat near the Little Mermaid in Copenhagen?


Never, Schubert is holy, Brahms was a drop-out at the the good guy composer academy!

Would You trade Brahms solo piano works for Two late Piano Sonatas By Igor "The Beast" Stravinsky?

/ptr


----------



## science

ptr said:


> WHAT!!!?, Ju must be kiddin'! Grosse Fuge is his best piece of music, You're just one itsy bitsy little leap from a being ostracised from the good guy seniority list!
> 
> Never, Schubert is holy, Brahms was a drop-out at the the good guy composer academy!
> 
> Would You trade Brahms solo piano works for Two late Piano Sonatas By Igor "The Beast" Stravinsky?
> 
> /ptr


Any two I want?

Actually, even so, probably not. A bird in the hand....

Would you trade Godowsky's _Studies on Chopin's Études_ for 12 more actual études from Chopin?


----------



## hpowders

ptr said:


> WHAT!!!?, Ju must be kiddin'! Grosse Fuge is his best piece of music, You're just one itsy bitsy little leap from a being ostracised from the good guy seniority list!
> 
> Never, Schubert is holy, Brahms was a drop-out at the the good guy composer academy!
> 
> Would You trade Brahms solo piano works for Two late Piano Sonatas By Igor "The Beast" Stravinsky?
> 
> /ptr


Okay. I'll take that under advisement. Approaching Beethoven wasn't such a good idea anyway.

No. I value the Piano Sonata #3 and Handel Variations too highly to trade.

Smetana's String Quartet #1 for a newly discovered one by Sibelius?


----------



## hpowders

Brahms' two clarinet sonatas for a long lost clarinet concerto by Weber?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Yes.

Beethoven symphonies 3 and 6 for 20 Mozart symphonies?


----------



## DiesIraeCX

MoonlightSonata said:


> Yes.
> 
> Beethoven symphonies 3 and 6 for 20 Mozart symphonies?


No, definitely not the Eroica! Symphonies weren't exactly Mozart's forte' anyway.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Anyone going to answer my Smetana question, then?


----------



## hpowders

MoonlightSonata said:


> Yes.
> 
> Beethoven symphonies 3 and 6 for 20 Mozart symphonies?


Never!! Mozart's 6 Haydn Quartets for a newly found Mahler Requiem?


----------



## Starmute

hpowders said:


> Never!! Mozart's 6 Haydn Quartets for a newly found Mahler Requiem?


Without hesitation. I would trade every Mozart quartet for a Mahler Requiem.

Would you trade Mahler 1 for a properly completed Mahler 10 and a new symphony from Mahler?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Starmute said:


> Without hesitation. I would trade every Mozart quartet for a Mahler Requiem.
> 
> Would you trade Mahler 1 for a properly completed Mahler 10 and a new symphony from Mahler?


Yes. Would you trade Mozart's last three symphonies and Requiem for a Mahler requiem?


----------



## hpowders

MoonlightSonata said:


> Yes. Would you trade Mozart's last three symphonies and Requiem for a Mahler requiem?


Of course not! Would you trade Mozart's Great C minor mass for a Mahler requiem?


----------



## Chronochromie

elgars ghost said:


> Anyone going to answer my Smetana question, then?


My answer is no, I like Ma Vlast.
Would you trade Beethoven's Violin concerto for a second one by Brahms?


----------



## Starmute

hpowders said:


> Of course not! Would you trade Mozart's Great C minor mass for a Mahler requiem?


Yes! Of course!


Der Leiermann said:


> My answer is no, I like Ma Vlast.
> Would you trade Beethoven's Violin concerto for a second one by Brahms?


Nope.

Would you trade Beethoven's Fifth for two more Mahler symphonies?


----------



## ptr

Starmute said:


> Would you trade Beethoven's Fifth for two more Mahler symphonies?


Hesitating for a second, sure I would!

Would You trade one of Brahms Piano quartets (Your choice) for a 4 complete movements of the one Mahler started writing in his Youth?

/ptr


----------



## Starmute

ptr said:


> Hesitating for a second, sure I would!
> 
> Would You trade one of Brahms Piano quartets (Your choice) for a 4 complete movements of the one Mahler started writing in his Youth?
> 
> /ptr


Yes, I would trade any one of them.

Would you trade Sibelius 1 and 7 for another Mahler symphony?


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Starmute said:


> Would you trade Beethoven's Fifth for two more Mahler symphonies?


No, certain works are nom negotiable for me. Besides, Mahler wrote 10 and 1/4 mature symphonies. That's quite a bit!


----------



## scratchgolf

Starmute said:


> Yes, I would trade any one of them.
> 
> Would you trade Sibelius 1 and 7 for another Mahler symphony?


No, and there seems to be a theme here about wanting more Mahler symphonies. Perhaps he should have written 349, 3 minute symphonies like Haydn.

Would you trade Brahms' 2nd Symphony for 2 more Brahms symphonies, with a catch? You'd purchase a piece of antique furniture and discover them in a hidden compartment. It would then be your choice (and financial gain) to introduce them to the world, and how.


----------



## hpowders

Starmute said:


> Yes, I would trade any one of them.
> 
> Would you trade Sibelius 1 and 7 for another Mahler symphony?


Yes. Sibelius symphonies are expendable. Another Mahler symphony would be a fine Christmas gift for me.

Would you trade Mozart's Requiem, which mind you is incomplete and finished by hacks, for a newly discovered Mahler Requiem?


----------



## hpowders

Starmute said:


> Yes! Of course!
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Would you trade Beethoven's Fifth for two more Mahler symphonies?


Sorry. Wrong poster.


----------



## hpowders

Der Leiermann said:


> My answer is no, I like Ma Vlast.
> Would you trade Beethoven's Violin concerto for a second one by Brahms?


Would you trade Ma Vlast for a newly discovered Schubert song cycle dated to his 30th year?


----------



## KenOC

hpowders said:


> Yes. Sibelius symphonies are expendable.


Callous, thoughtless, and cruel. But I did chuckle.


----------



## hpowders

KenOC said:


> Callous, thoughtless, and cruel. But I did chuckle.[/
> 
> I do believe in trading hard.


----------



## hpowders

Would anyone be interested in trading away the Sibelius Violin Concerto, never to be heard again, for what I am holding in my right hand-a newly discovered, authenticated (by Alex Ross, no less) cello concerto in B minor by Beethoven, dated to 1822.


----------



## hpowders

ptr said:


> Hesitating for a second, sure I would!
> 
> Would You trade one of Brahms Piano quartets (Your choice) for a 4 complete movements of the one Mahler started writing in his Youth?
> 
> /ptr


No! We already have plenty of fine Mahler symphonies but only 3 Brahms Piano Quartets-fine examples of Romanticism in the grand manner.

Would you trade the incomplete Mozart Requiem for a newly discovered Pettersson Requiem, written the year he died?


----------



## Stavrogin

hpowders said:


> Would anyone be interested in trading away the Sibelius Violin Concerto, never to be heard again, for what I am holding in my right hand-a newly discovered, authenticated (by Alex Ross, no less) cello concerto in B minor by Beethoven, dated to 1822.


The Sibelius is one of the untradable violin concertos for me, however tempting a Beethoven cello concerto might be.

Would you trade the Jupiter Symphony for 5 more Beethoven symphonies?


----------



## scratchgolf

Stavrogin said:


> The Sibelius is one of the untradable violin concertos for me, however tempting a Beethoven cello concerto might be.
> 
> Would you trade the Jupiter Symphony for 5 more Beethoven symphonies?


If you promised me they'd be on par with Beethoven 3,5,6,7 & 9 I'd trade Mozart's entire symphonic output.

Would you trade Debussy's String Quartet for a new Philip Glass SQ, written in your honor, named after you, and premiered for you?

(For those of you who would ask why another Philip Glass quartet when he's already written it 5 times, I suggest choosing another active composer of your liking)


----------



## hpowders

Stavrogin said:


> The Sibelius is one of the untradable violin concertos for me, however tempting a Beethoven cello concerto might be.
> 
> Would you trade the Jupiter Symphony for 5 more Beethoven symphonies?


Yes I would. That damn fugue in the Jupiter gives me a migraine. My brain can't think that fast.

When should I expect delivery of the Beethoven?

Would you trade the Beethoven Cello Sonatas for 5 more late cello sonatas by Brahms?


----------



## hpowders

Starmute said:


> Yes, I would trade any one of them.
> 
> Would you trade Sibelius 1 and 7 for another Mahler symphony?


Yes! Yes! Get rid of all Sibelius except for the violin concerto.

When can I expect delivery of the Mahler symphony?

Would you trade Bruckner's 7th, 8th and 9th symphonies for Mahler's 7th, 8th and 9th symphonies plus a Triple A draft choice to be named later?


----------



## scratchgolf

It appears my posts are merely speed bumps. I'd trade Bruckner's 7th, 8th, and 9th for Powders to answer one of my questions before posting 10 more.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

scratchgolf said:


> If you promised me they'd be on par with Beethoven 3,5,6,7 & 9 I'd trade Mozart's entire symphonic output.
> 
> Would you trade Debussy's String Quartet for a new Philip Glass SQ, written in your honor, named after you, and premiered for you?
> 
> (For those of you who would ask why another Philip Glass quartet when he's already written it 5 times, I suggest choosing another active composer of your liking)


I honestly don't know. Let me know if it ever happens.
Would you trade Beethoven's first three symphonies for two post-Ninth ones?


----------



## scratchgolf

MoonlightSonata said:


> I honestly don't know. Let me know if it ever happens.
> Would you trade Beethoven's first three symphonies for two post-Ninth ones?


Step one is getting rid of Debussy's SQ. That shouldn't be too difficult. Step 2 is the tricky one. I've already written a letter to Mr Glass. I didn't have his address so I wrote Philip Glass on a postmarked envelope. Eventually it will get to him. Let the postal people do their jobs. I'll keep you posted.

As for Beethoven, maybe. I enjoy his 1st, love his 2nd, and respect his 3rd. Having said that, I could easily live without the three. If the 2 new symphonies sounded like the 8th, I'd probably go postal (<--Clever alert).

Would you sacrifice one Beethoven symphony, drawn at random from a hat, for 1 new symphony each from Brahms, Schubert, Schumann, and Mendelssohn?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

scratchgolf said:


> Step one is getting rid of Debussy's SQ. That shouldn't be too difficult. Step 2 is the tricky one. I've already written a letter to Mr Glass. I didn't have his address so I wrote Philip Glass on a postmarked envelope. Eventually it will get to him. Let the postal people do their jobs. I'll keep you posted.
> 
> As for Beethoven, maybe. I enjoy his 1st, love his 2nd, and respect his 3rd. Having said that, I could easily live without the three. If the 2 new symphonies sounded like the 8th, I'd probably go postal (<--Clever alert).
> 
> Would you sacrifice one Beethoven symphony, drawn at random from a hat, for 1 new symphony each from Brahms, Schubert, Schumann, and Mendelssohn?


Yes, because the only ones I would REALLY want to keep are the 5th and 9th.

How about TWO randomly drawn Beethoven symphonies for one each by Schubert, Mozart, Haydn, Schumann, Mendelssogn and Penderecki?


----------



## Bulldog

hpowders said:


> Would anyone be interested in trading away the Sibelius Violin Concerto, never to be heard again, for what I am holding in my right hand-a newly discovered, authenticated (by Alex Ross, no less) cello concerto in B minor by Beethoven, dated to 1822.


No way - there are enough Beethoven concertos around.

Would you trade all the Spohr string quartets for one more Schoenberg string quartets.


----------



## Mahlerian

Bulldog said:


> Would you trade all the Spohr string quartets for one more Schoenberg string quartets.


Without hesitation. The fragments of a Fifth that he started were pretty interesting.

Would you trade Franck's Symphony for a mature Symphony by Debussy?


----------



## Stavrogin

No. Franck's underrated.

Would you trade Verdi's Otello for a ballet by the same composer?


----------



## Bulldog

Stavrogin said:


> No. Franck's underrated.
> 
> Would you trade Verdi's Otello for a ballet by the same composer?


No. Vocal music is where Verdi shines.

Would you trade Weinberg's Violin Concerto for a piano concerto from Miaskovsky?


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Bulldog said:


> No way - there are enough Beethoven concertos around.
> 
> Would you trade all the Spohr string quartets for one more Schoenberg string quartets.


Dude I would trade my dick for one more Schoenberg string quartet, especially hearing (as Mahlerian said) the fragments on youtube.

Edit: OMG TC does not censor the word dick, but it does censor the word ma$turbate!


----------



## hpowders

MoonlightSonata said:


> I honestly don't know. Let me know if it ever happens.
> Would you trade Beethoven's first three symphonies for two post-Ninth ones?


Absolutely! I hear enough heroic music whenever I enter my chateau.

Would you trade Mahler's Kindertotenlieder for a finished performing version of Mahler's 10th Symphony by the resurrected Mahler himself?


----------



## SeptimalTritone

hpowders said:


> Absolutely! I hear enough heroic music whenever I enter my chateau.
> 
> Would you trade Mahler's Kindertotenlieder for a finished performing version of Mahler's 10th Symphony by the resurrected Mahler himself?


Most definitely! The completed versions of the 10th always seem so bare, or uninspired.

Would you trade Beethoven's 9th symphony for the C major cello quintet that Beethoven planned on writing but never did?


----------



## Chronochromie

SeptimalTritone said:


> Most definitely! The completed versions of the 10th always seem so bare, or uninspired.
> 
> Would you trade Beethoven's 9th symphony for the C major cello quintet that Beethoven planned on writing but never did?


Not now, or ever! I've seen so many people on this forum who dislike the 9th, (not saying you do) why is that?
Would you trade Messiaen's Turangalila Symphonie for a symphony (or large scale work) by Schoenberg and one by Berg?


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Der Leiermann said:


> Not now, or ever! I've seen so many people on this forum who dislike the 9th, (not saying you do) why is that?
> Would you trade Messiaen's Turangalila Symphonie for a symphony (or large scale work) by Schoenberg and one by Berg?


I love the ninth, but I LOVE the late string quartets! I would take any one of them over the ninth.

Yes, I would make the above trade, but that's because the Turangalila isn't his greatest work. If it were Des Canyons or Eclairs I would say no.


----------



## Chronochromie

SeptimalTritone said:


> I love the ninth, but I LOVE the late string quartets! I would take any one of them over the ninth.
> 
> Yes, I would make the above trade, but that's because the Turangalila isn't his greatest work. If it were Des Canyons or Eclairs I would say no.


I've listened to bits of that Eclairs, I really need to listen more Messiaen.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Would you trade the complete works of Dunstable, Dowland and Purcell for 100 more works by a composer of your choice?


----------



## Guest

MoonlightSonata said:


> Would you trade the complete works of Dunstable, Dowland and Purcell for 100 more works by a composer of your choice?


Absolutely. But make it Dunstable and Dowland for 66 works, ideally


----------



## DiesIraeCX

SeptimalTritone said:


> Would you trade Beethoven's 9th symphony for the C major cello quintet that Beethoven planned on writing but never did?


Never in a million billion trillion years. 



scratchgolf said:


> If you promised me they'd be on par with Beethoven 3,5,6,7 & 9 I'd trade Mozart's entire symphonic output.
> 
> Would you trade Debussy's String Quartet for a new Philip Glass SQ, written in your honor, named after you, and premiered for you?


I wouldn't, I'm a fan of Debussy's SQ.



hpowders said:


> Would you trade the Beethoven Cello Sonatas for 5 more late cello sonatas by Brahms?


I would, Brahms has better Cello Sonatas, although I do adore Beethoven's "Late Period" final two Cello Sonatas.



MoonlightSonata said:


> Would you trade Beethoven's first three symphonies for two post-Ninth ones?


In a New York minute! A heartbeat! To be honest, I'd _probably_ trade it for ONE post-Ninth symphony... probably. 



scratchgolf said:


> Would you sacrifice one Beethoven symphony, drawn at random from a hat, for 1 new symphony each from Brahms, Schubert, Schumann, and Mendelssohn?


Ouch, this is tough, I'm scared of that random decision. I'm too intrigued by a new Brahms and Schubert symphony, so I'd risk it and do the trade, hoping it does not randomly land on No. 5 or No. 9!



MoonlightSonata said:


> How about TWO randomly drawn Beethoven symphonies for one each by Schubert, Mozart, Haydn, Schumann, Mendelssogn and Penderecki?


Nope, I draw the line at ONE randomly drawn Beethoven symphony. 2 is just too risky.

*Would you trade Schoenberg's Verklarte Nacht for a new Schoenberg String Quartet, Orchestral Piece, and Song Cycle?*


----------



## hpowders

MoonlightSonata said:


> Would you trade the complete works of Dunstable, Dowland and Purcell for 100 more works by a composer of your choice?


Throw all three on the pyre. 100 more symphonies by Mahler.


----------



## hpowders

SeptimalTritone said:


> Most definitely! The completed versions of the 10th always seem so bare, or uninspired.
> 
> Would you trade Beethoven's 9th symphony for the C major cello quintet that Beethoven planned on writing but never did?


Of course not! The symphony's an institution! Would you trade the Schubert B Flat Piano Sonata for 27 more Etudes by Chopin, Opus Posthumous?

Let me know. I have them right here ready for FedEx to California.


----------



## Chronochromie

hpowders said:


> Of course not! The symphony's an institution! Would you trade the Schubert B Flat Piano Sonata for 27 more Etudes by Chopin, Opus Posthumous?
> 
> Let me know. I have them right here ready for FedEx to California.


No.
NO. 
NOOO!!!
Would you trade The Rite of Spring for another Mahler symphony?


----------



## KenOC

hpowders said:


> Of course not! The symphony's an institution! Would you trade the Schubert B Flat Piano Sonata for 27 more Etudes by Chopin, Opus Posthumous?
> 
> Let me know. I have them right here ready for FedEx to California.


No. Again, an "after-death work" isn't likely to be very good, is it?

Would you trade Beethoven's Op. 111 piano sonata for another piece by Khachaturian similar to and as good as his "Galop" from the Comedians?


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Der Leiermann said:


> Would you trade The Rite of Spring for another Mahler symphony?


The biased side of me is telling me to make the trade, but I *wouldn't* do it, I really love _The Rite of Spring_. Besides, I think it's one of those rarefied works that are part of the "Canon", for lack of a better term.

Would you trade Schubert's String Quartet #14 for a FINISHED Schubert Symphony No. 8? That's tough!


----------



## hpowders

KenOC said:


> No. Again, an "after-death work" isn't likely to be very good, is it?
> 
> Would you trade Beethoven's Op. 111 piano sonata for another piece by Khachaturian similar to and as good as his "Galop" from the Comedians?


Come on. It simply means they were published after death. 37% of my posts are too.

Of course not! I can barely spell Khat...whatever.

Would you leave the Schubert C major unfinished piano sonata alone or trade it in to have its last movement completed by a resurrected Brahms?


----------



## KenOC

DiesIraeVIX said:


> The biased side of me is telling me to make the trade, but I *wouldn't* do it, I really love _The Rite of Spring_. Besides, I think it's one of those rarefied works that are part of the "Canon", for lack of a better term.
> 
> Would you trade Schubert's String Quartet #14 for a FINISHED Schubert Symphony No. 8? That's tough!


Agree on the Rite! And I would quickly trade away Schubert's #14. He milks that theme at wearying length.

BUT would you trade his Great C Major for another Dvorak symphony of the stature of his New World?


----------



## hpowders

SeptimalTritone said:


> Dude I would trade my dick for one more Schoenberg string quartet, especially hearing (as Mahlerian said) the fragments on youtube.
> 
> Edit: OMG TC does not censor the word dick, but it does censor the word ma$turbate!


When it censors the words, Bruckner and Schubert, I will sign up for premium membership.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

KenOC said:


> Agree on the Rite! And I would quickly trade away Schubert's #14. He milks that theme at wearying length.
> 
> BUT would you trade his Great C Major for another Dvorak symphony of the stature of his New World?


Rite on!

I wouldn't make the trade. When I was new to Classical, Schubert's 9th was the first non-Beethoven symphony to completely awe me. Fond memories.

Would you trade _Fidelio_ for a single post-Ninth LvB symphony?


----------



## KenOC

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Would you trade _Fidelio_ for a single post-Ninth LvB symphony?


I certainly would (not being fond of operas) but I'd keep an overture or two.

No questions now, somebody else?


----------



## SeptimalTritone

hpowders said:


> Of course not! The symphony's an institution! Would you trade the Schubert B Flat Piano Sonata for 27 more Etudes by Chopin, Opus Posthumous?
> 
> Let me know. I have them right here ready for FedEx to California.


I absolutely love the B flat piano sonata: one of my favorite Schubert works. But... here's a classical music confession for you: I haven't heard a single Chopin piece!!! So I wouldn't know, but I probably would not make this trade 



hpowders said:


> When it censors the words, Bruckner and Schubert, I will sign up for premium membership.





DiesIraeVIX said:


> When I was new to Classical, Schubert's 9th was the first non-Beethoven symphony to completely awe me. Fond memories.


It's amazing hpowders' and DiesIrae's... _contrary_ views of Schubert.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

DiesIraeVIX said:


> *Would you trade Schoenberg's Verklarte Nacht for a new Schoenberg String Quartet, Orchestral Piece, and Song Cycle?*


It would be hard _not_ to make this trade!


----------



## MoonlightSonata

KenOC said:


> I certainly would (not being fond of operas) but I'd keep an overture or two.
> 
> No questions now, somebody else?


Would you trade all Bach's works for works in the same genres by a composer of your choice?


----------



## mmsbls

The shock from that question caused me to check that my heart was still beating. No I would not. 

Old versus new. You trade a Beethoven odd numbered symphony (except #1), a Mozart Piano Concerto (20-25), and Schubert's Death and the Maiden quartet for 3 new works by contemporary composers of your choice. Actually let's make it any composer who lived in the past 50 years.


----------



## science

mmsbls said:


> The shock from that question caused me to check that my heart was still beating. No I would not.
> 
> Old versus new. You trade a Beethoven odd numbered symphony (except #1), a Mozart Piano Concerto (20-25), and Schubert's Death and the Maiden quartet for 3 new works by contemporary composers of your choice. Actually let's make it any composer who lived in the past 50 years.


I'm not eager to do it, but if it's required I'll trade the 7th, #25, and the Schubert for three more works from Dutilleux. There's a lot of Dutilleux that I haven't heard yet, but I wouldn't mind if there were three more works out there!

Old versus new on a different scale:

The collected works of Josquin, or of Tchaikovsky?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

science said:


> I'm not eager to do it, but if it's required I'll trade the 7th, #25, and the Schubert for three more works from Dutilleux. There's a lot of Dutilleux that I haven't heard yet, but I wouldn't mind if there were three more works out there!
> 
> Old versus new on a different scale:
> 
> The collected works of Josquin, or of Tchaikovsky?


Tchaikovsky.
Would you trade Handel's Messiah for two new Beethoven symphonies and one Mahler one?


----------



## KenOC

MoonlightSonata said:


> Would you trade Handel's Messiah for two new Beethoven symphonies and one Mahler one?


Scratch the Mahler and it's a done deal.

Would you trade five Shostakovich symphonies (you get to choose) for a decent clutch of non-quartet chamber music from his 1940-1965 period?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

KenOC said:


> Scratch the Mahler and it's a done deal.
> 
> Would you trade five Shostakovich symphonies (you get to choose) for a decent clutch of non-quartet chamber music from his 1940-1965 period?


Yes, I would.
Would you trade Britten's War Requiem for another Britten opera?


----------



## science

MoonlightSonata said:


> Yes, I would.
> Would you trade Britten's War Requiem for another Britten opera?


Never.

Would you trade Britten's War Requiem for Mozart to have completed his Requiem?


----------



## ptr

science said:


> Would you trade Britten's War Requiem for Mozart to have completed his Requiem?


Never, Never, Never!

Would You trade Mozart's Requiem for a hot dog? (I's got plenty of hot dogs in the freezer, I have... :tiphat: )

/ptr


----------



## scratchgolf

All beef hotdog? Yes, I would.

I'm rather sad to see so many trading away Schubert's SQ14. I expected it from some but not so many. I'm backing all my copies up as we speak (on floppy discs). Just to be safe.

Would you trade the entire works of all Bach's offspring to give another 10 years to Mozart and Schubert each?


----------



## ptr

scratchgolf said:


> Would you trade the entire works of all Bach's offspring to give another 10 years to Mozart and Schubert each?


Hot dogs of Your preference naturally! And No to the Fils de Bach trade, how ever much I would have wished for a longer life for Schubert, both he and Mozart f#cked around enough for several lifetimes!

Would You trade Händel's Recorder Sonatas for another Grand Minor Key (of Your Choice) Mass by JSB?

/ptr


----------



## scratchgolf

ptr said:


> Hot dogs of Your preference naturally! And No to the Fils de Bach trade, how ever much I would have wished for a longer life for Schubert, both he and Mozart f#cked around enough for several lifetimes!
> 
> Would You trade Händel's Recorder Sonatas for another Grand Minor Key (of Your Choice) Mass by JSB?
> 
> /ptr


Ab-so-lutely!

Would you trade Janacek's sting quartets for 3 more Webern SQ's?


----------



## science

No.

Would you trade Webern's _Passacaglia_ for a newly discovered medieval codex of compositions (such as the Codex Calixtinus, Codex Las Huelgas, etc.)?

(Are we allowed to disagree with other people's choices. Because I might trade my own offspring - I'd consider having some for the purpose if the deal were available - for 10 more years to Mozart and Schubert.)


----------



## hpowders

ptr said:


> Hot dogs of Your preference naturally! And No to the Fils de Bach trade, how ever much I would have wished for a longer life for Schubert, both he and Mozart f#cked around enough for several lifetimes!
> 
> Would You trade Händel's Recorder Sonatas for another Grand Minor Key (of Your Choice) Mass by JSB?
> 
> /ptr


Yes! Of course! I can't handle anymore Handel! ANYTHING by JSB gets top priority and "special handling" as the nazis were fond of saying.

Would you trade the Beethoven Missa Solemnis for another large scale Missa by JSB?


----------



## science

No... would anyone?

But wait a minute! I need this: 

Would you trade Webern's Passacaglia for a newly discovered medieval codex of compositions (such as the Codex Calixtinus, Codex Las Huelgas, etc.)? 

We need to remember the Medeival.


----------



## Guest

I have never listened to any of those Codexy things, so at this point it would have to be no (and cuz WEBERN). Are those the anonymous compositions in the TC Project or something? I stick with my Machaut/Hildegard like a good little boy.


----------



## scratchgolf

science said:


> No.
> 
> Would you trade Webern's _Passacaglia_ for a newly discovered medieval codex of compositions (such as the Codex Calixtinus, Codex Las Huelgas, etc.)?
> 
> (Are we allowed to disagree with other people's choices. Because I might trade my own offspring - I'd consider having some for the purpose if the deal were available - for 10 more years to Mozart and Schubert.)


I tricked you. I said "sting" quartets. Actually, it's a typo and I'm too lazy to change it.

And yes, I'd take your trade as well.

Would you trade a random Sibelius symphony for 2 mature Grieg symphonies?


----------



## hpowders

science said:


> No... would anyone?
> 
> But wait a minute! I need this:
> 
> Would you trade Webern's Passacaglia for a newly discovered medieval codex of compositions (such as the Codex Calixtinus, Codex Las Huelgas, etc.)?
> 
> We need to remember the Medeival.


Yes. There are people who would. Not my uncle, but my aunti-Classicist.


----------



## hpowders

MoonlightSonata said:


> Yes, I would.
> Would you trade Britten's War Requiem for another Britten opera?


No! Britten's War Requiem is one of his two greatest works, along with Peter Grimes. Not tradable. Sorry you came all this way for nothing!

While I have you here and before your long fruitless journey back home, would you trade Schoenberg's Piano Concerto for a promised completion of Mahler's 10th Symphony by the resurrected GM himself?


----------



## scratchgolf

The journey to 10,000 posts is a treacherous one.


----------



## ptr

science said:


> Would you trade Webern's Passacaglia for a newly discovered medieval codex of compositions (such as the Codex Calixtinus, Codex Las Huelgas, etc.)?


Never, I listen to Webern more often then I go Medeival!

Would You trade Codex Las Huelgas for an opera or profane cantata (On a theme selected by You) by Bernart de Ventadorn?

/ptr


----------



## Guest

hpowders said:


> While I have you here and before your long fruitless journey back home, would you trade Schoenberg's Piano Concerto for a promised completion of Mahler's 10th Symphony by the resurrected GM himself?


I think I would. I like the violin concerto better anyway, at this point. However, the fact that I wouldn't say "ABSOLUTELY" in a heartbeat for a Mahler symphony must say something about Arnie


----------



## Guest

Would you trade the entire existence of one of the three biggest names in Bel Canto opera (Rossini, Bellini, or Donizetti) to see Wagner's dream of a final "noble" opera, with Buddhist themes and such, realized?

Citation: Jonathan Harvey's opera "Wagner Dream"


----------



## mmsbls

Drop Donizetti and give me the Wagner. I like Donizetti, but I love Wagner.

Would you drop an early Stravinsky ballet (Rite, Pulcinella, Firebird) for another late serial period work?


----------



## violadude

mmsbls said:


> Drop Donizetti and give me the Wagner. I like Donizetti, but I love Wagner.
> 
> Would you drop an early Stravinsky ballet (Rite, Pulcinella, Firebird) for another late serial period work?


No, those are important. I would trade his Symphony in E-flat for a later serial work though.

Would you trade Bach's Anna Magdalina Notebook for another set of Beethoven Bagatelles?


----------



## Guest

If it's of similar scale, I would seriously consider it. In other words, as long as you don't give me a little serial art song or something. I probably like Agon/Threni/Requiem Canticles better than Petrushka at the moment, but I'd still have to think about it.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

violadude said:


> No, those are important. I would trade his Symphony in E-flat for a later serial work though.
> 
> Would you trade Bach's Anna Magdalena Notebook for another set of Beethoven Bagatelles?


Yes, I most probably would.
Would you trade five Beethoven Piano Sonatas of your choice for a Well Tempered Clavier III?


----------



## Bulldog

MoonlightSonata said:


> Yes, I most probably would.
> Would you trade five Beethoven Piano Sonatas of your choice for a Well Tempered Clavier III?


Immediately, and I'd hand over $100 as well.

Would you trade Schubert's Trout Quintet for another mature piano quintet by Dvorak?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

No!
Would you trade Beethoven's Ninth for two post-Ninth symphonies?


----------



## hpowders

MoonlightSonata said:


> No!
> Would you trade Beethoven's Ninth for two post-Ninth symphonies?


Maybe, but I would need to audition prevues.

Would you trade any 3 Haydn London Symphonies for 12 new Vivaldi Recorder Concertos?


----------



## Art Rock

Certainly not. Would you trade Beethoven's triple concerto for a Brahms triple concerto, composed in the last 5 years of his life?


----------



## hpowders

Art Rock said:


> Certainly not. Would you trade Beethoven's triple concerto for a Brahms triple concerto, composed in the last 5 years of his life?


Hell no! Brahm's Double Concerto is laborious enough!! Let him continue his eternal sleep.

Would you trade the Beethoven Triple for a revised Wellington's Victory by Beethoven after being begged by his court employers to gut it and make it a really serious composition?


----------



## ptr

hpowders said:


> Would you trade the Beethoven Triple for a revised Wellington's Victory by Beethoven after being begged by his court employers to gut it and make it a really serious composition?


What ever!

Would You trade PDQ Bach's 1712 overture for another 4 overtures (Orchestral suites) in keys of Your specification but written by J Sebastian Bach?

/ptr


----------



## hpowders

ptr said:


> What ever!
> 
> Would You trade PDQ Bach's 1712 overture for another 4 overtures (Orchestral suites) in keys of Your specification but written by J Sebastian Bach?
> 
> /ptr


Of course! As Peter Schickle PDQ was actually a fine composer, but not on genius level.

Would you trade Prokofiev's Romeo and Juliet Ballet for a newly discovered Tchaikovsky Ballet hailed by Alex Ross as even better than T's big three.


----------



## elgar's ghost

hpowders said:


> Of course! As Peter Schickle PDQ was actually a fine composer, but not on genius level.
> 
> Would you trade Prokofiev's Romeo and Juliet Ballet for a newly discovered Tchaikovsky Ballet hailed by Alex Ross as even better than T's big three.


I don't think I would - three longish Tchaikovsky classics are enough to satisfy.

Would you trade all of Mussorgsky's unfinished operas for i) a complete follow-up to Boris Godunov or ii) another piano suite equal to PaaE?


----------



## ptr

elgars ghost said:


> Would you trade all of Mussorgsky's unfinished operas for i) a complete follow-up to Boris Godunov or ii) another piano suite equal to PaaE?


Don't think so, I would prefer that Modest was of the booze enough to finish the operas himself!

Would You trade Scriabin's first Symphony for his own completion of his "Mysterium"?

/ptr


----------



## elgar's ghost

ptr said:


> Don't think so, I would prefer that Modest was of the booze enough to finish the operas himself!
> 
> Would You trade Scriabin's first Symphony for his own completion of his "Mysterium"?
> 
> /ptr


Yes - more out of morbid curiosity than anything else.


----------



## Guest

ptr said:


> Don't think so, I would prefer that Modest was of the booze enough to finish the operas himself!
> 
> Would You trade Scriabin's first Symphony for his own completion of his "Mysterium"?
> 
> /ptr


An early symphony for the longest work in history? Sure, why not. Problem is, the human race would be gone by now.

Would you trade Messiaen's Vingt Regards for an ~hour-long cycle of solo ondes martenot pieces?


----------



## ptr

arcaneholocaust said:


> Would you trade Messiaen's Vingt Regards for an ~hour-long cycle of solo ondes martenot pieces?


That would be a stretch for me, but for the hell of it, yes!

Would You trade G.P Telemann's "Tafelmusik" for a suite or set of 24 variations on a theme by Dietrich Buxtehude for organ by said Telemann?

/ptr


----------



## Guest

ptr said:


> That would be a stretch for me, but for the hell of it, yes!
> 
> Would You trade G.P Telemann's "Tafelmusik" for a suite or set of 24 variations on a theme by Dietrich Buxtehude for organ by said Telemann?
> 
> /ptr


I was gonna go with the bird catalogue, but then I remembered Mahlerian saying recently that, in spite of his Messiaenlove, he never listened to that thing much...so I thought I had to go for a stretch.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

ptr said:


> That would be a stretch for me, but for the hell of it, yes!
> 
> Would You trade G.P Telemann's "Tafelmusik" for a suite or set of 24 variations on a theme by Dietrich Buxtehude for organ by said Telemann?
> 
> /ptr


No, I wouldn't.
Would you trade Schubert's last two symphonies for two post-Ninth Beethoven ones?


----------



## Stavrogin

MoonlightSonata said:


> No, I wouldn't.
> Would you trade Schubert's last two symphonies for two post-Ninth Beethoven ones?


Mmmmm I think I wouldn't. They might be significantly better but also significantly worse than Schubert's.

Would you trade Penderecki's violin concerto for a violin concerto by Smetana?


----------



## ptr

Stavrogin said:


> Would you trade Penderecki's violin concerto for a violin concerto by Smetana?


I absolutely would!

Would You trade One of Alfred Brendel's complete Beethoven Piano Sonata sets for on by Dinu Lipatti?

/ptr


----------



## hpowders

I would trade one of Alfred Brendel's Beethoven Sonata recordings for anything by the great Dinu Lipatti.

Would you trade Annie Fischer's Beethoven sonata set for one by Dinu Lipatti?


----------



## Stavrogin

hpowders said:


> I would trade one of Alfred Brendel's Beethoven Sonata recordings for anything by the great Dinu Lipatti.
> 
> Would you trade Annie Fischer's Beethoven sonata set for one by Dinu Lipatti?


I would.

Would you trade Carl Nielsen's violin concerto for one more by Beethoven?


----------



## ptr

Stavrogin said:


> Would you trade Carl Nielsen's violin concerto for one more by Beethoven?


Under no circumstances!

Would You trade Karajan's 1970's Beethoven Symphony Cycle for a complete studio one by Erich Kleiber and Amsterdamtje ConcertgebouwOrkest recorded by Decca in 1954-5?

/ptr


----------



## DiesIraeCX

ptr said:


> Under no circumstances!
> 
> Would You trade Karajan's 1970's Beethoven Symphony Cycle for a complete studio one by Erich Kleiber and Amsterdamtje ConcertgebouwOrkest recorded by Decca in 1954-5?
> 
> /ptr


Granted the sound quality was satisfactory in the E. Kleiber cycle, I would because I'm already content with Karajan's 1960s Beethoven cycle.

Would you trade Mendelssohn's Violin Concerto for a completion of Mahler's 10th by Mahler himself?


----------



## hpowders

ptr said:


> Under no circumstances!
> 
> Would You trade Karajan's 1970's Beethoven Symphony Cycle for a complete studio one by Erich Kleiber and Amsterdamtje ConcertgebouwOrkest recorded by Decca in 1954-5?
> 
> /ptr


Yes, I would. Would you trade the Beethoven Triple Concerto with Parnas, R. Serkin and Laredo for a newly discovered performance of it featuring the Rubinstein, Heifetz, Piatagorsky trio?


----------



## scratchgolf

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Granted the sound quality was satisfactory in the E. Kleiber cycle, I would because I'm already content with Karajan's 1960s Beethoven cycle.
> 
> Would you trade Mendelssohn's Violin Concerto for a completion of Mahler's 10th by Mahler himself?


No no no. It's one of my essential pieces. I'm seeing it Saturday in Albany with Beethoven's 6th. Two pieces I'd never trade in one concert. Perfect.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

scratchgolf said:


> No no no. It's one of my essential pieces. I'm seeing it Saturday in Albany with Beethoven's 6th. Two pieces I'd never trade in one concert. Perfect.


Since you provided no question, I will: Would you trade Paganini's 24 Caprices for a set of Liszt variations on the last?


----------



## scratchgolf

MoonlightSonata said:


> Since you provided no question, I will: Would you trade Paganini's 24 Caprices for a set of Liszt variations on the last?


Sorry. I was giving courtesy to a previous poster who's question had not yet been answered. A courtesy that same poster has never extended to me. As for yours, no. I'm not a huge fan of most variations. Some but not most.

Would you trade Mozart's entire symphonic output for 10 new Mozart operas?


----------



## hpowders

MoonlightSonata said:


> Since you provided no question, I will: Would you trade Paganini's 24 Caprices for a set of Liszt variations on the last?


No! Love the Paganini Caprices as long as I get to listen to them and don't have to play them.

Would you trade Debussy's Book One Preludes for a newly discovered second set of Chopin Preludes?


----------



## Starmute

hpowders said:


> No! Love the Paganini Caprices as long as I get to listen to them and don't have to play them.
> 
> Would you trade Debussy's Book One Preludes for a newly discovered second set of Chopin Preludes?


Yes. I would.



scratchgolf said:


> Sorry. I was giving courtesy to a previous poster who's question had not yet been answered. A courtesy that same poster has never extended to me. As for yours, no. I'm not a huge fan of most variations. Some but not most.
> 
> Would you trade Mozart's entire symphonic output for 10 new Mozart operas?


never.
Never.
NEVAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Would you trade all of Salieri for a completed Mozart Requiem?


----------



## hpowders

Starmute said:


> Yes. I would.
> 
> never.
> Never.
> NEVAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Would you trade all of Salieri for a completed Mozart Requiem?


Ha! Ha! Tough decision. Wouldn't we all wish Mozart completed his Requiem!

Would you trade Wellington's Victory for a new digitally enhanced version, engineered by Beethoven himself including real booms from PLO explosives.


----------



## Starmute

hpowders said:


> Ha! Ha! Tough decision. Wouldn't we all wish Mozart completed his Requiem!
> 
> Would you trade Wellington's Victory for a new digitally enhanced version, engineered by Beethoven himself including real booms from PLO explosives.


Not if it was the PLO detonating the explosives, no. :/

Would you trade Mahler 5 for 4 more Sibelius symphonies?


----------



## mmsbls

No. I do love Sibelius, but I don't feel any of his symphonies were as good as Mahler 5. Maybe 4 more really good ones could give more overall pleasure than the single Mahler 5, but I have trouble tossing something for lesser things (in music anyway, not in many other areas). 

Suppose you had to pick one of these two trades, which would you pick?

1) Drop a late Beethoven symphony (5-9) for a new Wagner opera
2) Drop a late Beethoven symphony (5-9) for a new Brahms symphony


----------



## elgar's ghost

Starmute said:


> Not if it was the PLO detonating the explosives, no. :/
> 
> Would you trade Mahler 5 for 4 more Sibelius symphonies?


Tempting, but I couldn't - it's Mahler, after all!

Would anyone trade Rachmaninov's Paganini and Corelli variations sets for a couple of mid-late period violin sonatas?


----------



## Starmute

mmsbls said:


> No. I do love Sibelius, but I don't feel any of his symphonies were as good as Mahler 5. Maybe 4 more really good ones could give more overall pleasure than the single Mahler 5, but I have trouble tossing something for lesser things (in music anyway, not in many other areas).
> 
> Suppose you had to pick one of these two trades, which would you pick?
> 
> 1) Drop a late Beethoven symphony (5-9) for a new Wagner opera
> 2) Drop a late Beethoven symphony (5-9) for a new Brahms symphony


I'd do the Brahms, and trade Beethoven 8.


elgars ghost said:


> Tempting, but I couldn't - it's Mahler, after all!
> 
> Would anyone trade Rachmaninov's Paganini and Corelli variations sets for a couple of mid-late period violin sonatas?


Never! That's preposterous!

Would you trade Chopin Etudes op. 10 for a symphony by Chopin?


----------



## hpowders

Starmute said:


> I'd do the Brahms, and trade Beethoven 8.
> 
> Never! That's preposterous!
> 
> Would you trade Chopin Etudes op. 10 for a symphony by Chopin?


Never. Orchestration wasn't his thing.

Would you trade all 4 Schumann Symphonies for a newly found 10th by Schubert titled "Grösser als Gross".


----------



## Starmute

hpowders said:


> Never. Orchestration wasn't his thing.
> 
> Would you trade all 4 Schumann Symphonies for a newly found 10th by Schubert titled "Grösser als Gross".


Hey, at least Chopin would be a little more flexible!

Hmm... Greatest of the Great. That sure seems like it would be the Mahler 8 of the 19th century, so I would do it, but with some _significant_ hesitation.

Would you trade all of Schoenberg's work for 100 works by any composer of your choice? You can't choose Mahler. :lol:


----------



## Mahlerian

Starmute said:


> Would you trade all of Schoenberg's work for 100 works by any composer of your choice? You can't choose Mahler. :lol:


No, unless it's Schoenberg, so we can get even more from him!

Would you trade Tchaikovsky's Romeo and Juliet Overture for a Two Gentlemen of Verona Overture by the composer of your choice?


----------



## hpowders

Starmute said:


> Hey, at least Chopin would be a little more flexible!
> 
> Hmm... Greatest of the Great. That sure seems like it would be the Mahler 8 of the 19th century, so I would do it, but with some _significant_ hesitation.
> 
> Would you trade all of Schoenberg's work for 100 works by any composer of your choice? You can't choose Mahler. :lol:


Not "Greatest of the Great", "Greater than Great", meaning better than #9.
I work so hard setting these things up, only to be misunderstood.
The life of a satirist ain't what it used to be!


----------



## Starmute

hpowders said:


> Not "Greatest of the Great", "Greater than Great", meaning better than #9.
> I work so hard setting these things up, only to be misunderstood.
> The life of a satirist ain't what it used to be!


Don't fault me - my German is terrible!


Mahlerian said:


> No, unless it's Schoenberg, so we can get even more from him!
> 
> Would you trade Tchaikovsky's Romeo and Juliet Overture for a Two Gentlemen of Verona Overture by the composer of your choice?


Haha! I should have added that.

No, no trade. I prefer to keep that piece.

Would you trade Beethoven's Piano Sonata no. 14 (Moonlight) for properly completed Mozart Requiem?


----------



## hpowders

Starmute said:


> Don't fault me - my German is terrible!
> 
> Haha! I should have added that.
> 
> No, no trade. I prefer to keep that piece.
> 
> Would you trade Beethoven's Piano Sonata no. 14 (Moonlight) for properly completed Mozart Requiem?


In a heartbeat. The Moonlight puts me to sleep.

Would you trade the incomplete Mozart Requiem for a newly discovered complete Haydn Requiem?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

hpowders said:


> In a heartbeat. The Moonlight puts me to sleep.
> 
> Would you trade the incomplete Mozart Requiem for a newly discovered complete Haydn Requiem?


I wouldn't even consider it.
Would you trade one of Beethoven's odd numbered symphonies (except #1) for ...a complete Mozart Requiem, since we seem to be discussing that?


----------



## Guest

MoonlightSonata said:


> I wouldn't even consider it.
> Would you trade one of Beethoven's odd numbered symphonies (except #1) for ...a complete Mozart Requiem, since we seem to be discussing that?


And what are you implying about #1, good sir?!


----------



## KenOC

MoonlightSonata said:


> Would you trade one of Beethoven's odd numbered symphonies (except #1) for ...a complete Mozart Requiem, since we seem to be discussing that?


Hardly. I assume that you jest. Would you trade five late Haydn symphonies (your choice) for two new late Mozart symphonies, sight unseen and unheard? Or, if not, for two new late Mozart piano concertos?


----------



## Bulldog

KenOC said:


> Hardly. I assume that you jest. Would you trade five late Haydn symphonies (your choice) for two new late Mozart symphonies, sight unseen and unheard? Or, if not, for two new late Mozart piano concertos?


Haydn's symphonies are as fine as Mozart's, so 5 for 2 is unacceptable. I would trade for the two Mozart piano concertos.

Would you trade Bach's St. John Passion for three new Bach cantatas?


----------



## science

Bulldog said:


> Haydn's symphonies are as fine as Mozart's, so 5 for 2 is unacceptable. I would trade for the two Mozart piano concertos.
> 
> Would you trade Bach's St. John Passion for three new Bach cantatas?


No. In fact, I would trade any three cantatas that I haven't heard for another Passion.

Would you trade an early Haydn symphony for a newly discovered Josquin mass?


----------



## hpowders

Yes. Many of the early Haydn Symphonies are pleasant; nothing more.

Would you trade the incomplete Mozart Requiem for a newly discovered requiem by Mahler?


----------



## science

hpowders said:


> Yes. Many of the early Haydn Symphonies are pleasant; nothing more.
> 
> Would you trade the incomplete Mozart Requiem for a newly discovered requiem by Mahler?


Wow! I really didn't think I'd get a yes to anything Renaissance!

Unfortunately, I cannot reciprocate... No to losing Mozart's Requiem! What would you have to give me in exchange for that? I'd say four Mahler requiems. I'd take four for one.

Let's see if I can make you give up some Mahler....

How about Mahler's 4th for another Sibelius symphony plus a Shostakovich sonata for double bass?


----------



## hpowders

science said:


> Wow! I really didn't think I'd get a yes to anything Renaissance!
> 
> Unfortunately, I cannot reciprocate... No to losing Mozart's Requiem! What would you have to give me in exchange for that? I'd say four Mahler requiems. I'd take four for one.
> 
> Let's see if I can make you give up some Mahler....
> 
> How about Mahler's 4th for another Sibelius symphony plus a Shostakovich sonata for double bass?


Yes, I would give up Mahler's 4th. After 40 years or so of listening to the Mahler Symphonies, I consider it one of his weakest.
Throw in a long lost revision of the ending of the Shostakovich 5th symphony by the man himself and you have a deal.

Would you trade Beethoven's 7th Symphony for an exciting discovery-Schubert's 10th Symphony, evaluated by Alex Ross and considered by him to be even more amazing than Schubert's Ninth. A free ticket to the world premiere will be added to sweeten the deal.


----------



## science

hpowders said:


> Yes, I would give up Mahler's 4th. After 40 years or so of listening to the Mahler Symphonies, I consider it one of his weakest.
> Throw in a long lost revision of the ending of the Shostakovich 5th symphony by the man himself and you have a deal.
> 
> Would you trade Beethoven's 7th Symphony for an exciting discovery-Schubert's 10th Symphony, evaluated by Alex Ross and considered by him to be even more amazing than Schubert's Ninth. A free ticket to the world premiere will be added to sweeten the deal.


I'd take almost anything with a free ticket, but I'd take that trade even if Alex Ross was unimpressed and I had to pay for the ticket myself.

Sorry, Beethoven. But the 3rd, 5th, 6th, and 9th are off-limits!

How about we mess around with Shostakovich? Trade his last three symphonies for another opera?


----------



## MagneticGhost

I'd trade his first three for a new opera but the last three are beyond amazing.

Would you trade 3 Palestrina masses of your choice for the discovery in a Bavarian Hayloft of the lost Bach Luke and Mark's passions?


----------



## hpowders

science said:


> I'd take almost anything with a free ticket, but I'd take that trade even if Alex Ross was unimpressed and I had to pay for the ticket myself.
> 
> Sorry, Beethoven. But the 3rd, 5th, 6th, and 9th are off-limits!
> 
> How about we mess around with Shostakovich? Trade his last three symphonies for another opera?


No. I like Shostakovich #15. His operas I can do without.

How about trading 10 Shostakovich String Quartets for 5 more newly discovered string quartets by Mendelssohn found under his great grand niece's "fanny".


----------



## hpowders

Starmute said:


> Not if it was the PLO detonating the explosives, no. :/
> 
> Would you trade Mahler 5 for 4 more Sibelius symphonies?


NO!! I love Mahler 5. My neighbors are learning to love it too!!

Would you trade Mahler 9 for a newly discovered completion of Bruckner 9 done by the main main himself!!


----------



## hpowders

Starmute said:


> Hey, at least Chopin would be a little more flexible!
> 
> Hmm... Greatest of the Great. That sure seems like it would be the Mahler 8 of the 19th century, so I would do it, but with some _significant_ hesitation.
> 
> Would you trade all of Schoenberg's work for 100 works by any composer of your choice? You can't choose Mahler. :lol:


Sure I would. That composer would be Mozart. Easy to find 100 masterpieces.

Would you trade Scheherazade by Rimsky-Korsakov for a newly discovered orchestral poem, Scheherazade by Shostakovich?


----------



## scratchgolf

MagneticGhost said:


> I'd trade his first three for a new opera but the last three are beyond amazing.
> 
> Would you trade 3 Palestrina masses of your choice for the discovery in a Bavarian Hayloft of the lost Bach Luke and Mark's passions?


Take II. Yes I would, in a heartbeat.

Would you trade 20 random J.S. Bach cantatas for either 5 Pastaphone sonatas or 3 Pastaphone concertos by P.D.Q. Bach?


----------



## Starmute

hpowders said:


> NO!! I love Mahler 5. My neighbors are learning to love it too!!
> 
> Would you trade Mahler 9 for a newly discovered completion of Bruckner 9 done by the main main himself!!


Never. Mahler 9 is sacred. There are few things I would consider trading it for.


scratchgolf said:


> Take II. Yes I would, in a heartbeat.
> 
> Would you trade 20 random J.S. Bach cantatas for either 5 Pastaphone sonatas or 3 Pastaphone concertos by P.D.Q. Bach?


Nobody needs more than one pastaphone sonata or concerto, so no. The humor is lost after one :lol:

Would you trade Beethoven's Coriolan Overture for another Mozart symphony?


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Starmute said:


> Never. Mahler 9 is sacred. There are few things I would consider trading it for.


Agreed!



Starmute said:


> Would you trade Beethoven's Coriolan Overture for another Mozart symphony?


That's an easy one for me, I would definitely make the trade, so long as it's post-41st "Jupiter". Overtures aren't even close to being the most important part of my listening. As long as I get to keep _Egmont_, my favorite LvB overture.

Would you trade Mozart's 40th and 41st for _four more_ Brahms symphonies?


----------



## scratchgolf

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Agreed!
> 
> That's an easy one for me, I would definitely make the trade, so long as it's post-41st "Jupiter". Overtures aren't even close to being the most important part of my listening. As long as I get to keep _Egmont_, my favorite LvB overture.
> 
> Would you trade Mozart's 40th and 41st for _four more_ Brahms symphonies?


That's bold but I'd pull the trigger. Absolutely.

Would you trade Schubert's String Quartets 12 and 13 for a completed 8th Symphony?


----------



## Starmute

scratchgolf said:


> That's bold but I'd pull the trigger. Absolutely.
> 
> Would you trade Schubert's String Quartets 12 and 13 for a completed 8th Symphony?


Yep, certainly would.

Would you trade Mahler's Songs from Des Knaben Wunderhorn with the exception of those used in his symphonies for a completed Mahler 10?


----------



## ptr

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Would you trade Mozart's 40th and 41st for _four more_ Brahms symphonies?


Never! Mozart transcends Brahms in everything!

Would You trade Ein deutsches Requiem (ne Brahms) for a "Ein Sowjetisches Requiem" by Your favourite Soviet Era Composer?

/ptr


----------



## MagneticGhost

scratchgolf said:


> That's bold but I'd pull the trigger. Absolutely.
> 
> Would you trade Schubert's String Quartets 12 and 13 for a completed 8th Symphony?


No. I've heard an imagined completion based on sketches and it spoils the magic. I think the 2 mvts are perfect. And I love those quartets anyway.

Would you give up Elgar's Enigma variations for the third in his planned trilogy of oratorios - The Apostles - The Kingdom - The ?

Edit: took too long - apologies to ptr and star mute

I'll take Mahler 10 definitely but Brahms Requiem is going nowhere sunshine!!!! :lol:


----------



## ptr

Starmute said:


> Would you trade Mahler's Songs from Des Knaben Wunderhorn with the exception of those used in his symphonies for a completed Mahler 10?


That would be painful, but yes!

Would You trade Mahler's "Blumine´movement" for a decent sounding recording Gustav Mahler conducting almost anything from his repertoire? (Your choice!)

/ptr


----------



## DiesIraeCX

scratchgolf said:


> That's bold but I'd pull the trigger. Absolutely.
> 
> Would you trade Schubert's String Quartets 12 and 13 for a completed 8th Symphony?


It's difficult, but yes I would! I'm fascinated by the uniqueness of the 8th, there's really nothing else quite like it. Even though I know it's perfect as is, I couldn't pass up on where Schubert would have taken it with two more movements.

Would you trade Beethoven's _Violin Concerto_ for a LvB _Requiem_?


----------



## hpowders

ptr said:


> That would be painful, but yes!
> 
> Would You trade Mahler's "Blumine´movement" for a decent sounding recording Gustav Mahler conducting almost anything from his repertoire? (Your choice!)
> 
> /ptr


Of course! Who wouldn't? Hopefully it's not anything Guy Lombardo!

Would you trade Schubert's Unfinished Symphony for a promised completion of Schubert's C Major Piano Sonata by the man himself?


----------



## ptr

MagneticGhost said:


> Would you give up Elgar's Enigma variations for the third in his planned trilogy of oratorios - The Apostles - The Kingdom - The ?


That would be difficult, I much prefer the enigmas to his choral works!

Would you trade Vaughan Williams "Job" for another two themed symphonies by him? (You may decide one theme and I the other!  )

/ptr


----------



## MagneticGhost

ptr said:


> That would be difficult, I much prefer the enigmas to his choral works!
> 
> Would you trade Vaughan Williams "Job" for another two themed symphonies by him? (You may decide one theme and I the other!  )
> 
> /ptr


Ok. My theme for one symphony will be 'a Masque for dancing' 
I'm easy with your choice


----------



## Chronochromie

DiesIraeVIX said:


> It's difficult, but yes I would! I'm fascinated by the uniqueness of the 8th, there's really nothing else quite like it. Even though I know it's perfect as is, I couldn't pass up on where Schubert would have taken it with two more movements.
> 
> Would you trade Beethoven's _Violin Concerto_ for a LvB _Requiem_?


Yesss, I don't even like Beethoven's VC. 
Would you trade 10 Shostakovich symphonies of your choice for 5 more concerti for orchestra by Bartok?


----------



## DiesIraeCX

ptr said:


> Would You trade Mahler's "Blumine´movement" for a decent sounding recording Gustav Mahler conducting almost anything from his repertoire? (Your choice!)
> 
> /ptr


A unique question! For one, thank you for bring it to my attention, I've never heard the _Blumine _movement! I'm listening to it now. My answer is yes, though, I have commented before how much I would love to have heard Mahler or Wagner conduct.

Would you trade _Die Meistersinger_ for a late period, full-fledged Wagner symphony?


----------



## Stavrogin

DiesIraeVIX said:


> A unique question! For one, thank you for bring it to my attention, I've never heard the _Blumine _movement! I'm listening to it now. My answer is yes, though, I have commented before how much I would love to have heard Mahler or Wagner conduct.
> 
> Would you trade _Die Meistersinger_ for a late period, full-fledged Wagner symphony?


Yes.

Would you trade Fidelio for a Brahms opera?


----------



## Starmute

Stavrogin said:


> Yes.
> 
> Would you trade Fidelio for a Brahms opera?


Yes - I find Fidelio to be a little uninspired.

Would you trade all existing Mahler recordings for a properly completed Tenth and recordings of Mahler himself conducting them with modern sound quality?


----------



## violadude

Starmute said:


> Yes - I find Fidelio to be a little uninspired.
> 
> Would you trade all existing Mahler recordings for a properly completed Tenth and recordings of Mahler himself conducting them with modern sound quality?


You mean Mahler himself conducting all of his symphonies?

Yes, that's a no brainer.


----------



## Mahlerian

Starmute said:


> Would you trade all existing Mahler recordings for a properly completed Tenth and recordings of Mahler himself conducting them with modern sound quality?


Hard to give up Tennstedt, but...yes.

Would you sacrifice Hindemith's Kammermusik series for another Neoclassical concerto from Stravinsky?


----------



## scratchgolf

Starmute said:


> Yes - I find Fidelio to be a little uninspired.
> 
> Would you trade all existing Mahler recordings for a properly completed Tenth and recordings of Mahler himself conducting them with modern sound quality?


I'm being 100% honest in saying this is really making me think. Mahler conducting, with modern sound and technology? wow. We would truly be getting the composer's intent. I think I'd have to say yes to this. Mr. Boulez will survive and Mr. Bernstein is none the wiser.

Would you trade Beethoven's 4th and 7th for a similar option? A newly discovered 10th symphony and a modern and recorded version of LvB conducting his symphonies 1,2,3,5,6,8,9, and 10? All with his hearing being 100% intact?


----------



## DiesIraeCX

scratchgolf said:


> I'm being 100% honest in saying this is really making me think. Mahler conducting, with modern sound and technology? wow. We would truly be getting the composer's intent. I think I'd have to say yes to this. Mr. Boulez will survive and Mr. Bernstein is none the wiser.
> 
> Would you trade Beethoven's 4th and 7th for a similar option? A newly discovered 10th symphony and a modern and recorded version of LvB conducting his symphonies 1,2,3,5,6,8,9, and 10? All with his hearing being 100% intact?


Without even giving it a second thought, a million times over YES! By the way, it'd be hilarious if it ended up sounding _exactly_ like John Eliot Gardiner's Beethoven cycle. :lol:

A similar type of deal, would you trade Schubert's symphonies 1 - 7 for a completed 8th, 9th, and newly found 10th all conducted by Schubert himself, in modern sound?


----------



## scratchgolf

................


----------



## Chronochromie

scratchgolf said:


> I'm being 100% honest in saying this is really making me think. Mahler conducting, with modern sound and technology? wow. We would truly be getting the composer's intent. I think I'd have to say yes to this. Mr. Boulez will survive and Mr. Bernstein is none the wiser.
> 
> Would you trade Beethoven's 4th and 7th for a similar option? A newly discovered 10th symphony and a modern and recorded version of LvB conducting his symphonies 1,2,3,5,6,8,9, and 10? All with his hearing being 100% intact?


Was Beethoven a decent conductor?


----------



## scratchgolf

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Without even giving it a second thought, a million times over YES!
> 
> A similar type of deal, would you trade Schubert's symphonies 1 - 7 for a completed 8th, 9th, and newly found 10th all conducted by Schubert himself, in modern sound?


I'll get back to you on this. I love 5&6. I may prefer Schubert choosing a conductor from the last 100 years. I think he'd select Bohm. I have some painting to do and I'll return to this later tonight. Damn you all for making me think.


----------



## scratchgolf

Der Leiermann said:


> Was Beethoven a decent conductor?


My question is more directed at getting the tempos and intent of the actual composer. From all accounts I've read, Mahler was one of the greatest conductors that ever lived. I'm certain a non-deaf Beethoven, conducting his own music would be none too shabby.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Der Leiermann said:


> Was Beethoven a decent conductor?


Probably not! Haha, I don't know, though, maybe he was. but I do know I would love to hear how Beethoven himself thought they "should" sound, and he most definitely had a precise idea on how they should sound, seeing his love for the newly invented metronome. He wanted control over every aspect, which is understandable, I suppose.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

hpowders said:


> Sure I would. That composer would be Mozart. Easy to find 100 masterpieces.
> 
> Would you trade Scheherazade by Rimsky-Korsakov for a newly discovered orchestral poem, Scheherazade by Shostakovich?


No, I think Shostakovich would find ways to mess up the music, hehe.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

hpowders said:


> Maybe, but I would need to audition prevues.
> 
> Would you trade any 3 Haydn London Symphonies for 12 new Vivaldi Recorder Concertos?


No way. Would you trade Haydn's Lark Quartet for 3 new, undiscovered quartets by Boccherini?


----------



## mmsbls

*A suggestion:*

This game seems to be fun for many members since it has continued for 47 pages. One problem is that two members can respond relatively closely in time such that they are responding to the same question and then the first of the two responders' questions can get ignored. We sometimes have a similar problem on the Classical Music Project where it's important that posts do not get ignored (thus invalidating a vote). On that thread we always try to check that we have not mistakenly missed the former poster's vote.

My suggestion is that after your post you check that you are actually responding to the last post rather than an earlier one. That way people's questions will not be ignored. If you do mistakenly answer an earlier question, you can edit your post to address the last question (or simply delete your question). Of course everyone is welcome to answer any question they wish, but perhaps the game would be somewhat less frustrating when everyone's questions are addressed.

Just a thought.


----------



## Starmute

Mahlerian said:


> Hard to give up Tennstedt, but...yes.
> 
> Would you sacrifice Hindemith's Kammermusik series for another Neoclassical concerto from Stravinsky?


Yes, certainly.


DiesIraeVIX said:


> Without even giving it a second thought, a million times over YES! By the way, it'd be hilarious if it ended up sounding _exactly_ like John Eliot Gardiner's Beethoven cycle. :lol:
> 
> A similar type of deal, would you trade Schubert's symphonies 1 - 7 for a completed 8th, 9th, and newly found 10th all conducted by Schubert himself, in modern sound?


Nope. I wouldn't throw away 5 or 3.


scratchgolf said:


> I'm being 100% honest in saying this is really making me think. Mahler conducting, with modern sound and technology? wow. We would truly be getting the composer's intent. I think I'd have to say yes to this. Mr. Boulez will survive and Mr. Bernstein is none the wiser.
> 
> Would you trade Beethoven's 4th and 7th for a similar option? A newly discovered 10th symphony and a modern and recorded version of LvB conducting his symphonies 1,2,3,5,6,8,9, and 10? All with his hearing being 100% intact?


Yes. Definitely. I never much liked 4 or 7 anyways.

Question removed to avoid clogging up the thread with unanswered questions.


----------



## ptr

Starmute said:


> Would you trade Rite of Spring for three more post-41 Mozart symphonies?


Never!

Would You trade Brahms Handel variations, Op.24 for a set of Four Symphonic Dances written by Prokofiev? (8-12 min each)

/ptr


----------



## joen_cph

Certainly yes.

Would you trade Mozart´s Bassoon Concerto for Nielsen´s planned one, if this was found, in a complete version?


----------



## Starmute

ptr said:


> Never!
> 
> Would You trade Brahms Handel variations, Op.24 for a set of Four Symphonic Dances written by Prokofiev? (8-12 min each)
> 
> /ptr


Hmm, hard choice but I would.


HaydnBearstheClock said:


> No way. Would you trade Haydn's Lark Quartet for 3 new, undiscovered quartets by Boccherini?


No. No. No.


joen_cph said:


> Certainly yes.
> 
> Would you trade Mozart´s Bassoon Concerto for Nielsen´s planned one, if this was found, in a complete version?


Nope. Sorry. No deal.

Would you trade every Sibelius symphony except one for 3 more from Mahler and completed Tenth?


----------



## mmsbls

Yes, I probably would. I do love Sibelius, but 3 more Mahler? Hard to turn down. I'm not sure which Sibelius I would keep.

How about 3 of the 4 Schumann symphonies for two more large vocal works by Tallis (similar to Spem in alium)?


----------



## joen_cph

> Would you trade every Sibelius symphony except one for 3 more from Mahler and completed Tenth?


Ouch, Sibelius did have a very individual voice, but if keeping his 4th, yes.



> How about 3 of the 4 Schumann symphonies for two more large vocal works by Tallis (similar to Spem in alium)?


No. I have come to like them all more with time.

Would you trade a 2nd, late Piano Concerto by Scriabin for all of John Field´s 7 concerti?

(Don´t mention Scriabin´s _Prometheus_ ;-))


----------



## Stavrogin

joen_cph said:


> Certainly yes.
> 
> Would you trade Mozart´s Bassoon Concerto for Nielsen´s planned one, if this was found, in a complete version?


No thanks.



Starmute said:


> Would you trade every Sibelius symphony except one for 3 more from Mahler and completed Tenth?


No way.



mmsbls said:


> How about 3 of the 4 Schumann symphonies for two more large vocal works by Tallis (similar to Spem in alium)?


No thanks.



joen_cph said:


> Would you trade a 2nd, late Piano Concerto by Scriabin for all of John Field´s 7 concerti?
> 
> (Don´t mention Scriabin´s Prometheus ;-))


Yes, I don't care abut John Field tbh.

Would you trade Mahler's First for one more symphony by Bartok?


----------



## Starmute

Stavrogin said:


> Would you trade Mahler's First for one more symphony by Bartok?


No! I love his First.

Would you trade Mahler's First for a post-Tenth Mahler symphony?


----------



## hpowders

Starmute said:


> No! I love his First.
> 
> Would you trade Mahler's First for a post-Tenth Mahler symphony?


Yes. Mahler's First and Fourth are both expendable and on the block.

Would you trade Bruckner's Third Symphony for a newly found second requiem by Fauré,


----------



## joen_cph

> Would you trade Mahler's First for one more symphony by Bartok?


There´d be a big difference here whether it was late Bartok, or early, like in the already existing Scherzo from an unfinished Symphony. If it was in the league of say "Music for Strings ..." I might trade it. But only then.



> Would you trade Mahler's First for a post-Tenth Mahler symphony?


Yes - hopefully it wouldn´t be a disappointment.



> Would you trade Bruckner's Third Symphony for a newly found second requiem by Fauré,


No, no, no. His Requiem is excellent, but it would be surprising if a new one would represent something very different (like say, the language of 1st Cello Sonata seems different from much of his oeuvre).

Would you trade Scarlatti´s 555 Sonatas for 5 more Bruckner symphonies?


----------



## hpowders

ptr said:


> Never!
> 
> Would You trade Brahms Handel variations, Op.24 for a set of Four Symphonic Dances written by Prokofiev? (8-12 min each)
> 
> /ptr


No way! The Brahms is one of my favorite solo piano works.

Would you trade all the final piano pieces by Brahms for another violin concerto by Joseph Joachim?


----------



## Starmute

hpowders said:


> Yes. Mahler's First and Fourth are both expendable and on the block.
> 
> Would you trade Bruckner's Third Symphony for a newly found second requiem by Fauré,


No. One requiem per composer. *Next!*

Would you trade every atonal piece ever created to add 50 years to Mozart's life?


----------



## hpowders

Starmute said:


> No. One requiem per composer. *Next!*
> 
> Would you trade every atonal piece ever created to add 50 years to Mozart's life?


Whose rule is that? NO I wouldn't. I'm not giving up Schoenberg's Piano Concerto for anything!

Would you take 10 years off of Mozart's life in exchange for cheaper, thinner complete Mozart boxed sets?


----------



## ptr

Starmute said:


> Would you trade every atonal piece ever created to add 50 years to Mozart's life?


No, that would be daft! Mozart was done when he died! 

Would You trade Benjamin Britten's Simple Symphony for an hour + long dark symphony with four movements played attacca in B minor by him?

/ptr


----------



## hpowders

Yes. It's unfortunately true. Mozart was burned out at 35: clarinet concerto, piano concerto #27-these are works of a composer at the end of the line. Sad.


----------



## MagneticGhost

hpowders said:


> Whose rule is that? NO I wouldn't. I'm not giving up Schoenberg's Piano Concerto for anything!
> 
> Would you take 10 years off of Mozart's life in exchange for cheaper, thinner complete Mozart boxed sets?


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MoonlightSonata

ptr said:


> No, that would be daft! Mozart was done when he died!
> 
> Would You trade Benjamin Britten's Simple Symphony for an hour + long dark symphony with four movements played attacca in B minor by him?
> 
> /ptr


No. That might be a little too much - more than an hour of solid listening to one piece.
Would you trade Paganini's and Liszt's works for a new instrument in a family of your choice?


----------



## Mahlerian

ptr said:


> No, that would be daft! Mozart was done when he died!
> 
> Would You trade Benjamin Britten's Simple Symphony for an hour + long dark symphony with four movements played attacca in B minor by him?
> 
> /ptr


Sounds like an intriguing prospect, and Britten was always more convincing when dark than light. I'd take it.

If you had to pick one, which would you pick: a swiftly-administered antidote for Berg's mosquito bite or a replacement of the bullet in the gun of the American soldier that shot Webern for a Nerf pellet?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Mahlerian said:


> Sounds like an intriguing prospect, and Britten was always more convincing when dark than light. I'd take it.
> 
> If you had to pick one, which would you pick: a swiftly-administered antidote for Berg's mosquito bite or a replacement of the bullet in the gun of the American soldier that shot Webern for a Nerf pellet?


The antidote for the bite.
My question above still stands, presumably.


----------



## scratchgolf

Mahlerian said:


> Sounds like an intriguing prospect, and Britten was always more convincing when dark than light. I'd take it.
> 
> If you had to pick one, which would you pick: a swiftly-administered antidote for Berg's mosquito bite or a replacement of the bullet in the gun of the American soldier that shot Webern for a Nerf pellet?


An interesting question, and a direction I was anticipating. Sort of like, a condom for Schubert or a Prozac for Schumann?


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Mahlerian said:


> If you had to pick one, which would you pick: a swiftly-administered antidote for Berg's mosquito bite or a replacement of the bullet in the gun of the American soldier that shot Webern for a Nerf pellet?


I'd choose the latter, because the idea of a bullet being replaced with a Nerf pellet is funny.

Ok, for your favorite composer, which hypothetical work is the most intriguing to you? For me, it's a tie between a LvB _Requiem_ and 10th Symphony.


----------



## ptr

Mahlerian said:


> If you had to pick one, which would you pick: a swiftly-administered antidote for Berg's mosquito bite or a replacement of the bullet in the gun of the American soldier that shot Webern for a Nerf pellet?


Oh, this is a really difficult thing to decide on, I my simpletonian view Webern's oeuvre is more well rounded and hence feel "more" complete, so I'd probably give Alban his shot at longevity!

Would You give Jean-Baptiste Lully a pair of steel caped safety boots or Charles-Valentin Alkan some safer bookshelf's or umbrella or safer whatever killed him?

/ptr


----------



## Chronochromie

MoonlightSonata said:


> No. That might be a little too much - more than an hour of solid listening to one piece.
> Would you trade Paganini's and Liszt's works for a new instrument in a family of your choice?


No, I like Liszt.
Would you trade 10 Shostakovich symphonies of your choice for 5 more concerti for orchestra by Bartok?


----------



## ptr

Der Leiermann said:


> Would you trade 10 Shostakovich symphonies of your choice for 5 more concerti for orchestra by Bartok?


Nope, as much as I revere Bartok, Shostakovich will always come before him in the alphabet!

Your choice, the next big thing in classical music; a hyped composer or a brilliant conductor from a equatorial country in Africa?

/ptr


----------



## Chronochromie

ptr said:


> Oh, this is a really difficult thing to decide on, I my simpletonian view Webern's oeuvre is more well rounded and hence feel "more" complete, so I'd probably give Alban his shot at longevity!
> 
> Would You give Jean-Baptiste Lully a pair of steel caped safety boots or Charles-Valentin Alkan some safer bookshelf's or umbrella or safer whatever killed him?
> 
> /ptr


The boots to Lully!


----------



## Starmute

We must stop this thread from derailing, so I bring you a new trade!

Mozart's last 3 symphonies for another 8 from Haydn?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Starmute said:


> We must stop this thread from derailing, so I bring you a new trade!
> 
> Mozart's last 3 symphonies for another 8 from Haydn?


How does that even begin to be fair? Those last three Mozart ones are irreplaceable!
Would you trade Berg's Violin Concerto for another Beethoven one?


----------



## KenOC

I'd quickly trade it for Beethoven's Cello Concerto, the one he so callously refused to write. Does that count?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

KenOC said:


> I'd quickly trade it for Beethoven's Cello Concerto, the one he so callously refused to write. Does that count?


Oooh, yes, that would be even better.


----------



## KenOC

MoonlightSonata said:


> Oooh, yes, that would be even better.


OK then, done! Would you trade Petrouchka for two more Bartok quartets? No, better make that three.


----------



## Starmute

KenOC said:


> OK then, done! Would you trade Petrouchka for two more Bartok quartets? No, better make that three.


Grudgingly, yes.

Would you trade Mahler 7 for a post-Tenth Mahler symphony?


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Starmute said:


> Mozart's last 3 symphonies for another 8 from Haydn?


Nope, couldn't do it. No. 40 is too special to me.



MoonlightSonata said:


> How does that even begin to be fair? Those last three Mozart ones are irreplaceable!
> Would you trade Berg's Violin Concerto for another Beethoven one?


Nope, but like KenOC, I'd trade it for that Cello Concerto.



Starmute said:


> Grudgingly, yes.
> 
> Would you trade Mahler 7 for a post-Tenth Mahler symphony?


Yup! Considering the different directions Mahler was going in his 9th and 10th, I'd love to see where he would have went with an 11th!

Would you trade EVERY single Mahler song-cycle for 5 post-Ninth Mahler symphonies?


----------



## Starmute

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Nope, couldn't do it. No. 40 is too special to me.
> 
> Nope, but like KenOC, I'd trade it for that Cello Concerto.
> 
> Yup! Considering the different directions Mahler was going in his 9th and 10th, I'd love to see where he would have went with an 11th!
> 
> Would you trade EVERY single Mahler song-cycle for 5 post-Ninth Mahler symphonies?


If Das Lied is a symphony, then I would do it without question.
If Das Lied is a song cycle, it would be an extremely tough decision. But I would probably end up doing it anyways if you let me keep Das Trinklied vom Jammer der Erde.

Would you trade Beethoven's Emperor concerto for one by Mahler?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Starmute said:


> If Das Lied is a symphony, then I would do it without question.
> If Das Lied is a song cycle, it would be an extremely tough decision. But I would probably end up doing it anyways if you let me keep Das Trinklied vom Jammer der Erde.
> 
> Would you trade Beethoven's Emperor concerto for one by Mahler?


No, I wouldn't.
Would you trade Beethoven's Pastoral Symphony for a new Cello Concerto?


----------



## KenOC

MoonlightSonata said:


> Would you trade Beethoven's Pastoral Symphony for a new Cello Concerto?


You are pleased to make the small joke, eh?

Would you trade the 1812 Overture for three new Beethoven pieces of the same quality as Wellington's Victory?


----------



## Starmute

KenOC said:


> You are pleased to make the small joke, eh?
> 
> Would you trade the 1812 Overture for three new Beethoven pieces of the same quality as Wellington's Victory?


Your offer is tempting, but the 1812 Overture is iconic and indispensable!

Would you trade Mahler 4 for his four early symphonies that were lost in the burning of a library?


----------



## ptr

Starmute said:


> Would you trade Mahler 4 for his four early symphonies that were lost in the burning of a library?


Nope, the fourth is my favourite Mahler Symphony!

Would You elect to give Manon Gropius the proper medication and nursing to bring her a long life or Alexander Scriabin a clean shave from a professional (for life) to avoid infections?

/ptr


----------



## hpowders

Starmute said:


> Your offer is tempting, but the 1812 Overture is iconic and indispensable!
> 
> Would you trade Mahler 4 for his four early symphonies that were lost in the burning of a library?


No. Fate is what it is.

Would you trade the Mahler 8th Symphony for a recently discovered choral symphony by Bruckner based on the same Faust scene as the Mahler?


----------



## hpowders

violadude said:


> Nah, I like Mahler better and I feel like Bruckner hit a peak with the 9th symphony (but who knows).
> 
> Would you trade Shostakovich's 24 preludes and fugues for another set of them by Bach?


Of course! Shostakovich and Bach ain't even in the same stadium.

Would you trade Bach's B minor Mass for a Mahler Requiem?


----------



## Skilmarilion

hpowders said:


> Would you trade Bach's B minor Mass for a Mahler Requiem?


Yeah.

Would you trade Brahms' Double concerto for a 2nd Violin concerto by Mendelssohn?


----------



## hpowders

Mahlerian said:


> Hard to give up Tennstedt, but...yes.
> 
> Would you sacrifice Hindemith's Kammermusik series for another Neoclassical concerto from Stravinsky?


Yes. I like Stravinsky when he went "neoclassical".

Would you give up Prokofiev's classical symphony for one by Stravinsky?


----------



## hpowders

Skilmarilion said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Would you trade Brahms' Double concerto for a 2nd Violin concerto by Mendelssohn?


Yes. The Brahms' Double is torturing to listen to.

Would you give up the Schubert String Quintet for another string quintet by Mozart?


----------



## SeptimalTritone

hpowders said:


> Yes. I like Stravinsky when he went "neoclassical".
> 
> Would you give up Prokofiev's classical symphony for one by Stravinsky?


Yes! Because... I also like Stravinsky when he went neoclassical!!!

Would you trade the Mozart and Brahms clarinet quintets for three 30-40 minute clarinet quintets by Stravinsky, Schoenberg, and Stockhausen?


----------



## SeptimalTritone

hpowders said:


> Yes. The Brahms' Double is torturing to listen to.
> 
> Would you give up the Schubert String Quintet for another string quintet by Mozart?


No.

...............


----------



## joen_cph

There´s a bit of a lack of continuity here at times ...


----------



## hpowders

SeptimalTritone said:


> No.
> 
> ...............


Nice n' pithy. Something I can understand.


----------



## hpowders

Would you trade Schuman's Sixth Symphony for Myaskovsky's?


----------



## SeptimalTritone

SeptimalTritone said:


> Would you trade the Mozart and Brahms clarinet quintets for three 30-40 minute clarinet quintets by Stravinsky, Schoenberg, and Stockhausen?


I just realized... if I started a thread with this question as a poll, the ensuing flame war would be enough to permanently crash this site.


----------



## MagneticGhost

SeptimalTritone said:


> Yes! Because... I also like Stravinsky when he went neoclassical!!!
> 
> Would you trade the Mozart and Brahms clarinet quintets for three 30-40 minute clarinet quintets by Stravinsky, Schoenberg, and Stockhausen?


Never in a million years. No offense to those modern guys.
Would you swap Elgar and Vaughan Williams for a genuine Classical English Master who is spoken in the same breath as Mozart, Haydn and Beethoven?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

MagneticGhost said:


> Never in a million years. No offense to those modern guys.
> Would you swap Elgar and Vaughan Williams for a genuine Classical English Master who is spoken in the same breath as Mozart, Haydn and Beethoven?


That is, in my opinion, the most difficult question in this whole thread.


----------



## KenOC

MoonlightSonata said:


> That is, in my opinion, the most difficult question in this whole thread.


Easy for me. Yes.

Would you trade both of Bach's surviving passions for another mass of the same quality as the B minor?


----------



## joen_cph

> Would you swap Elgar and Vaughan Williams for a genuine Classical English Master who is spoken in the same breath as Mozart, Haydn and Beethoven?


It´s true that a great "British" composer between Händel and Elgar can be missed, though "imports" like Dussek, Clementi, Field and Onslow do have some nice moments at times. But Elgar & V-Williams are very original & among my favourites, so no.



> Would you trade both of Bach's surviving passions for another mass of the same quality as the B minor?


No, I couldn´t be without St. Matthew and it is after all very different and more theatrically dramatic than the b-minor Mass.

Would you trade Franck´s Symphony for 3 more by Luciano Berio?


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> Would you trade Schuman's Sixth Symphony for Myaskovsky's?


Nope. I love the Schuman 6th.

Would you trade Debussy's complete preludes for another book of the WTC?


----------



## joen_cph

> Would you trade Debussy's complete preludes for another book of the WTC?


No.

Would you trade Franck´s Symphony for 3 more by Luciano Berio?


----------



## hpowders

joen_cph said:


> No.
> 
> Would you trade Franck´s Symphony for 3 more by Luciano Berio?


To be perfectly frank, no. The Franck is so underrated and under-appreciated it hurts. Chromaticism at its very best.

Would you trade the Nielsen Clarinet concerto for one just discovered by Sibelius?


----------



## Bulldog

joen_cph said:


> Would you trade Franck´s Symphony for 3 more by Luciano Berio?


For me to trade the Franck, the alternative would have to be more enticing than a Berio work.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

hpowders said:


> To be perfectly frank, no. The Franck is so underrated and under-appreciated it hurts. Chromaticism at its very best.
> 
> Would you trade the Nielsen Clarinet concerto for one just discovered by Sibelius?


Yes. 
Would you trade Nielsen for 10 new Sibelius symphonies?


----------



## hpowders

MoonlightSonata said:


> Yes.
> Would you trade Nielsen for 10 new Sibelius symphonies?


Of course! Would you trade the Sibelius violin concerto for a promised one from Boulez?


----------



## MagneticGhost

hpowders said:


> Of course! Would you trade the Sibelius violin concerto for a promised one from Boulez?


No. I like the Sibelius. 
Would you give up one Bach Prelude and Fugue of your choice for three more Perischetti piano sonatas?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

MagneticGhost said:


> No. I like the Sibelius.
> Would you give up one Bach Prelude and Fugue of your choice for three more Perischetti piano sonatas?


No, Bach is too precious.
Would you trade two Handel operas of your choice for a new medium-quality Verdi one?


----------



## hpowders

I love the Persichetti Piano Sonatas but they don't belong in the same room with any of the preludes and fugues from Bach's WTC.

Would you trade Beethoven's A minor String Quartet for an undiscovered Brahms' Cello Concerto in B minor?


----------



## SeptimalTritone

hpowders said:


> I love the Persichetti Piano Sonatas but they don't belong in the same room with any of the preludes and fugues from Bach's WTC.
> 
> Would you trade Beethoven's A minor String Quartet for an undiscovered Brahms' Cello Concerto in B minor?






The Heileger Dankesang is a one of a kind triple-A masterpiece.

Also, I totally would trade Mozart+Brahms clarinet quintets for Stravinsky+Schoenberg+Stockhausen writing clarinet quintets themselves. The richness would be overwhelming.

Would you trade Brahms's string sextet in G, piano trio in B minor, piano quartet in C minor, and clarinet trio for a completed Mahler 10th (by the Maestro himself) plus a (standard 1 hour to 1.5 hour) Mahler 11th?


----------



## hpowders

SeptimalTritone said:


> The Heileger Dankesang is a one of a kind triple-A masterpiece.
> 
> Also, I totally would trade Mozart+Brahms clarinet quintets for Stravinsky+Schoenberg+Stockhausen writing clarinet quintets themselves. The richness would be overwhelming.
> 
> Would you trade Brahms's string sextet in G, piano trio in B minor, piano quartet in C minor, and clarinet trio for a completed Mahler 10th (by the Maestro himself) plus a (standard 1 hour to 1.5 hour) Mahler 11th?


I'm just asking. Of course you could say "no". I surely would. It's one of Beethoven's greatest masterpieces.

I'm actually quite shocked at what sublime masterpieces have already been thrown under the bus on this thread!!


----------



## MoonlightSonata

SeptimalTritone said:


> The Heileger Dankesang is a one of a kind triple-A masterpiece.
> 
> Also, I totally would trade Mozart+Brahms clarinet quintets for Stravinsky+Schoenberg+Stockhausen writing clarinet quintets themselves. The richness would be overwhelming.
> 
> Would you trade Brahms's string sextet in G, piano trio in B minor, piano quartet in C minor, and clarinet trio for a completed Mahler 10th (by the Maestro himself) plus a (standard 1 hour to 1.5 hour) Mahler 11th?


Yes... just.
Would you trade the Beethoven Bagatelles for a completed Mahler Tenth and a Mahler 11?


----------



## Guest

joen_cph said:


> Would you trade Franck´s Symphony for 3 more by Luciano Berio?


I know this post is not the latest trade up for grabs, but as no one seems to have bid on this one, I would like to claim my precious new Berio sinfonias


----------



## hpowders

SeptimalTritone said:


> The Heileger Dankesang is a one of a kind triple-A masterpiece.
> 
> Also, I totally would trade Mozart+Brahms clarinet quintets for Stravinsky+Schoenberg+Stockhausen writing clarinet quintets themselves. The richness would be overwhelming.
> 
> Would you trade Brahms's string sextet in G, piano trio in B minor, piano quartet in C minor, and clarinet trio for a completed Mahler 10th (by the Maestro himself) plus a (standard 1 hour to 1.5 hour) Mahler 11th?


I love Mahler as much as anyone on TC, but the sextet in G; piano trio in B Major (I believe you mean?) and the piano quartet in c minor AND clarinet trio. I would have to draw the line at NEIN!!!


----------



## hpowders

MoonlightSonata said:


> Yes... just.
> Would you trade the Beethoven Bagatelles for a completed Mahler Tenth and a Mahler 11?


Yes I would. The Bagatelles are very nice, but basically minor Beethoven.

Would you trade Sibelius' Finlandia for a newly discovered Ives work, New Englandandia?


----------



## Hmmbug

hpowders said:


> Yes I would. The Bagatelles are very nice, but basically minor Beethoven.
> 
> Would you trade Sibelius' Finlandia for a newly discovered Ives work, New Englandandia?


Definitely. Sibelius is great, but Ives I would take any day.

How about the entirety of Eric Whitacre for a requiem mass by Beethoven?


----------



## KenOC

hpowders said:


> The Bagatelles are very nice, but basically minor Beethoven.


"Minor Beethoven"? Surely, sir, a contradiction in terms! Or perhaps, as they say, an oxymoron.


----------



## hpowders

Hmmbug said:


> Definitely. Sibelius is great, but Ives I would take any day.
> 
> How about the entirety of Eric Whitacre for a requiem mass by Beethoven?


Well we have one of the greatest choral works ever produced by anyone, the Missa Solemnis. I doubt if Beethoven could top this, but yes, I would gamble away the Whitacre. Lord don't strike me down!!

I'll tell you what I'm gonna do. Would you trade away the Beethoven Mass in C for what's in this suitcase, the Brahm's Viennese Requiem?


----------



## Starmute

hpowders said:


> Well we have one of the greatest choral works ever produced by anyone, the Missa Solemnis. I doubt if Beethoven could top this, but yes, I would gamble away the Whitacre. Lord don't strike me down!!
> 
> I'll tell you what I'm gonna do. Would you trade away the Beethoven Mass in C for what's in this suitcase, the Brahm's Viennese Requiem?


Of course I would do that!

Would you trade Mahler 6 for an ultra-optimistic Mahler symphony or Mahler 8 for an ultra-pessimistic one? You can choose either or none. Not both


----------



## scratchgolf

Starmute said:


> Of course I would do that!
> 
> Would you trade Mahler 6 for an ultra-optimistic Mahler symphony or Mahler 8 for an ultra-pessimistic one? You can choose either or none. Not both


I'd trade Mahler 8 for the pessimism. It's my least favorite of his symphonies.

Would you trade Ives Concord Sonata for another late Schubert piano sonata?


----------



## hpowders

Starmute said:


> Of course I would do that!
> 
> Would you trade Mahler 6 for an ultra-optimistic Mahler symphony or Mahler 8 for an ultra-pessimistic one? You can choose either or none. Not both


I would never trade Mahler 8 for anything. It is one of my top 5 works of all time.
I would trade the Mahler 6. It gives me a headache with those pounding rhythms. Enough already!

When can I expect delivery of that optimistic Mahler symphony? I will throw in the Schubert 9th symphony and string quintet in exchange for overnight delivery.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Surprise surprise, for the umpteenth time, a scratchgolf post is followed up by a post denigrating Schubert. I never saw that coming.

Would you trade Beethoven's _Missa Solemnis_ for a Beethoven _Requiem_ written in the same period (1819 - 1823)?


----------



## scratchgolf

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Surprise surprise, for the umpteenth time, a scratchgolf post is followed up by a post denigrating Schubert. I never saw that coming.
> 
> Would you trade Beethoven's _Missa Solemnis_ for a Beethoven _Requiem_ written in the same period (1819 - 1823)?


Thankfully, our love of Schubert requires no validation. His quality speaks for itself. Trolling will never lessen my love of his music. 
As for your question, it's tempting but I wouldn't do it. I love the Missa Solemnis too much.

Would you trade Beethoven's Violin Concerto and all his Overtures for 2 new symphonies and the requiem? All written in his late period.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

scratchgolf said:


> Thankfully, our love of Schubert requires no validation. His quality speaks for itself. Trolling will never lessen my love of his music.
> As for your question, it's tempting but I wouldn't do it. I love the Missa Solemnis too much.
> 
> Would you trade Beethoven's Violin Concerto and all his Overtures for 2 new symphonies and the requiem? All written in his late period.


I have come to adore the _Missa Solemnis_ as of late, it's easily among his finest works, even if it isn't as popular as it should be.

That's actually a very easy trade for me. Heck, you could throw in his 1st symphony, the 2nd Piano Concerto, the _Pathetique_ Piano Sonata and I would _still_ do it! No questions asked.

Would you trade both of Brahms' Piano Concertos for a new post-4th symphony and a new Cello Sonata?


----------



## MagneticGhost

DiesIraeVIX said:


> I have come to adore the _Missa Solemnis_ as of late, it's easily among his finest works, even if it isn't as popular as it should be.
> 
> That's actually a very easy trade for me. Heck, you could throw in his 1st symphony, the 2nd Piano Concerto, the _Pathetique_ Piano Sonata and I would _still_ do it! No questions asked.
> 
> Would you trade both of Brahms' Piano Concertos for a new post-4th symphony and a new Cello Sonata?


Tempting but I wouldn't. That's a fine pair of piano concerti

Would you trade 3 Vaughan Williams symphonies of your choice for 3 more from Elgar.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

scratchgolf said:


> Thankfully, our love of Schubert requires no validation. His quality speaks for itself. Trolling will never lessen my love of his music.
> As for your question, it's tempting but I wouldn't do it. I love the Missa Solemnis too much.
> 
> Would you trade Beethoven's Violin Concerto and all his Overtures for 2 new symphonies and the requiem? All written in his late period.


----------



## Starmute

Since no question was posed, I will give one:
Would you trade every ninth symphony ever created, except Mahler 9, for nine more Mahler symphonies?


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Starmute said:


> Since no question was posed, I will give one:
> Would you trade every ninth symphony ever created, except Mahler 9, for nine more Mahler symphonies?


Nosireebob. That would mean Beethoven's, Schubert's, Dvorak's, and Bruckner's. I couldn't do it, Mahler's 10 and 1/4 symphonies will just have to suffice.

Would you trade Dvorak's 9th symphony "From the New World" for Mozart Symphony No. 42?

alternate question.

Would you trade Beethoven's Cello Sonatas 1, 2, and 3 for a late period LvB Cello Concerto?


----------



## Starmute

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Nosireebob. That would mean Beethoven's, Schubert's, and Bruckner's. I couldn't do it, Mahler's 10 and 1/4 symphonies will just have to suffice.
> 
> Would you trade Dvorak's 9th symphony "From the New World" for Mozart Symphony No. 42?


That's hard. I think I will stick with Dvorak though.

Would you trade Mozart Piano Concerto no. 20 for a piano concerto from Mahler?


----------



## hpowders

Starmute said:


> That's hard. I think I will stick with Dvorak though.
> 
> Would you trade Mozart Piano Concerto no. 20 for a piano concerto from Mahler?


Of course not. Mozart was the piano concerto man!!

Would you trade Mozart's 20th piano concerto for two new ones by Hummel?


----------



## Starmute

hpowders said:


> Of course not. Mozart was the piano concerto man!!
> 
> Would you trade Mozart's 20th piano concerto for two new ones by Hummel?


Nope! Not discarding 20 without a fight!
Would you trade Mozart Piano Concerto no. 20 for three more piano concertos by Beethoven?


----------



## scratchgolf

Grrrrrr. I'll say yes because it won't happen. 

Would you trade the entire works of Holst and Grieg for 5 more years for Schubert and no drop off from Sibelius?


----------



## hpowders

Starmute said:


> Nope! Not discarding 20 without a fight!
> Would you trade Mozart Piano Concerto no. 20 for three more piano concertos by Beethoven?


That's a tough one. You know, I would.

Would you trade Beethoven's Fourth Piano Concerto for a newly discovered second violin concerto by Beethoven?


----------



## KenOC

hpowders said:


> Would you trade Beethoven's Fourth Piano Concerto for a newly discovered second violin concerto by Beethoven?


No way. A pig in a poke, as they say. I may reconsider if you let me hear it first.

Would you trade Beethoven's 7th symphony for two post-#41 Mozarts?


----------



## hpowders

KenOC said:


> No way. A pig in a poke, as they say. I may reconsider if you let me hear it first.
> 
> Would you trade Beethoven's 7th symphony for two post-#41 Mozarts?


No. I couldn't. The Beethoven 7th is better than Wellington's Victory.

Would you trade any four of Haydn's London Symphonies for those two post-41 Mozart Symphonies.
Throw in the Schubert String Quintet and I promise overnight delivery.


----------



## KenOC

How about four Raffs and a Berwald? I'll sweeten that with a Bruckner (my choice).


----------



## scratchgolf

KenOC said:


> No way. A pig in a poke, as they say. I may reconsider if you let me hear it first.
> 
> Would you trade Beethoven's 7th symphony for two post-#41 Mozarts?


No. I enjoy the 7th too much to trade for the unknown.

Would you trade the entire works of Holst and Grieg for 5 more years for Schubert and no drop off from Sibelius?


----------



## SeptimalTritone

scratchgolf said:


> No. I enjoy the 7th too much to trade for the unknown.
> 
> Would you trade the entire works of Holst and Grieg for *5 more years for Schubert* and no drop off from Sibelius?


Absolutely! With just 5 more years he would have accomplished unimaginable greatness.

Would you trade Beethoven's _6th_ symphony for the cello quintet he planned on writing, but never did b/c he died too early? (People didn't want to trade the 9th symphony... what about the 6th?)


----------



## Starmute

SeptimalTritone said:


> Absolutely! With just 5 more years he would have accomplished unimaginable greatness.
> 
> Would you trade Beethoven's _6th_ symphony for the cello quintet he planned on writing, but never did b/c he died too early? (People didn't want to trade the 9th symphony... what about the 6th?)


No, I love the Sixth.
Would you trade his Fifth for two Sibelius symphonies?


----------



## DiesIraeCX

SeptimalTritone said:


> Absolutely! With just 5 more years he would have accomplished unimaginable greatness.
> 
> Would you trade Beethoven's _6th_ symphony for the cello quintet he planned on writing, but never did b/c he died too early? (People didn't want to trade the 9th symphony... what about the 6th?)


Well, I'm almost certain scratchgolf won't because that's his favorite LvB symphony. I wouldn't either, it's not even in my top 3 favorite Beethoven symphonies, but I do recognize its importance and greatness. It's essential!

Would you trade Beethoven's 4th for a late period _*String **Quintet*_, written after SQ No. 16? I would!


----------



## scratchgolf

Starmute said:


> No, I love the Sixth.
> Would you trade his Fifth for two Sibelius symphonies?


I couldn't do this. The finale of the 5th is something I couldn't live without.

Would you trade Mahler's 8th for 2 new, post 9th Schubert Symphonies, with one being a choral symphony to fill the void?

Edit- Jinx. You go first.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Starmute said:


> No, I love the Sixth.
> Would you trade his Fifth for two Sibelius symphonies?


The Fifth for two more Sibelius symphonies?!   No.

Would you trade Schoenberg's Gurrelieder for another chamber symphony and string trio?


----------



## SeptimalTritone

DiesIraeVIX said:


> The Fifth for two more Sibelius symphonies?!   No.
> 
> Would you trade Schoenberg's Gurrelieder for another chamber symphony and string trio?


Yep!

Now okay: would you trade Schoenberg's first quartet for another quartet (after the fourth i.e. 12-tone)? I normally would favor the side of more modern over less modern: but lately I've fallen in so much love with the first quartet


----------



## DiesIraeCX

SeptimalTritone said:


> Yep!
> 
> Now okay: would you trade Schoenberg's first quartet for another quartet (after the fourth i.e. 12-tone)? I normally would favor the side of more modern over less modern: but lately I've fallen in so much love with the first quartet


No, I love SQ No. 1 as well!

Would you trade Mahler's Songs of a Wayfarer for a complete 10th? I think I would.


----------



## trazom

SeptimalTritone said:


> Absolutely! With just 5 more years he would have accomplished unimaginable greatness.


How do you know? He might've taken a vacation and spent the next few years enjoying nature, the company of his friends, and reading the works of James Fenimore Cooper. I'll never understand how, but he really loved that writer.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

DiesIraeVIX said:


> No, I love SQ No. 1 as well!
> 
> Would you trade Mahler's Songs of a Wayfarer for a complete 10th? I think I would.


Of course, we would still need the first symphony perfectly intact. The first symphony was built on that song cycle, with obvious theme similarities. Only with the first symphony untouched would I make this trade!

Would you trade Stravinsky's violin concerto for a full 30 minute neoclassical period string quartet (by Stravinsky) and a violin concerto written in his late 12-tone period?


----------



## mmsbls

SeptimalTritone said:


> Would you trade Stravinsky's violin concerto for a full 30 minute neoclassical period string quartet (by Stravinsky) and a violin concerto written in his late 12-tone period?


NO. I enjoy the violin concerto too much and a new one written in a different style might just not live up to the old one.

Would you trade Mendelssohn's Violin Concerto for a dozen more Chopin Nocturnes plus another Chopin Concerto?


----------



## DiesIraeCX

SeptimalTritone said:


> Of course, we would still need the first symphony perfectly intact. The first symphony was built on that song cycle, with obvious theme similarities. Only with the first symphony untouched would I make this trade!
> 
> Would you trade Stravinsky's violin concerto for a full 30 minute neoclassical period string quartet (by Stravinsky) and a violin concerto written in his late 12-tone period?


M1 won't be touched! I promise.

Oh, now that's tough, I recently bought and loved Stravinsky's Violin Concerto (coupled with Brahms' VC). However I would do it because I'm obsessed with String Quartets and am intrigued by a neo-classical period SQ. So yes!

I've got nothing right now, I'll let someone else come up with something.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Would you trade the Rite of Spring for a new Stravinsky ballet?


----------



## DiesIraeCX

MoonlightSonata said:


> Would you trade the Rite of Spring for a new Stravinsky ballet?


 Never. NEVER. *NEVER*

What about Stravinsky's _Firebird_ for a String Quartet and new ballet?

or

Would you trade Brahms' 1st for two post-4th symphonies? Pretty tough.


----------



## MagneticGhost

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Never. NEVER. *NEVER*
> 
> What about Stravinsky's _Firebird_ for a String Quartet and new ballet?
> 
> or
> 
> Would you trade Brahms' 1st for two post-4th symphonies? Pretty tough.


No couldn't do it!

My unanswered Q from earlier 

3 VW symphonies of your choice for 3 new ones from Elgar?


----------



## dgee

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Would you trade Brahms' 1st for two post-4th symphonies? Pretty tough.


Immediately and with extreme prejudice! Would you trade Meistersinger for another Wagnerian mythological drama?


----------



## mmsbls

Yes, I think I'd roll the dice that he would produce something on the same level as one of The Ring operas. But I do love Meistersinger.

Would you drop either Rachmaninov's 2nd or 3rd Piano Concerto for another concerto from Schoenberg, Berg, or Webern (your choice)?


----------



## MagneticGhost

mmsbls said:


> Yes, I think I'd roll the dice that he would produce something on the same level as one of The Ring operas. But I do love Meistersinger.
> 
> Would you drop either Rachmaninov's 2nd or 3rd Piano Concerto for another concerto from Schoenberg, Berg, or Webern (your choice)?


No way!! They are sacrosanct. You can have one of Beethoven's instead.

My unanswered question for the THiRD time.

3 VW symphonies of your choice for three new ones from Elgar. If I get missed again I'm taking my ball home


----------



## dgee

MagneticGhost said:


> 3 VW symphonies of your choice for three new ones from Elgar. If I get missed again I'm taking my ball home


No - the VW's I find quite entertaining (some more than others) while the Elgars get progressively less interesting for me.

Giannni Schicchi for another one act Ravel opera?


----------



## Chronochromie

Oh I would do anything for more Ravel.
Rachmaninov's 2nd Piano Concerto for another PC by Bartok?


----------



## MagneticGhost

Der Leiermann said:


> Oh I would do anything for more Ravel.
> Rachmaninov's 2nd Piano Concerto for another PC by Bartok?


Enough already - 2nd time today that someone is trying to give Rachmaninov away. 
How about Beethoven's 2nd Piano Concerto for one by Bartok.


----------



## hpowders

Sure. Beethoven's 2nd is his weakest effort in the form.

How about trading Bartok's Concerto for Orchestra for a long lost concerto for orchestra by Ravel?


----------



## ptr

hpowders said:


> How about trading Bartok's Concerto for Orchestra for a long lost concerto for orchestra by Ravel?


Nope, Bela is of limits in my book!

Would You trade Ravel's "Bolero" for an hour long late period Symphony by Maurice?

/ptr


----------



## hpowders

ptr said:


> Nope, Bela is of limits in my book!
> 
> Would You trade Ravel's "Bolero" for an hour long late period Symphony by Maurice?
> 
> /ptr


Sure. Anything to finally get rid of Bolero.

Would you trade Bartok's 6 string quartets for 6 newly discovered middle period Beethoven quartets?


----------



## ptr

hpowders said:


> Would you trade Bartok's 6 string quartets for 6 newly discovered middle period Beethoven quartets?


What did I say about Bartók! Such a suggestion borders on heresy!

Would You trade Ludwig's Fantasy in C minor for Piano, Chorus, and Orchestra, Op. 80 for another trio of Concertos by Béla Bartók?

/ptr


----------



## hpowders

ptr said:


> What did I say about Bartók! Such a suggestion borders on heresy!
> 
> Would You trade Ludwig's Fantasy in C minor for Piano, Chorus, and Orchestra, Op. 80 for another trio of Concertos by Béla Bartók?
> 
> /ptr


Of course. The fantasy is an embarrassment.

Would you trade all Brahms late piano pieces for a newly discovered set of 12 etudes by Chopin?


----------



## Stavrogin

hpowders said:


> Of course. The fantasy is an embarrassment.
> 
> Would you trade all Brahms late piano pieces for a newly discovered set of 12 etudes by Chopin?


No thanks. We have enough piano pieces by Chopin already!

Would you trade your favourite work by Thomas Ades for an actual Requiem by Lutoslawski?


----------



## ptr

Stavrogin said:


> Would you trade your favourite work by Thomas Ades for an actual Requiem by Lutoslawski?


Sure I'll trade "Powder Her Face" for that requiem!

Would You trade Penderecki's even numbered symphonies for just one more late one from Lutoslawski?

/ptr


----------



## hpowders

Stavrogin said:


> No thanks. We have enough piano pieces by Chopin already!
> 
> Would you trade your favourite work by Thomas Ades for an actual Requiem by Lutoslawski?


Yes. Lutoslawski.

Would you trade the Verdi Requiem for a long lost Mahler Requiem?


----------



## scratchgolf

hpowders said:


> Yes. Lutoslawski.
> 
> Would you trade the Verdi Requiem for a long lost Mahler Requiem?


I would.

Would you trade everything you've ever heard for everything you've never heard? As much as I love what I'm already familiar with, how could you possibly say no to the limitless unknown?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

scratchgolf said:


> I would.
> 
> Would you trade everything you've ever heard for everything you've never heard? As much as I love what I'm already familiar with, how could you possibly say no to the limitless unknown?


I would. There's *so* much more to hear.
Would you trade Beethoven for double the works by Bach and Mozart?


----------



## Starmute

MoonlightSonata said:


> I would. There's *so* much more to hear.
> Would you trade Beethoven for double the works by Bach and Mozart?


That's human sacrifice! It's a really interesting concept, but Beethoven led the way into the Romantic era. If you kill him, we would have no Mahler, Chopin, Liszt, and others. So no.

Would you trade a Beethoven piano concerto, picked at random, for one from Mahler?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Starmute said:


> That's human sacrifice! It's a really interesting concept, but Beethoven led the way into the Romantic era. If you kill him, we would have no Mahler, Chopin, Liszt, and others. So no.
> 
> Would you trade a Beethoven piano concerto, picked at random, for one from Mahler?


I could never. It might be the Emperor.
Would you trade Mozart for double Bach and Beethoven, then?


----------



## DiesIraeCX

MoonlightSonata said:


> I could never. It might be the Emperor.
> Would you trade Mozart for double Bach and Beethoven, then?


In the same way that Beethoven influenced future composers, Mozart undoubtedly influenced Beethoven. So, I couldn't do it because Beethoven just wouldn't be the Beethoven we know if it weren't for the greats that preceded him, including Mozart!

Would you trade Beethoven's 5th, 9th, Late String Quartets, and Late Piano Sonatas for one Overture by Ignaz Ditterwitter von Lippenschmacher (written in the style of his "Ode to you, Phoria" and "Backyard Symphony"). I would!

Who's Ignaz Ditterwitter von Lippenschmacher, you say?


----------



## MagneticGhost

MoonlightSonata said:


> I could never. It might be the Emperor.
> Would you trade Mozart for double Bach and Beethoven, then?


No! There's more than enough of all 3 without creating more.
Would you trade Rachmaninov's The Isle of the Dead for a Rachmaninov Cello Concerto

Oops - Sorry Dies Irae - this thread moves to fast. Next poster please look UP^^^^^^


----------



## MagneticGhost

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Would you trade Beethoven's 5th, 9th, Late String Quartets, and Late Piano Sonatas for one Overture by Ignaz Ditterwitter von Lippenschmacher (written in the style of his "Ode to you, Phoria" and "Backyard Symphony"). I would!
> 
> Who's Ignaz Ditterwitter von Lippenschmacher, you say?


Actually - I'll answer this one. NO! I've not heard any Lippenschmacher works but I'm not willing to give away any priceless Beethoven late treasures.

Now I can ask my Rachmaninov Quesion with a clear conscience  ^^^^^


----------



## MoonlightSonata

MagneticGhost said:


> Would you trade Rachmaninov's The Isle of the Dead for a Rachmaninov Cello Concerto?


Yes, because I like cello concerti.
Would you trade three Beethoven symphonies of your choice for a Beethoven Cello Concerto?


----------



## joen_cph

Yes, and I´d probably choose the 1st or the 2nd Symphony.

Would you trade all of Paganini´s violin concertos with a clarinet concerto by Janacek?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

joen_cph said:


> Yes, and I´d probably choose the 1st or the 2nd Symphony.
> 
> Would you trade all of Paganini´s violin concertos with a clarinet concerto by Janacek?


No, I'm too fond of Paganini.
Would you, however, trade Paganini's concerti for a Beethoven Cello Concerto?


----------



## scratchgolf

MoonlightSonata said:


> No, I'm too fond of Paganini.
> Would you, however, trade Paganini's concerti for a Beethoven Cello Concerto?


Yikes! As much as I love Beethoven and would love to her that Concerto, I must say no.

Would you trade Schumann's Piano Quintet for a late Beethoven Piano Quintet?


----------



## joen_cph

Ouch, that is a tough one, since the Schumann works is one of his most startling ones. But hesitantly: yes, I guess so.

Would you trade all of Milhaud´s works for 5 large orchestral works, 3 concertos and 3 other chamber works by Satie?


----------



## hpowders

MoonlightSonata said:


> No, I'm too fond of Paganini.
> Would you, however, trade Paganini's concerti for a Beethoven Cello Concerto?


Definitely. We get a whiff of a hint from the Beethoven Triple. Beethoven made the cellist sweat.

Would you trade the Beethoven Missa Solemnis for a newly discovered mass by J.S. Bach?


----------



## MagneticGhost

hpowders said:


> Definitely. We get a whiff of a hint from the Beethoven Triple. Beethoven made the cellist sweat.
> 
> Would you trade the Beethoven Missa Solemnis for a newly discovered mass by J.S. Bach?


I'm sure we have enough choral Bach but not much Beethoven - so I'll keep the Missa Solemnis.

Would you trade Ravel's Bolero for a packet of cheesy quavers and a toffee crisp


----------



## hpowders

MagneticGhost said:


> I'm sure we have enough choral Bach but not much Beethoven - so I'll keep the Missa Solemnis.
> 
> Would you trade Ravel's Bolero for a packet of cheesy quavers and a toffee crisp


No. I wouldn't.

Would you trade Ravel's Daphnis and Chloe for a recently found unheard ballet by Tchaikovsky?


----------



## omega

hpowders said:


> Would you trade Ravel's Daphnis and Chloe for a recently found unheard ballet by Tchaikovsky?


For fear of being disappointed by Tchaikovsky - which is often the case, I'm afraid - I'd keep Ravel.

Would you trade Mascagni's _Cavaliera Rusticana_ for a recently found version of _Turandot_ - completed by Puccini himself?


----------



## ptr

hpowders said:


> Would you trade Ravel's Daphnis and Chloe for a recently found unheard ballet by Tchaikovsky?


Never!

Would You trade Tchaikovsky's Polish Symphony for an magical Fourth Symphony (The "American" in a #### key of Your choice) by Rachmaninov?

/ptr


----------



## MagneticGhost

hpowders said:


> No. I wouldn't.
> 
> Would you trade Ravel's Daphnis and Chloe for a recently found unheard ballet by Tchaikovsky?


No way - We are short of Ravel works and the Daphnis et Chloe is an absolute masterpiece.

Would you swap one Tchaikovsky ballet of your choice for 2 previously undiscovered Rachmaninov Ballets


----------



## hpowders

ptr said:


> Never!
> 
> Would You trade Tchaikovsky's Polish Symphony for an magical Fourth Symphony (The "American" in a #### key of Your choice) by Rachmaninov?
> 
> /ptr


Of course not! Would you trade Tchaikovsky's three string quartets for three recently discovered string quartets-two by Sibelius and one by Grieg?


----------



## MagneticGhost

ptr said:


> Never!
> 
> Would You trade Tchaikovsky's Polish Symphony for an magical Fourth Symphony (The "American" in a #### key of Your choice) by Rachmaninov?
> 
> /ptr


Difficult one! But I say yes - The Polish is the weakest for me and late works from Rachmaninov is enough to make me drool.

My Q is just above cos I jumped on someone's toes again.

Edit - and again. I'm too slow for this game.
Look Up There peeps ^^^^^^ hpowders #847


----------



## Chronochromie

omega said:


> For fear of being disappointed by Tchaikovsky - which is often the case, I'm afraid - I'd keep Ravel


And not because Daphnis et Chloe is a great work? Strange.


----------



## hpowders

MagneticGhost said:


> No way - We are short of Ravel works and the Daphnis et Chloe is an absolute masterpiece.
> 
> Would you swap one Tchaikovsky ballet of your choice for 2 previously undiscovered Rachmaninov Ballets


No. The Tchaikovsky ballets are non-negotiable.

Would you trade Prokofiev's Romeo and Juliet ballet for those two undiscovered Rachmaninov Ballets?


----------



## omega

Der Leiermann said:


> And not because Daphnis et Chloe is a great work? Strange.


No, for both reasons, of course!


----------



## MagneticGhost

hpowders said:


> No. The Tchaikovsky ballets are non-negotiable.
> 
> Would you trade Prokofiev's Romeo and Juliet ballet for those two undiscovered Rachmaninov Ballets?


Another toughy - I'll say yes. The Romeo and Juliet is great but I can't turn down more Rachmaninov - Only 6 works in his last 20 odd years - what a slacker!!

Here's your Q which I stepped over


> Of course not! Would you trade Tchaikovsky's three string quartets for three recently discovered string quartets-two by Sibelius and one by Grieg?


----------



## hpowders

MagneticGhost said:


> Another toughy - I'll say yes. The Romeo and Juliet is great but I can't turn down more Rachmaninov - Only 6 works in his last 20 odd years - what a slacker!!
> 
> Here's your Q which I stepped over


Please feel free to answer that one too if you wish.


----------



## MagneticGhost

^^^^ I can't - I've never listened to Tchaikovsky's String Quartets I'm afraid. How about if I trade one of them for a Sibelius one. I'll not bother with the Grieg. You choose the worst one for me. 

Beethoven's Missa Solemnis for a complete bona fide 100% Mozart Requiem?


----------



## hpowders

MagneticGhost said:


> ^^^^ I can't - I've never listened to Tchaikovsky's String Quartets I'm afraid. How about if I trade one of them for a Sibelius one. I'll not bother with the Grieg. You choose the worst one for me.
> 
> Beethoven's Missa Solemnis for a complete bona fide 100% Mozart Requiem?


Okay. I'll keep them in the freezer' til you are ready.


----------



## hpowders

MagneticGhost said:


> ^^^^ I can't - I've never listened to Tchaikovsky's String Quartets I'm afraid. How about if I trade one of them for a Sibelius one. I'll not bother with the Grieg. You choose the worst one for me.
> 
> Beethoven's Missa Solemnis for a complete bona fide 100% Mozart Requiem?


No can do. In my opinion Beethoven's Missa Solemnis is Beethoven's greatest work.

Would you trade the Liszt Piano Sonata for a long lost Liszt piano transcription of Beethoven's Eroica Symphony?

Revision: Would you trade the Liszt Piano Sonata for two recently discovered pithy piano concertos by Liszt?


----------



## Mahlerian

hpowders said:


> No can do. In my opinion Beethoven's Missa Solemnis is Beethoven's greatest work.
> 
> Would you trade the Liszt Piano Sonata for a long lost Liszt piano transcription of Beethoven's Eroica Symphony?







Why? We already have one!


----------



## scratchgolf

hpowders said:


> No can do. In my opinion Beethoven's Missa Solemnis is Beethoven's greatest work.
> 
> Would you trade the Liszt Piano Sonata for a long lost Liszt piano transcription of Beethoven's Eroica Symphony?







Would you trade Chopin's Piano Concertos for a Chopin Symphony?


----------



## hpowders

Mahlerian said:


> Why? We already have one!


Yeah, but I was gambling he didn't know that!

Thanks. My trade ain't worth a damn now!!! :lol:

Damn Katsaris!


----------



## scratchgolf

Damn, I'm slow. Too funny.


----------



## mmsbls

scratchgolf said:


> Would you trade Chopin's Piano Concertos for a Chopin Symphony?


No, I just don't have confidence that he would write a reasonably good symphony.

Would you trade your favorite Mozart wind (except the clarinet) or horn concerto for a cello concerto?


----------



## Starmute

mmsbls said:


> No, I just don't have confidence that he would write a reasonably good symphony.
> 
> Would you trade your favorite Mozart wind (except the clarinet) or horn concerto for a cello concerto?


Never trade your favorite of anything. Unless it's 100 Mahler symphonies you're trading it for. :lol:

Would you trade Mozart's first five symphonies for completed Requiem and Symphony no. 42?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

No! I adore the horn concerti!
Would you trade Chopin's Piano Concerti for three Mahler ones?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Oops, posted too late.
Yes, I would.
The above question is still valid.


----------



## Starmute

MoonlightSonata said:


> No! I adore the horn concerti!
> Would you trade Chopin's Piano Concerti for three Mahler ones?


Absolutely! I don't like Chopin's piano concertos - they give absolute rule to the piano!


----------



## Stavrogin

MoonlightSonata said:


> No! I adore the horn concerti!
> Would you trade Chopin's Piano Concerti for three Mahler ones?


I would.

Would you trade Liszt's Totentanz for a Requiem by Prokofiev?


----------



## scratchgolf

Stavrogin said:


> I would.
> 
> Would you trade Liszt's Totentanz for a Requiem by Prokofiev?


I'd trade away a good deal of Liszt's works if the price was right. Here, it is.

Would you trade every recording of Chopin's Nocturnes for a single recording of Chopin performing them himself?


----------



## Stavrogin

scratchgolf said:


> I'd trade away a good deal of Liszt's works if the price was right. Here, it is.
> 
> Would you trade every recording of Chopin's Nocturnes for a single recording of Chopin performing them himself?


I guess I would.

Would you trade ten Mozart piano concertos of your choice for one by Gluck?


----------



## hpowders

Stavrogin said:


> I guess I would.
> 
> Would you trade ten Mozart piano concertos of your choice for one by Gluck?


Of course not! Mozart was the keyboard man!!

Would you trade Brahms second symphony for a recently discovered 10th symphony by Schubert?


----------



## scratchgolf

hpowders said:


> Of course not! Mozart was the keyboard man!!
> 
> Would you trade Brahms second symphony for a recently discovered 10th symphony by Schubert?


I'd make this trade but would regret it for sure. I'm not completely comfortable with Brahms yet but I'm getting there fast. He only has 4 symphonies so the new Schubert had better be pretty damned good.

Would you trade 5 random Corelli Violin Sonatas for 3 new Albinoni Oboe/Violin Concertos?


----------



## hpowders

Stavrogin said:


> I would.
> 
> Would you trade Liszt's Totentanz for a Requiem by Prokofiev?


I would trade the Liszt for a freakin' bagel.

Now that I have the Prokofiev, would you trade the Mozart Requiem for the Prokofiev Requiem?
I will ship it overnight.


----------



## MagneticGhost

scratchgolf said:


> I'd make this trade but would regret it for sure. I'm not completely comfortable with Brahms yet but I'm getting there fast. He only has 4 symphonies so the new Schubert had better be pretty damned good.
> 
> Would you trade 5 random Corelli Violin Sonatas for 3 new Albinoni Oboe/Violin Concertos?


To be honest I'm not sure I'd be able to tell either way. And I don't particularly like the sound of solo Oboe 
So I'll say no thank you.



> Now that I have the Prokofiev, would you trade the Mozart Requiem for the Prokofiev Requiem?
> I will ship it overnight.


And a definite no to Mr Powder's fine offer. Although the Mozart is incomplete - I find more in the Mozart penned part than in a whole bustle of Prokofiev.

Would you swap Bruckner's 9th Symphony for a Shostakovich War Requiem.


----------



## scratchgolf

Skip to 4:10, or listen to the whole thing. I'd certainly go for more of this, but also love Corelli.


----------



## mmsbls

MagneticGhost said:


> Would you swap Bruckner's 9th Symphony for a Shostakovich War Requiem.


No I'd definitely keep the Bruckner.

Would you trade A Beethoven even symphony of your choice (except 2) for a Schubert concerto of your choice?


----------



## MagneticGhost

mmsbls said:


> We skipped this so I'll go in order.
> 
> Yes, I like the violin sonatas but prefer Albinoni's concertos.
> 
> Would you trade A Beethoven even symphony of your choice (except 2) for a Schubert concerto of your choice?


We didn't skip it - see #872 

I'll trade Beethoven 4 for a Schubert Cello Concerto if you please - a late one.

My Q from above

Would you swap Bruckner's 9th Symphony for a Shostakovich War Requiem?

ps: Scratchgolf - yes it's pretty - so I'm going to change my answer to yes - but you'll have to choose the Corelli to give away - I wouldn't know what to choose.


----------



## hpowders

MagneticGhost said:


> We didn't skip it - see #872
> 
> I'll trade Beethoven 4 for a Schubert Cello Concerto if you please - a late one.
> 
> My Q from above
> 
> Would you swap Bruckner's 9th Symphony for a Shostakovich War Requiem?
> 
> Yes, I would. The Shostakovich could have been devastating. However, aren't many of his symphonies already "War Requiems"?
> 
> Would you trade Liszt's Faust Symphony for a Mahler Requiem?


----------



## MagneticGhost

hpowders said:


> MagneticGhost said:
> 
> 
> 
> We didn't skip it - see #872
> 
> I'll trade Beethoven 4 for a Schubert Cello Concerto if you please - a late one.
> 
> My Q from above
> 
> Would you swap Bruckner's 9th Symphony for a Shostakovich War Requiem?
> 
> Yes, I would. The Shostakovich could have been devastating. However, aren't many of his symphonies already "War Requiems"?
> 
> Would you trade Liszt's Faust Symphony for a Mahler Requiem?
> 
> 
> 
> Very True!
> 
> I'd trade Liszt in a heartbeat - sorry Franz.
> 
> Would you trade Cosi Fan Tutti and the Marriage of Figaro for a 4 Act Mahler Opera - Odysseus
Click to expand...


----------



## hpowders

MagneticGhost said:


> hpowders said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very True!
> 
> I'd trade Liszt in a heartbeat - sorry Franz.
> 
> Would you trade Cosi Fan Tutti and the Marriage of Figaro for a 4 Act Mahler Opera - Odysseus
> 
> 
> 
> Never! Mozart was the Opera Man!!!
> 
> Would you trade Puccini's La Boheme for a Mahler Requiem?
Click to expand...


----------



## MoonlightSonata

hpowders said:


> MagneticGhost said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never! Mozart was the Opera Man!!!
> 
> Would you trade Puccini's La Boheme for a Mahler Requiem?
> 
> 
> 
> Only a VERY GOOD one, of Mahler's very best standard.
> Would you trade two Liszt Piano Concerti for one new Beethoven one?
Click to expand...


----------



## elgar's ghost

MoonlightSonata said:


> hpowders said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a VERY GOOD one, of Mahler's very best standard.
> Would you trade two Liszt Piano Concerti for one new Beethoven one?
> 
> 
> 
> No thanks. Would anyone trade R. Strauss's Alpine symphony AND/OR Domestic symphony for two non-programmatic ones from his later years?
Click to expand...


----------



## hpowders

MoonlightSonata said:


> hpowders said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a VERY GOOD one, of Mahler's very best standard.
> Would you trade two Liszt Piano Concerti for one new Beethoven one?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd trade the Liszt piano concertos for a small wedge of Gruyere cheese.
> 
> Would you trade that new Beethoven Piano Concerto for a third piano concerto by Brahms?
Click to expand...


----------



## Guest

hpowders said:


> Would you trade Liszt's Faust Symphony for a Mahler Requiem?


I would, but not without yelling after the delivery boy: "That's one of my favorite Liszt works you're running off with, lad!"


----------



## Guest

hpowders said:


> Would you trade that new Beethoven Piano Concerto for a third piano concerto by Brahms?


Yes.

Would you trade that new Brahms piano concerto to restore those two Liszt concerti and the natural order of the universe?


----------



## Starmute

arcaneholocaust said:


> Yes.
> 
> Would you trade that new Brahms piano concerto to restore those two Liszt concerti and the natural order of the universe?


Yes, but only if "natural order of the universe" means "lack of modern pop music"!

Would you trade Mahler 1 for authentic Mahler recordings of the rest of them?


----------



## DeepR

Yes hpowders, we get it, you don't like Liszt.


----------



## hpowders

Starmute said:


> Yes, but only if "natural order of the universe" means "lack of modern pop music"!
> 
> Would you trade Mahler 1 for authentic Mahler recordings of the rest of them?


Of course! Would you trade Bruckner's 8th symphony for a newly discovered symphony by Richard Strauss?


----------



## hpowders

DeepR said:


> Yes hpowders, we get it, you don't like Liszt.


Duplicate post.


----------



## hpowders

DeepR said:


> Yes hpowders, we get it, you don't like Liszt.


Okay. I will stay out of the Liszt trading.


----------



## Skilmarilion

hpowders said:


> Of course! Would you trade Bruckner's 8th symphony for a newly discovered symphony by Richard Strauss?


Negative.

Would you trade Beethoven's _Hammerklavier_ for a 4th book in Liszt's _Années de pèlerinage_?


----------



## Stavrogin

Skilmarilion said:


> Negative.
> 
> Would you trade Beethoven's _Hammerklavier_ for a 4th book in Liszt's _Années de pèlerinage_?


Ugh, tough one, but I think I will keep Hammerklavier.

Would you trade one of Bach's Brandenburg concertos for a newly found Fifth Season ("Green") by Vivaldi?


----------



## composira

Never.

Would you trade Schubert's Die Winterreise for a complete Unfinished Symphony?


----------



## Chronochromie

composira said:


> Never.
> 
> Would you trade Schubert's Die Winterreise for a complete Unfinished Symphony?


Nope, I love Winterreise (if it isn't obvious).
Would you trade Debussy's La Mer for a symphony by Ravel?


----------



## Guest

hpowders said:


> Okay. I will stay out of the Liszt and Schubert trading.


Preferably so.



> Would you trade Debussy's La Mer for a symphony by Ravel?


Nah. I feel Ravel's orchestral side was at its best with ballet or concerti or vocal music or w/e anyway.

Would you trade any two Mahler symphonies for there to exist good organ transcriptions of all the remaining symphonies?


----------



## hpowders

Skilmarilion said:


> Negative.
> 
> Would you trade Beethoven's _Hammerklavier_ for a 4th book in Liszt's _Années de pèlerinage_?


No. Beethoven's Hammerklavier is the summit.

Would you trade the Schumann Piano Concerto for a recently discovered second piano concerto by Schoenberg.


----------



## Skilmarilion

arcaneholocaust said:


> Would you trade any two Mahler symphonies for there to exist good organ transcriptions of all the remaining symphonies?


I wouldn't trade anything for good organ transcriptions of anything. 

Would you trade all Shostakovich string quartets for 5 more symphonies by Brahms?


----------



## hpowders

Yes and I would throw in the 2 piano concertos for overnight delivery.

Would you trade the Dvorak cello concerto for a Brahms cello concerto?


----------



## SeptimalTritone

hpowders said:


> Would you trade the Schumann Piano Concerto for a recently discovered second piano concerto by Schoenberg.


:wave:

...............


----------



## hpowders

SeptimalTritone said:


> :wave:
> 
> ...............


I believe I left my monocle at the house of ill-reputute last night. Would that be a yes or a no?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

hpowders said:


> Yes and I would throw in the 2 piano concertos for overnight delivery.
> 
> Would you trade the Dvorak cello concerto for a Brahms cello concerto?


Yes. I love the idea of one of those.
Would you trade Penderecki for 5 more symphonies each by Beethoven, Mahler and Mozart?


----------



## SeptimalTritone

hpowders said:


> I believe I left my monocle at the house of ill-reputute last night. Would that be a yes or a no?


Yes! I will! ...


----------



## scratchgolf

MoonlightSonata said:


> Yes. I love the idea of one of those.
> Would you trade Penderecki for 5 more symphonies each by Beethoven, Mahler and Mozart?


Swap Brahms for Mozart and you've got yourself a deal.

Would you trade Dvorak's 6th and 7th Symphonies for 2 more Dvorak Piano Quintets and 5 more String Quartets?


----------



## SeptimalTritone

scratchgolf said:


> Swap Brahms for Mozart and you've got yourself a deal.
> 
> Would you trade Dvorak's 6th and 7th Symphonies for 2 more Dvorak Piano Quintets and 5 more String Quartets?


Easily. Chamber works are always better!

Would you trade your two favorite Brahms chamber works for the unwritten C major cello quintet by Beethoven? (Yeah, I know this has been a recurring motif. I would actually trade a quartet from Haydn, Mozart, Schubert, Schumann, Brahms, Dvorak, Bartok, and Shostakovich for this quintet.)


----------



## hpowders

MoonlightSonata said:


> Yes. I love the idea of one of those.
> Would you trade Penderecki for 5 more symphonies each by Beethoven, Mahler and Mozart?


Yes! Of course! Who would say no? A loaded question! Ha! Ha!

Would you trade Schubert's B Flat Piano Sonata for a big, grand 40 minute B Flat Piano Sonata by Brahms?


----------



## hpowders

SeptimalTritone said:


> Yes! I will! ...


A sweet young lady just brought over the monocle. I sprayed it with Lysol.

I thought you might favor the Schoenberg. Me too!!


----------



## hpowders

No, ST! Beethoven had some chamber works I don't care for. I wouldn't take a chance on him. I would stay with the Brahms.

Would you trade all of Dvorak for 11 more mature keyboard concertos by Mozart? *You name the* *keys!!!*! A Mozart special running through the entire month of December! Priority mail delivery on top of all that!!


----------



## SeptimalTritone

hpowders said:


> Yes! Of course! Who would say no? A loaded question! Ha! Ha!
> 
> Would you trade Schubert's B Flat Piano Sonata for a big, grand 40 minute B Flat Piano Sonata by Brahms?


I love the Schubert! So, no.


----------



## Starmute

hpowders said:


> No, ST! Beethoven had some chamber works I don't care for. I wouldn't take a chance on him. I would stay with the Brahms.
> 
> Would you trade all of Dvorak for 11 more mature keyboard concertos by Mozart? *You name the* *keys!!!*! A Mozart special running through the entire month of December! Priority mail delivery on top of all that!!


Your Black Friday special is not a good deal. Nope.
Would you kill Schoenberg 20 years early and give those 20 years to Mahler?


----------



## Mahlerian

Starmute said:


> Your Black Friday special is not a good deal. Nope.
> Would you kill Schoenberg 20 years early and give those 20 years to Mahler?


No, we'd lose Moses und Aron (barely)! I also don't like the idea of killing someone off.

Would you trade Ives' Concord Sonata for a new Ives sonata named after some other New England location?


----------



## hpowders

Mahlerian said:


> No, we'd lose Moses und Aron (barely)! I also don't like the idea of killing someone off.
> 
> Would you trade Ives' Concord Sonata for a new Ives sonata named after some other New England location?


No way. I put the Concord right up there with the Hammerklavier at the summit of piano sonatas.

Would you trade Schumann's Rhenish Symphony for a new Schumann symphony called the Wurmish Symphony?


----------



## ptr

hpowders said:


> NWould you trade Schumann's Rhenish Symphony for a new Schumann symphony called the Wurmish Symphony?


Nope, had You said, a Skirmish Symphony (with guns and cannons firing, battalions charging, etc. ), I might consider the proposition!

Would You trade Robert Schumann's Papillon's for a Butterfly Concerto by Tan Dun?

/ptr


----------



## trazom

ptr said:


> Nope, had You said, a Skirmish Symphony (with guns and cannons firing, battalions charging, etc. ), I might consider the proposition!
> 
> Would You trade Robert Schumann's Papillon's for a Butterfly Concerto by Tan Dun?
> 
> /ptr


No.

Hmm.

Would you trade all of Schubert's symphonies for a newly discovered Vivaldi violin concerto?


----------



## ptr

trazom said:


> Would you trade all of Schubert's symphonies for a Vivaldi violin concerto?


Never, this is a "I would rather poke You in the eye with a dead herring kind of trade"!

Would You trade Vivaldi's Four Seasons for a musical trip to any remote locations Your choice as expressed by Richard Strauss?

/ptr


----------



## scratchgolf

ptr said:


> Never, this is a "I would rather poke You in the eye with a dead herring kind of trade"!
> 
> Would You trade Vivaldi's Four Seasons for a musical trip to any remote locations Your choice as expressed by Richard Strauss?
> 
> /ptr


Nein. Je t'aime le quattro stagioni

Would you trade Beethoven's violin sonatas to be a virtuoso violinist *or* Schubert's piano sonatas to be a virtuoso pianist?


----------



## dgee

scratchgolf said:


> Nein. Je t'aime le quattro stagioni
> 
> Would you trade Beethoven's violin sonatas to be a virtuoso violinist *or* Schubert's piano sonatas to be a virtuoso pianist?


Yeah of course. Imagine the advocacy I could do for all sorts of thing I like. If only to command the world's orchetral progrmmaers to traffic in obsure late romanticism and modernism by strength of your virtuosity! I love that some younger players are beginning to exercise a measure of this singular tyranny!

Would you trade the post-modern Berio Sinfonia for a deadly serious euro-avant garde work for chorus and orchestra of the same devastating effect on world music?


----------



## Skilmarilion

dgee said:


> Yeah of course. Imagine the advocacy I could do for all sorts of thing I like. If only to command the world's orchetral progrmmaers to traffic in obsure late romanticism and modernism by strength of your virtuosity! I love that some younger players are beginning to exercise a measure of this singular tyranny!
> 
> Would you trade the post-modern Berio Sinfonia for a deadly serious euro-avant garde work for chorus and orchestra of the same devastating effect on world music?


No.

Would you trade Gorecki's 3rd for a choral 10th symphony by Bruckner?


----------



## ptr

Skilmarilion said:


> Would you trade Gorecki's 3rd for a choral 10th symphony by Bruckner?


Without hesitation! I would trade all of Gorecki for a bucket of red artificially sweetened jello!

Would You trade a handful of Anton Bruckner's Vocal Works for an Organ Symphony in B minor by him?

/ptr


----------



## joen_cph

_ptr_, this is a serious matter. Are you thinking of Bruckner´s works for choir only, or those including orchestra too?


----------



## hpowders

Yes, ptr. I would trade for a Bruckner Organ Symphony.

Would you trade the Nielsen Fifth Symphony for a newly discovered Sibelius symphony written after the Seventh?


----------



## hpowders

ptr said:


> Nope, had You said, a Skirmish Symphony (with guns and cannons firing, battalions charging, etc. ), I might consider the proposition!
> 
> Would You trade Robert Schumann's Papillon's for a Butterfly Concerto by Tan Dun?
> 
> /ptr


I would. I'm not into Schumann and the Dun sounds like it would stimulate my interest.

Would you trade the Nielsen Violin Concerto for a newly discovered second violin concerto by Sibelius?


----------



## Skilmarilion

hpowders said:


> Would you trade the Nielsen Violin Concerto for a newly discovered second violin concerto by Sibelius?


Yes sir.

Would you trade Mozart's 21st piano concerto for a 4th piano concerto by Liszt?


----------



## hpowders

Skilmarilion said:


> Yes sir.
> 
> Would you trade Mozart's 21st piano concerto for a 4th piano concerto by Liszt?


Ha! Ha! Of course not. Even if it was another Beethoven or Brahms Piano Concerto. Mozart's the keyboard man!!

Would you trade Elgar's Violin Concerto for another violin concerto by William Walton?


----------



## composira

Negative. I love that concerto.

Would you trade Vivaldi's Four Seasons for another mass by Bach?


----------



## ptr

joen_cph said:


> _ptr_, this is a serious matter. Are you thinking of Bruckner´s works for choir only, or those including orchestra too?


It is served at Your pleasure! 

/ptr


----------



## scratchgolf

composira said:


> Negative. I love that concerto.
> 
> Would you trade Vivaldi's Four Seasons for another mass by Bach?


No. Somebody has to defend poor Vivaldi.

Would you trade one of Bach's Passions for another Beethoven Mass, post-Missa Solemnis?


----------



## ptr

composira said:


> Would you trade Vivaldi's Four Seasons for another mass by Bach?


All the time, Bach is like the singing Blue Whale of the musical world where Vivaldi is a Cricket! 

Would You trade Carl Nielsen's "Tågen letter" (The Fog is Lifting) from Moderen for a late yet undiscovered Piano Concerto by him?

/ptr


----------



## hpowders

trazom said:


> No.
> 
> Hmm.
> 
> Would you trade all of Schubert's symphonies for a newly discovered Vivaldi violin concerto?


Even I, someone who dislikes Schubert, would have to say NEIN to that one!

Would you trade Schubert's String Quintet for 50 more prime D. Scarlatti keyboard sonatas?


----------



## Chronochromie

hpowders said:


> Even I, someone who dislikes Schubert, would have to say NEIN to that one!
> 
> Would you trade Schubert's String Quintet for 50 more prime D. Scarlatti keyboard sonatas?


Great, I was beginning to doubt your sanity.
I would never trade Schubert's String Quintet. 
Would you trade Mendelssohn's Octet for a completed 10th Symphony by Mahler?


----------



## hpowders

Der Leiermann said:


> Great, I was beginning to doubt your sanity.
> I would never trade Schubert's String Quintet.
> Would you trade Mendelssohn's Octet for a completed 10th Symphony by Mahler?


Yes.

Would you trade the Mozart Requiem for a Schubert Requiem?


----------



## Chronochromie

hpowders said:


> Yes.
> 
> Would you trade the Mozart Requiem for a Schubert Requiem?


That's tempting. Supposing Schubert's Requiem was finished, unlike Mozart's, I'd say yes.
Would you trade Berlioz's Symphonie Fantastique for a symphony by Ravel?


----------



## Rhombic

This is the only one that I have seen where I do not really care. I'd trade both of them for another Glière symphony.

Would you trade Schubert's first five symphonies for a bassoon concerto composed by Mahler?


----------



## Chronochromie

Rhombic said:


> This is the only one that I have seen where I do not really care. I'd trade both of them for another Glière symphony.
> 
> Would you trade Schubert's first five symphonies for a bassoon concerto composed by Mahler?


Of course...not.
Would you trade Beethoven's Hammerklavier Sonata for 5 more late piano sonatas by Schubert?


----------



## trazom

ptr said:


> Never, this is a "I would rather poke You in the eye with a dead herring kind of trade"!


It wasn't meant to be taken seriously. I just wanted to see what hpowders would say.:lol:



hpowders said:


> Would you trade the Mozart Requiem for a Schubert Requiem?


I wouldn't, Schubert didn't have contrapuntal skill to write something as intense as the double fugue in the Kyrie, or the 'Domine Jesu' fugues in the Mozart requiem. Maybe after several years or more of the counterpoint lessons he was planning to take before he died.


----------



## hpowders

trazom said:


> It wasn't meant to be taken seriously. I just wanted to see what hpowders would say.:lol:
> 
> I wouldn't, Schubert didn't have contrapuntal skill to write something as intense as the double fugue in the Kyrie, or the 'Domine Jesu' fugues in the Mozart requiem. Maybe after several years or more of the counterpoint lessons he was planning to take before he died.


I'm aware that you've been setting me up with Liszt trades. I don't get baited easily.

I wouldn't trade the Mozart Requiem either, as a matter of fact, for anything by Schubert.


----------



## JACE

I wouldn't trade anything for anything. Might create a rift in the time-space continuum.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

JACE said:


> I wouldn't trade anything for anything. Might create a rift in the time-space continuum.


Haha, Indeed! I like the way you think (I'm a cosmology/astrophysics enthusiast)

Let's get Stephen Hawking on this right now!


----------



## hpowders

JACE said:


> I wouldn't trade anything for anything. Might create a rift in the time-space continuum.


Well, that may be how they do it in Georgia. But a bit further south, we trade.


----------



## aleazk

JACE said:


> I wouldn't trade anything for anything. Might create a rift in the time-space continuum.


Yes, but the rift will swallow you in the process, so I would think twice!


----------



## MoonlightSonata

If I trade a person, wouldn't that irrevocable change history and result in massive changes? As in, maybe if I traded Beethoven (I would never, by the way!), someone who would have been inspired to become a composer instead became a politician and turned Germany into a dictatorship and caused WWI a century early? Maybe that's a bit drastic, but you get the idea.


----------



## Lisztian

Would you trade Vincent Persichetti's entire output for another Piano Sonata by Liszt?


----------



## Lisztian

Lisztian said:


> Would you trade Vincent Persichetti's entire output for another Piano Sonata by Liszt?


Aren't these questions supposed to be difficult? Of course!


----------



## hpowders

Rhombic said:


> This is the only one that I have seen where I do not really care. I'd trade both of them for another Glière symphony.
> 
> Would you trade Schubert's first five symphonies for a bassoon concerto composed by Mahler?


Only if he composed a mandolin concerto too.


----------



## hpowders

DeepR said:


> *Yes hpowders, we get it,* you don't like Liszt.


Since you seem to be a "we", so "we" don't have anymore Liszt trades for me?


----------



## scratchgolf

Der Leiermann said:


> Of course...not.
> Would you trade Beethoven's Hammerklavier Sonata for 5 more late piano sonatas by Schubert?


Back on topic. I wouldn't make this trade but I'd consider it long and hard.

Would you trade Chopin's Mazurkas for 2 more Piano Concertos and 5 more Piano Sonatas from Scriabin?


----------



## hpowders

composira said:


> Negative. I love that concerto.
> 
> Would you trade Vivaldi's Four Seasons for another mass by Bach?


We have enough religious choral works by Bach. I won't trade the Four Seasons.

Would you trade the Sibelius Fifth Symphony for a recently discovered Seventh Symphony by Nielsen?


----------



## scratchgolf

scratchgolf said:


> Back on topic. I wouldn't make this trade but I'd consider it long and hard.
> 
> Would you trade Chopin's Mazurkas for 2 more Piano Concertos and 5 more Piano Sonatas from Scriabin?


Back on topic. I wouldn't make this trade but I'd consider it long and hard.

Would you trade Chopin's Mazurkas for 2 more Piano Concertos and 5 more Piano Sonatas from Scriabin?


----------



## trazom

hpowders said:


> Would you trade the Sibelius Fifth Symphony for a recently discovered Seventh Symphony by Nielsen?


No.



scratchgolf said:


> Would you trade Chopin's Mazurkas for 2 more Piano Concertos and 5 more Piano Sonatas from Scriabin?


Hell no!

The next poster can make up a trade for me.


----------



## mmsbls

scratchgolf said:


> Back on topic. I wouldn't make this trade but I'd consider it long and hard.
> 
> Would you trade Chopin's Mazurkas for 2 more Piano Concertos and 5 more Piano Sonatas from Scriabin?


I think I would take this trade although if it were 1 concerto and 1 sonata clearly not.

Would you trade Webern's Concerto for Nine Instruments for another concerto by Berg?


----------



## aleazk

mmsbls said:


> I think I would take this trade although if it were 1 concerto and 1 sonata clearly not.
> 
> Would you trade Webern's Concerto for Nine Instruments for another concerto by Berg?


No. I would trade Berg's for another one by Webern!

Would you trade Schoenberg's Piano Concerto for another one by Rachmaninoff?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Yes, why not.
Would you trade any Rachmaninoff PC for another one by Schoenberg?


----------



## aleazk

YES.

Would you trade any Rachmaninoff PC for another one by Prokofiev?


----------



## violadude

aleazk said:


> YES.
> 
> Would you trade any Rachmaninoff PC for another one by Prokofiev?


Yes, probably any of them.

Would you trade Berio's Sinfonia for 3 new late electro-acoustic pieces by Nono


----------



## hpowders

MoonlightSonata said:


> Yes, why not.
> Would you trade any Rachmaninoff PC for another one by Schoenberg?


Yes! I would! Would you trade Rachmaninov's First Piano Concerto for a newly discovered piano concerto by Charles Ives?


----------



## hpowders

Der Leiermann said:


> That's tempting. Supposing Schubert's Requiem was finished, unlike Mozart's, I'd say yes.
> Would you trade Berlioz's Symphonie Fantastique for a symphony by Ravel?


Uhhhh....no!

Would you trade Schubert's String Quartet in G Major for a newly discovered ballet by Ravel, Sodom et Gomorrah?


----------



## trazom

hpowders said:


> Uhhhh....no!
> 
> Would you trade Schubert's String Quartet in G Major for a newly discovered ballet by Ravel, Sodom et Gomorrah?


That's my favorite of his quartets(the scope and the sound is as big as the ocean), so no, not even for Ravel.

How about:

Would you trade Mendelssohn's two double piano concertos for a minor-key piano concerto by Mozart?


----------



## DiesIraeCX

trazom said:


> Would you trade Mendelssohn's two double piano concertos for a minor-key piano concerto by Mozart?


Yes.



MoonlightSonata said:


> Yes, why not.
> Would you trade any Rachmaninoff PC for another one by Schoenberg?


Yes.

Would you trade Tchaikovsky's 1st Piano Concerto for Symphony No. 7?


----------



## hpowders

I'm looking to make a deal this weekend.

Would anybody be willing to trade Persichetti's Piano Sonata Number 10 for this eleventh symphony authenticated as by Franz Schubert? I put it in the freezer so it wouldn't deteriorate.


----------



## scratchgolf

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Yes.
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Would you trade Tchaikovsky's 1st Piano Concerto for Symphony No. 7?


I'd make that trade.

Would you trade Schubert's Piano Quintet for 2 new late Schubert SQs and 2 new Mendelssohn Piano Trios?


----------



## hpowders

Starmute said:


> Your Black Friday special is not a good deal. Nope.
> Would you kill Schoenberg 20 years early and give those 20 years to Mahler?


Yes, if I could get away with it. Would love to have some more songs, symphonies and kvetching from the neurotic Mahler.
Perhaps he would have been given an opportunity to record his symphonies within those additional 20 years.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

scratchgolf said:


> I'd make that trade.
> 
> Would you trade Schubert's Piano Quintet for 2 new late Schubert SQs and 2 new Mendelssohn Piano Trios?


Absolutely! I love the _Trout_, but Schubert and String Ensembles are a match made in heaven. 

Would you trade Schubert SQ #12 for a late period Schubert Piano Concerto?


----------



## hpowders

MoonlightSonata said:


> I could never. It might be the Emperor.
> *Would you trade Mozart for* double Bach and Beethoven, then?


What is this, human trafficking?


----------



## scratchgolf

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Absolutely! I love the _Trout_, but Schubert and String Ensembles are a match made in heaven.
> 
> Would you trade Schubert SQ #12 for a late period Schubert Piano Concerto?


I've always wondered how a Schubert concerto would sound, whether Piano or Violin. I'd love to hear both but wouldn't trade away another cherished work for either. But.........

Would you trade away Mahler's 8th, easily his weakest symphony (in my humblest of humble opinions) for one Schubert concerto of each?


----------



## hpowders

I would trade 6500 posts for a completed 10th symphony by Mahler himself.

WTF did I just say? Of course I wouldn't!! Must be the Jamesons!


----------



## DiesIraeCX

scratchgolf said:


> I've always wondered how a Schubert concerto would sound, whether Piano or Violin. I'd love to hear both but wouldn't trade away another cherished work for either. But.........
> 
> Would you trade away Mahler's 8th, easily his weakest symphony (in my humblest of humble opinions) for one Schubert concerto of each?


Wow, this might be the hardest question yet. Can I plead the 5th? :lol: M8 isn't my favorite, but I would _only_ do the trade if the Schubert Piano and Violin Concertos were written in 1828. Oh man, Mahlerian's gonna kill me. Haha.


----------



## scratchgolf

hpowders said:


> I would trade 6500 posts for a completed 10th symphony by Mahler himself.
> 
> WTF did I just say? Of course I wouldn't!! Must be the Jamesons!


I'd trade 6500 of your posts for a completed Mahler's 10th also. Easy trade. With or without pluralized Jameson.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

I'd trade 1,000 of my posts for Beethoven's 10th. I'd have to start all over again from negative 99. Lol


----------



## hpowders

MoonlightSonata said:


> Would you trade the Rite of Spring for a new Stravinsky ballet?


Never!

Would you trade Beethoven's Moonlight Sonata for a newly discovered Schubert piano sonata authenticated as written after "his" B Flat Sonata?


----------



## trazom

scratchgolf said:


> I'd trade 6500 of your posts for a completed Mahler's 10th also. Easy trade. With or without pluralized Jameson.


you guys really need to get over this 1+ year long feud you've been having. It's been going on too long and it's a waste of time and energy getting pissed off at someone whose remarks were at first, and probably misinterpreted, made off the cuff and intended to be humorous.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

hpowders said:


> Never!
> 
> Would you trade Beethoven's Moonlight Sonata for a newly discovered Schubert piano sonata authenticated as written after "his" B Flat Sonata?


No. Sorry hpowders, the Moonlight is here to stay.
Would you trade 10 Mozart piano sonatas for another 3 piano concerti?


----------



## Ingélou

No. Would you trade a violin sonata of Bach's for two new ones by Biber?

_eek: Is this how you play, she asked nervously. It's the first time I've posted on this thread!)_


----------



## GioCar

Ingélou said:


> No. Would you trade a violin sonata of Bach's for two new ones by Biber?


No Ingélou, sorry, but I can't give up any Bach's work.

Would you trade all 555 Scarlatti's sonatas for a Bach's Opera?


----------



## Ingélou

No. I love both, but opera and Bach just don't seem a good fit. 
Would you trade all waltzes by Strauss for a short new piece of late-Beethoven?


----------



## GioCar

Yes, although it would be a great loss for Vienna and the New Year's concert 

Would you trade Beethoven Op.111 for a new tragédie en musique by Lully?


----------



## Ingélou

Ooh, wicked one! I'll let someone else answer, because I am so so torn!


----------



## Skilmarilion

Ingélou said:


> Would you trade all waltzes by Strauss for a short new piece of late-Beethoven?


I would trade all those waltzes for a pencil. Perhaps even a blunt pencil.


----------



## Skilmarilion

GioCar said:


> Would you trade Beethoven Op.111 for a new tragédie en musique by Lully?


Nope.

Would you trade Scriabin's _Poem of Ecstasy_ for a 33rd piano sonata by Beethoven?


----------



## scratchgolf

Skilmarilion said:


> Nope.
> 
> Would you trade Scriabin's _Poem of Ecstasy_ for a 33rd piano sonata by Beethoven?


No sir. I'm content with Beethoven's sonatas.

Would you trade Berlioz's Symphonie Fantastique for 3 more Scriabin symphonies?


----------



## MagneticGhost

scratchgolf said:


> No sir. I'm content with Beethoven's sonatas.
> 
> Would you trade Berlioz's Symphonie Fantastique for 3 more Scriabin symphonies?


There's only one Berlioz Symphonie but several from Scriabin so that'll be a no.

Would you trade Schubert's Impromptu's for 2 more late symphonies?


----------



## scratchgolf

MagneticGhost said:


> There's only one Berlioz Symphonie but several from Scriabin so that'll be a no.
> 
> Would you trade Schubert's Impromptu's for 2 more late symphonies?


Dear Lord have mercy. That's just not fair! I'll pass (on answering, that is).


----------



## hpowders

Skilmarilion said:


> Nope.
> 
> Would you trade Scriabin's _Poem of Ecstasy_ for a 33rd piano sonata by Beethoven?


Yes. Scriabin puts me to sleep.

Would you trade Rachmaninov's First Piano Concerto for a fourth piano concerto by Medtner?


----------



## hpowders

MagneticGhost said:


> There's only one Berlioz Symphonie but several from Scriabin so that'll be a no.
> 
> Would you trade Schubert's Impromptu's for 2 more late symphonies?


You didn't indicate the composer of the symphonies. If the composer is anyone but Schubert, Liszt or Bruckner, you have a deal!!


----------



## MagneticGhost

hpowders said:


> You didn't indicate the composer of the symphonies. If the composer is anyone but Schubert, Liszt or Bruckner, you have a deal!!


Lol... I'm afraid it's Schubert for Schubert in this case.


----------



## hpowders

MagneticGhost said:


> Lol... I'm afraid it's Schubert for Schubert in this case.


In that case, I will remove my bid before I am stuck with unwanted Schubert.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

I will decline, because I like Schubert piano music.
Would you trade Mendelssohn's Songs Without Words for another Beethoven Symphony?


----------



## hpowders

MoonlightSonata said:


> I will decline, because I like Schubert piano music.
> Would you trade Mendelssohn's Songs Without Words for another Beethoven Symphony?


Sure!

Would you trade Beethoven's Moonlight Sonata for a newly discovered piano sonata by Liszt?


----------



## DeepR

Skilmarilion said:


> Nope.
> 
> Would you trade Scriabin's _Poem of Ecstasy_ for a 33rd piano sonata by Beethoven?


I would hand in half of the sonatas to keep the Scriabin.


----------



## DeepR

hpowders said:


> Yes. Scriabin puts me to sleep.


First time I heard that. Well, to each his own, similar to my case with Brahms.


----------



## hpowders

Ingélou said:


> No. I love both, but opera and Bach just don't seem a good fit.
> Would you trade all waltzes by Strauss for a short new piece of late-Beethoven?


Never. The Strauss Waltzes are an absolute treasure!

Would you trade Elgar's Violin Concerto for a newly discovered violin concerto by William Walton?


----------



## trazom

hpowders said:


> In that case, I will remove my bid before I am stuck with unwanted Schubert.


Which pieces of his have you heard? You might have an easier time enjoying his earlier symphonies, or his overtures since they're closer to the classical style.

------------

Would you trade Elgar's Violin Concerto for a newly discovered violin concerto by William Walton?


----------



## hpowders

trazom said:


> *Which pieces of his have you heard? *You might have an easier time enjoying his earlier symphonies, or his overtures since they're closer to the classical style.
> 
> ------------
> 
> Would you trade Elgar's Violin Concerto for a newly discovered violin concerto by William Walton?


I've been listening to classical music for over 50 years. I know Schubert very, very well.
His music simply doesn't register with me.
Believe me, I've heard all his symphonies-I have multiple sets of his chamber music, symphonies and piano sonatas.
Anyone who loves Schubert, I'm fine with that!

How come if I say I dislike Schubert, Liszt and Bruckner there is an uproar?

Those who are "uproared", do you also get all in a tizzy when someone says he dislikes Boulez, Cage and Ligeti or perhaps, are you among those haters?

We like what we like.


----------



## Ingélou

Where are we? There seem to be half a dozen offers going at once? 

Trying to make sense of it - answering what seem to be the last two unanswered questions.
*Would you trade Beethoven's Moonlight Sonata for a newly discovered piano sonata by Liszt?
No. Moonlight Sonata is a classic. You might not like the architecture of the Albert Hall, but it's a landmark.
*
*Would you trade Elgar's Violin Concerto for a newly discovered violin concerto by William Walton?
No. I prefer Elgar to Walton.*

Is it my go now? If so - 
*Would you trade Benjamin Britten's Simple Symphony for another ballet by Tchaikovsky?*


----------



## Taggart

Ingélou said:


> Is it my go now? If so -
> *Would you trade Benjamin Britten's Simple Symphony for another ballet by Tchaikovsky?*


Like a shot.

What about Beethoven's 9th for a set of violin sonatas by Biber?


----------



## hpowders

Ingélou said:


> Where are we? There seem to be half a dozen offers going at once?
> 
> Trying to make sense of it - answering what seem to be the last two unanswered questions.
> *Would you trade Beethoven's Moonlight Sonata for a newly discovered piano sonata by Liszt?
> No. Moonlight Sonata is a classic. You might not like the architecture of the Albert Hall, but it's a landmark.
> *
> *Would you trade Elgar's Violin Concerto for a newly discovered violin concerto by William Walton?
> No. I prefer Elgar to Walton.*
> 
> Is it my go now? If so -
> *Would you trade Benjamin Britten's Simple Symphony for another ballet by Tchaikovsky?*


Yes! Would you trade Britten's War Requiem for a requiem by Elgar?


----------



## Ingélou

It's futile, I know, but I keep trying to restore the queuing system - hey, I'm British! 

I *would* trade Britten's War Requiem for a requiem by Elgar.

I *wouldn't dare to* trade Beethoven's Ninth for more sonatas by Biber, much as I'm tempted.

Now, let's start again:
*Would you trade the entire oeuvre of Arthur Sullivan for a newly discovered medieval music manuscript?*


----------



## hpowders

Of course not. Give up Mikado and Pinafore? Nevah!!

Would you give up Elgar's Cello Concerto for a recently discovered cello concerto by Brahms?


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Taggart said:


> Like a shot.
> 
> What about Beethoven's 9th for a set of violin sonatas by Biber?


Taggart, my feelings are hurt by this offer! :lol: Needless to say, I'd decline the offer!

Let's keep it with the same composer because it makes it more interesting that way, in my opinion.

Would you trade ALL of Beethoven's Early Period works for another LvB string quartet, piano sonata, piano concerto, violin concerto, and symphony (all written in his late period)?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Taggart, my feelings are hurt by this offer! :lol: Needless to say, I'd decline the offer!
> 
> Let's keep it with the same composer because it makes it more interesting that way, in my opinion.
> 
> Would you trade ALL of Beethoven's Early Period works for another LvB string quartet, piano sonata, piano concerto, violin concerto, and symphony (all written in his late period)?


Depending on how long you consider the early period, yes, but only if you throw in a viola sonata.
Would you trade Liszt for 5 more symphonies by Beethoven, Schubert, Mahler and Mozart?


----------



## scratchgolf

MoonlightSonata said:


> Depending on how long you consider the early period, yes, but only if you throw in a viola sonata.
> Would you trade Liszt for 5 more symphonies by Beethoven, Schubert, Mahler and Mozart?


I'd definitely make that trade. If only to spare future generations from ever having to watch this putrid display of an arrogant talent waster, destroying a beautiful piece of music. 




That may be the worst performance by a professional musician that I've ever seen. Simply awful. End rant.

Would you trade Bruckner's final three symphonies for 4 more from Sibelius?


----------



## DiesIraeCX

scratchgolf said:


> Would you trade Bruckner's final three symphonies for 4 more from Sibelius?


Most definitely not, Bruckner 9 is essential for me. You can't go wrong with 7 and 8, either. Those three make up his greatest stretch of symphonies in my humble opinion.

Would you trade Brahms' Hungarian Dances and Overtures for another Brahms String Sextet?


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Would you trade Brahms' Hungarian Dances and Overtures for another Brahms String Sextet?


Yay!
Would you trade Lang Lang soul to bring Beethoven back to life at least for one day?


----------



## hpowders

OldFashionedGirl said:


> Yay!
> Would you trade Lang Lang soul to bring Beethoven back to life at least for one day?


No, because we have a terrific Lang Lang thread that lasted for months. Don't want to see it disappear.

Would you trade the Mozart Clarinet Concerto for a new clarinet concerto by Copland?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

hpowders said:


> No, because we have a terrific Lang Lang thread that lasted for months. Don't want to see it disappear.
> 
> Would you trade the Mozart Clarinet Concerto for a new clarinet concerto by Copland?


No! Not in a septillion years!
Would you trade Mozart's Clarinet Concerto for one from Beethoven?


----------



## hpowders

MoonlightSonata said:


> No! Not in a septillion years!
> Would you trade Mozart's Clarinet Concerto for one from Beethoven?


Of course not! You think me daft?

Would you trade any 5 Beethoven Piano Sonatas for 5 more from Schubert?


----------



## elgar's ghost

hpowders said:


> Of course not! You think me daft?
> 
> Would you trade any 5 Beethoven Piano Sonatas for 5 more from Schubert?


I think so, providing Schubert completed them. 

Would anyone jettison Bruckner's symphonies 00, 1, 0 and 2 for a 90-minute late-period requiem by him?


----------



## MagneticGhost

elgars ghost said:


> I think so, providing Schubert completed them.
> 
> Would anyone jettison Bruckner's symphonies 00, 1, 0 and 2 for a 90-minute late-period requiem by him?


Yes - definitely.
Would you jettison the Current Listening Thread for automatic promotion to super moderator.


----------



## scratchgolf

MagneticGhost said:


> Yes - definitely.
> Would you jettison the Current Listening Thread for automatic promotion to super moderator.


I'd be a dangerous moderator, so yes.

Would you rather do away with the "like" button, stifling the "like cheerleaders" or add a "dislike" button?


----------



## MagneticGhost

scratchgolf said:


> I'd be a dangerous moderator, so yes.
> 
> Would you rather do away with the "like" button, stifling the "like cheerleaders" or add a "dislike" button?


I think a dislike button would be very interesting but I do think it could lead to people getting upset and leaving. I'll take it on trial 

Would you swap Mendelssohn's Elijah and Paulus for a Brahms Oratorio?


----------



## Skilmarilion

MagneticGhost said:


> Yes - definitely.
> Would you jettison the Current Listening Thread for automatic promotion to super moderator.


Yes. (I hope that you don't judge me!)

Would you trade Shostakovich's 5th for a Brahms 5th?


----------



## hpowders

No. I like the Shostakovich 5th.

Would you trade Elgar's First Symphony for a newly discovered symphony by Benjamin Britten?


----------



## ptr

hpowders said:


> Would you trade Elgar's First Symphony for a newly discovered symphony by Benjamin Britten?


With hesitation, yes!

Would You trade Michael Jacksons Thriller album for a monumental d-minor symphony by Andrew Lloyd Webber?

/ptr


----------



## scratchgolf

ptr said:


> With hesitation, yes!
> 
> Would You trade Michael Jacksons Thriller album for a monumental d-minor symphony by Andrew Lloyd Webber?
> 
> /ptr


I'd trade Thriller for a year long membership to the Dental Floss of the Month Club. Webber putting the "phony" in symphony is of no interest to me.

Would you trade Mendelssohn's String Symphonies for 2 new Mendelssohn Piano Concertos and 2 new Violin Concertos?


----------



## hpowders

ptr said:


> With hesitation, yes!
> 
> Would You trade Michael Jacksons Thriller album for a monumental d-minor symphony by Andrew Lloyd Webber?
> 
> /ptr


Of course I would!!

Would you, ptr, trade Sibelius' Fifth Symphony for a newly discovered Seventh Symphony by Nielsen?


----------



## Oboeverity

MagneticGhost said:


> I think a dislike button would be very interesting but I do think it could lead to people getting upset and leaving. I'll take it on trial
> 
> Would you swap Mendelssohn's Elijah and Paulus for a Brahms Oratorio?


No... St Paul is much underrated.

Would you swap RVW's Sea Symphony for an undiscovered Elgar Oratorio?


----------



## hpowders

I would. Love Dream of Gerontius. I would take a chance on another great Elgar Oratorio.

Would you trade Handel's Messiah for a Mahler Requiem?


----------



## ptr

hpowders said:


> Would you, ptr, trade Sibelius' Fifth Symphony for a newly discovered Seventh Symphony by Nielsen?


You're killin' me, like choosing between amputating Your left or right leg (no medical reason) just because You have the choice! But I would (against my better judgement!)

Would You trade Arthur Sullivan's E-major Symphony for a Gilbert and Sullivan operetta on a (silly) theme of Your choice?

/ptr


----------



## hpowders

ptr said:


> You're killin' me, like choosing between amputating Your left or right leg (no medical reason) just because You have the choice! But I would (against my better judgement!)
> 
> Would You trade Arthur Sullivan's E-major Symphony for a Gilbert and Sullivan operetta on a (silly) theme of Your choice?
> 
> /ptr


Ha! Ha! Imagine if we really had to do these trades!!!

Yes I would. Have yet to hear a G & S Operetta that wasn't pure genius!

Would you trade the Pettersson Seventh Symphony for a second violin concerto by Nielsen?


----------



## ptr

hpowders said:


> Would you trade the Pettersson Seventh Symphony for a second violin concerto by Nielsen?


You really want me to amputate both legs don't You! This I would Not"

Would You trade Gustav Holst's Symphony in F-major (Cotswolds) for a Mixolydian Requiem by Edward Elgar?

/ptr


----------



## hpowders

ptr said:


> You really want me to amputate both legs don't You! This I would Not"
> 
> Would You trade Gustav Holst's Symphony in F-major (Cotswolds) for a Mixolydian Requiem by Edward Elgar?
> 
> /ptr


I would. Elgar was good at choral composition. Dream of Gerontius is quite good.

Would you trade Pohjola's First Symphony for a non-movie serious violin concerto by Corigliano?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

hpowders said:


> I would. Elgar was good at choral composition. Dream of Gerontius is quite good.
> 
> Would you trade Pohjola's First Symphony for a non-movie serious violin concerto by Corigliano?


Yes, happily.
Would you trade John Williams for another Beethoven symphony?


----------



## ptr

MoonlightSonata said:


> Would you trade John Williams for another Beethoven symphony?


Never, there's more then enough Beethoven around and who knows, John Williams might yet have a master piece in him!

Would You trade Dmitri Shostakovich (recently discovered war ditty) "Suite on Finnish Themes" for a completion of the sixteenth symphony by him?

/ptr


----------



## hpowders

ptr said:


> Never, there's more then enough Beethoven around and who knows, John Williams might yet have a master piece in him!
> 
> Would You trade Dmitri Shostakovich (recently discovered war ditty) "Suite on Finnish Themes" for a completion of the sixteenth symphony by him?
> 
> /ptr


Of course! Would you trade Nielsen's Third Symphony for a newly discovered symphony by Pettersson?


----------



## ptr

hpowders said:


> Would you trade Nielsen's Third Symphony for a newly discovered symphony by Pettersson?


No, Nielsen wrote to few symphonies to have one trade even if the trade is tempting!

Would You trade Haydn's Op 77 String Quartets for one monumental by Allan Pettersson?

/ptr


----------



## pjang23

hpowders said:


> Of course! Would you trade Nielsen's Third Symphony for a newly discovered symphony by Pettersson?


Never. Would you trade Beethoven's quintet for piano and winds for a similar piece by Weber?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

pjang23 said:


> Never. Would you trade Beethoven's quintet for piano and winds for a similar piece by Weber?


No. Would you trade Mozart's last three symphonies for a new Beethoven one?


----------



## Guest

ptr said:


> No, Nielsen wrote to few symphonies to have one trade even if the trade is tempting!
> 
> Would You trade Haydn's Op 77 String Quartets for one monumental by Allan Pettersson?
> 
> /ptr


Sure, Haydn had enough to share with the class  And I enjoy Pettersson's three concertos for string orchestra so I bet he'd succeed with a quartet.



> Would you trade Beethoven's quintet for piano and winds for a similar piece by Weber?


Sure. I have a hard time caring about the good wind chamber works when they have Beethoven's much better name on them 



> Would you trade Mozart's last three symphonies for a new Beethoven one?


What if I give you 35, 36, 39 and throw in half a dozen middle-era symphonies? Can I have this new Beethoven symphony without giving up The Great / Jupiter?


----------



## jdec

Ravndal said:


> Would you take 25 years of Bach's life and give it to Mozart?


I would take 15 years of Bach's life and give it to Mozart in a heart beat. Both of them would be 50 at the end, and we would have even more unparallel masterpieces than we have today.


----------



## hpowders

MoonlightSonata said:


> No. Would you trade Mozart's last three symphonies for a new Beethoven one?


Never. Would you trade Beethoven's last three piano sonatas for three new ones by Robert Schumann?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

hpowders said:


> Never. Would you trade Beethoven's last three piano sonatas for three new ones by Robert Schumann?


No. Would you trade Schumann's Piano Concerto for another Stavinsky one?


----------



## hpowders

MoonlightSonata said:


> No. Would you trade Schumann's Piano Concerto for another Stavinsky one?


No. I like the Schumann. Sometimes Stravinsky gives me a headache.

Would you trade Mozart's last three symphonies for a newly discovered Beethoven Symphony ("Moonlight")?


----------



## jdec

scratchgolf said:


> Would you trade Mozart's 38th symphony for......
> 
> 1. A time machine enabled dinner with Mozart AND
> 2. Knowledge of what actually killed him?


No, but I for sure would trade the numbered 37th for that.

Would you trade any of Bach's major choral works (your choice) for a completely finished second "Great Mass in B minor" by Mozart, 90 minutes long, keeping in this one the baroque influences of Bach and Handel that he showed in his Great Mass in Cm?


----------



## scratchgolf

jdec said:


> No, but I for sure would trade the numbered 37th for that.
> 
> Would you trade any of Bach's major choral works (your choice) for a completely finished second "Great Mass in B minor" by Mozart, 90 minutes long, keeping in this one the baroque influences of Bach and Handel that he showed in his Great Mass in Cm?


I wouldn't. His choral works are more than I need.

Would you trade Mendelssohn's 4th and 5th symphonies for 2 late Schumann and 1 late Brahms symphonies?


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> No. I like the Schumann. Sometimes Stravinsky gives me a headache.
> 
> Would you trade Mozart's last three symphonies for a newly discovered Beethoven Symphony ("Moonlight")?


No. I wouldn't. Would you trade Mozart's 29th Symphony in A Major for another Haydn London Symphony?


----------



## mmsbls

scratchgolf said:


> I wouldn't. His choral works are more than I need.
> 
> Would you trade Mendelssohn's 4th and 5th symphonies for 2 late Schumann and 1 late Brahms symphonies?


I love Mendelssohn's 4th so it would be hard to give up. I would not do it Schumann, but if you add the Brahms it might be too tempting. But no, I would keep the 4th.

Would you trade either Brahms 3rd or 4th for a new Mahler symphony?


----------



## scratchgolf

mmsbls said:


> I love Mendelssohn's 4th so it would be hard to give up. I would not do it Schumann, but if you add the Brahms it might be too tempting. But no, I would keep the 4th.
> 
> Would you trade either Brahms 3rd or 4th for a new Mahler symphony?


Present day I'd have to pass. I familiar enough with Brahms' symphonies to know that they'll be amongst my favorites soon. They have been creeping up on me for some time now, as have Mahler's. Still, I have much to learn about Mahler's symphonies so I'm in no rush to add to them. Ask me again in 5 years and my answer may have changed.

Would you trade Mendelssohn's PC1 for a Schubert PC?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Yes, I'd love to see that.
Would you trade Stravinsky's _Petrushka_ for another Tchaikovsky ballet?


----------



## scratchgolf

I would not. I enjoy the ballets of both. I would like to hear a new one from both so perhaps you can work out the details for me. 

Would you trade Schoenberg's Verklarte Nacht (Transfigured Night) for a 2014 release, big budget movie about his life and works? A movie that would garner Academy Award consideration and draw attention to his music in the way Amadeus did for Mozart.


----------



## omega

scratchgolf said:


> Would you trade Schoenberg's Verklarte Nacht (Transfigured Night) for a 2014 release, big budget movie about his life and works? A movie that would garner Academy Award consideration and draw attention to his music in the way Amadeus did for Mozart.


Definitely not; I care much more about his music than about a film. And I would not want atonality advocates and tonality upholders to fight in the movies. 

Would you trade Mozart's Clarinet Concerto for a newly discovered Clarinet Concerto by Sibelius?


----------



## hpowders

pjang23 said:


> Never. Would you trade Beethoven's quintet for piano and winds for a similar piece by Weber?


Yes, I would. I love Weber's playful, difficult wind writing.

Would you trade Mozart's Clarinet Concerto for a newly discovered clarinet concerto by Weber?


----------



## DiesIraeCX

omega said:


> Definitely not; I care much more about his music than about a film. And I would not want atonality advocates and tonality upholders to fight in the movies.
> 
> Would you trade Mozart's Clarinet Concerto for a newly discovered Clarinet Concerto by Sibelius?


No way, José.

Would you trade Brahms _German Requiem_ for another Symphony and Piano Concerto?


----------



## omega

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Would you trade Brahms _German Requiem_ for another Symphony and Piano Concerto?


100% yes for a fifth symphony, and for another Piano Concerto if it's as good as the first!



hpowders said:


> Would you trade Mozart's Clarinet Concerto for a newly discovered clarinet concerto by Weber?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

No! No! Never! I love that concerto!
Would you trade Beethoven's Pastoral Symphony for another Mahler one?


----------



## ptr

MoonlightSonata said:


> Would you trade Beethoven's Pastoral Symphony for another Mahler one?


I would love a Mahler Pastoral (Like 7 of his 11 symphonies don't already have pastoral themes!)

Would You trade a Rachmaninov piano concerto of Your choice for a more spankingly heavy one by Shostakovich in the style of the Fourth symphony?

/ptr


----------



## Skilmarilion

ptr said:


> Would You trade a Rachmaninov piano concerto of Your choice for a more spankingly heavy one by Shostakovich in the style of the Fourth symphony?
> 
> /ptr


Nope!

Would you trade the existence of "likes" on TC for 1 year, in exchange for a 17th Beethoven string quartet and a 16th Schubert string quartet.


----------



## hpowders

I was with you until you threw in the Schubert Quartet. No deal!

Would you trade Aaron Copland's Appalachian Spring for a newly discovered piano sonata by Ives composed after the Concord Sonata?


----------



## hpowders

Would anyone here be interested in trading Medtner's Piano Concerto No. 2 for a spanking new piano concerto by Rachmaninov?


----------



## hpowders

Would anyone be interested in trading Ives' Concord Sonata for a large scale piano sonata by Schoenberg?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Yes! Definitely! As long as the Schoenberg piano sonata is one of his atonal works and preferably composed between the years 1908 and 1921....

Would anyone trade Mozart's first 30 numbered symphonies for two cello concertos and a viola concerto by Mozart composed in the 1780s?


----------



## hpowders

T


ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Yes! Definitely! As long as the Schoenberg piano sonata is one of his atonal works and preferably composed between the years 1908 and 1921....
> 
> Would anyone trade Mozart's first 30 numbered symphonies for two cello concertos and a viola concerto by Mozart composed in the 1780s?


The Schoenberg? Of course! Yes. I would trade. Nothing like mature Mozart!

Would you trade the Schoenberg Piano Concerto for a newly commissioned piano concerto by Boulez, just for you?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

hpowders said:


> T
> 
> The Schoenberg? Of course! Yes. I would trade. Nothing like mature Mozart!
> 
> Would you trade the Schoenberg Piano Concerto for a newly commissioned piano concerto by Boulez, just for you?


Ooooooooohhhh that's a tough choice. Boulez is meant to be composing an opera based on "Waiting for Godot" (according to the rumours) which would probably be longer than his hypothetical piano concerto and it would be extremely different to whatever purely instrumental piece he would compose, which is exciting. I'm hoping these rumours are true and that this new work will be perofmred and recorded! I don't want to miss out on Schoenberg's piano concerto if it meant Boulez spends time composing _another_ large work in addition to an opera (I hope). He's old, he might die soon.

I conclude, I would not trade.


----------



## hpowders

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Ooooooooohhhh that's a tough choice. Boulez is meant to be composing an opera based on "Waiting for Godot" (according to the rumours) which would probably be longer than his hypothetical piano concerto and it would be extremely different to whatever purely instrumental piece he would compose, which is exciting. I'm hoping these rumours are true and that this new work will be perofmred and recorded! I don't want to miss out on Schoenberg's piano concerto if it meant Boulez spends time composing _another_ large work in addition to an opera (I hope). He's old, he might die soon.
> 
> I conclude, I would not trade.


Yes. He doesn't look so good, but other conductors have used chairs when frail. He should be permitted to record anything he wants to at this stage of the game. I'm hoping for a Bruckner 7, but I don't really think it will happen.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

hpowders said:


> Yes. He doesn't look so good, but other conductors have used chairs when frail. He should be permitted to record anything he wants to at this stage of the game. I'm hoping for a Bruckner 7, but I don't really think it will happen.


I'm hoping for a Bruckner 9 and more Messiaen and Carter!


----------



## MoonlightSonata

It seems there are no new offers. Would you trade Bach's Brandenburg Concerti for two new symphonies each by Beethoven and Mahler?


----------



## DiesIraeCX

MoonlightSonata said:


> It seems there are no new offers. Would you trade Bach's Brandenburg Concerti for two new symphonies each by Beethoven and Mahler?


I've only heard 2 out of the 6, but I'm fully aware of their status and importance. I couldn't do it, my conscience wouldn't let me, no matter how tempting! 

Let's make this trade offer a bit more "feasible", would you trade any 2 of the Brandenburg Concertos for the 2 new symphonies each by Beethoven and Mahler?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MoonlightSonata said:


> It seems there are no new offers. Would you trade Bach's Brandenburg Concerti for two new symphonies each by Beethoven and Mahler?


Yes 

..................


----------



## trazom

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Yes
> 
> ..................


No, you wouldn't; I wouldn't let you.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

trazom said:


> No, you wouldn't; I wouldn't let you.


I'll make sure you die before me.


----------



## GioCar

DiesIraeVIX said:


> I've only heard 2 out of the 6, but I'm fully aware of their status and importance. I couldn't do it, my conscience wouldn't let me, no matter how tempting!
> 
> Let's make this trade offer a bit more "feasible", would you trade any 2 of the Brandenburg Concertos for the 2 new symphonies each by Beethoven and Mahler?


Yes I would as well. Two against one 

Would you trade Bach's Matthäus-Passion for Wagner's Die Sieger (the opera he was thinking of but never wrote), just discovered and fully finished?


----------



## hpowders

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I'm hoping for a Bruckner 9 and more Messiaen and Carter!


One has to hope for anything.


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> Would anyone here be interested in trading Medtner's Piano Concerto No. 2 for a spanking new piano concerto by Rachmaninov?


No. I wouldn't. Love the Medtner Second.

Would anyone trade the Rachmaninov Third Piano Concerto for a newly discovered Prokofiev Piano Concerto?


----------



## hpowders

Would you trade the three Brahms String Quartets for another late string quartet by Beethoven?


----------



## SeptimalTritone

hpowders said:


> Would you trade the three Brahms String Quartets for another late string quartet by Beethoven?


Yes yes yes!

Would you trade Stravinsky's Symphony of Psalms and Violin Concerto for... 20 more years of Webern's life (i.e. not dying in world war 2) and another 1 hour late orchestral work by Messiaen?


----------



## scratchgolf

SeptimalTritone said:


> Yes yes yes!
> 
> Would you trade Stravinsky's Symphony of Psalms and Violin Concerto for... 20 more years of Webern's life (i.e. not dying in world war 2) and another 1 hour late orchestral work by Messiaen?


I'd make this trade. It would be fascinating to see what new directions Webern's music went.

Would you trade Chopin's complete piano sonatas for 4 more Ballades?


----------



## hpowders

SeptimalTritone said:


> Yes yes yes!
> 
> Would you trade Stravinsky's Symphony of Psalms and Violin Concerto for... 20 more years of Webern's life (i.e. not dying in world war 2) and another 1 hour late orchestral work by Messiaen?


Yes I would trade.

Would you trade Bartok's Second Piano Concerto for a newly discovered second piano concerto by Schoenberg?


----------



## SeptimalTritone

hpowders said:


> Yes I would trade.
> 
> Would you trade Bartok's Second Piano Concerto for a newly discovered second piano concerto by Schoenberg?


Bartok's second piano concerto is really good. I'm going to say: no.

(I haven't heard any Chopin scratchgolf: don't tell anyone!!!)


----------



## hpowders

SeptimalTritone said:


> Bartok's second piano concerto is really good. I'm going to say: no.
> 
> (I haven't heard any Chopin scratchgolf: don't tell anyone!!!)


Okay. I will put the Schoenberg back in the attic. I'm no expert, but it looked profound to me.

Would you trade any 2 Bartok string quartets for one more late Beethoven string quartet?


----------



## scratchgolf

SeptimalTritone said:


> Bartok's second piano concerto is really good. I'm going to say: no.
> 
> (I haven't heard any Chopin scratchgolf: don't tell anyone!!!)


Your secret is safe with me. Perhaps our next Tinychat session will be Chopin-centric.


----------



## arpeggio

*Nigel Hess*

I am very adventurous and frequently purchase music by new composers. About half of the composers in my CD library I only have a single recording of. Most of them are very mediocre.

Because of You Tube I do a better job of weeding out composers whom do not appeal to me. It does not always work.

I recently acquire two CD's dedicated to the music of Nigel Hess. I would trade them for just about anything.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

scratchgolf said:


> Your secret is safe with me. Perhaps our next Tinychat session will be Chopin-centric.


Yeah, I need to explore both Chopin's and Lizst's solo piano music. We should also hear more of Scriabin and Debussy also.


----------



## scratchgolf

SeptimalTritone said:


> Yeah, I need to explore both Chopin's and Lizst's solo piano music. We should also hear more of Scriabin and Debussy also.


Agreed! Perhaps an all-piano session is in order. Just those 4 alone could fill hours without a hint of boredom. I'm in!


----------



## elgar's ghost

hpowders said:


> Okay. I will put the Schoenberg back in the attic. I'm no expert, but it looked profound to me.
> 
> Would you trade any 2 Bartok string quartets for one more late Beethoven string quartet?


Not me. Would anyone trade Kodaly's Hary Janos suite and the Peacock Variations for a Hungarian Requiem based on the events of 1956?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

elgars ghost said:


> Not me. Would anyone trade Kodaly's Hary Janos suite and the Peacock Variations for a Hungarian Requiem based on the events of 1956?


Yes I think so.

Would anyone trade Britten's operas for a cycle of six 30 to 45 minute long symphonies by Britten?


----------



## hpowders

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Yes I think so.
> 
> Would anyone trade Britten's operas for a cycle of six 30 to 45 minute long symphonies by Britten?


I wouldn't trade Peter Grimes for anything.

Would you trade Schubert's Ninth Symphony for another mature piano sonata by the same composer?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

hpowders said:


> I wouldn't trade Peter Grimes for anything.
> 
> Would you trade Schubert's Ninth Symphony for another mature piano sonata by the same composer?


Yes.
Would you trade Handel's operas for 3 new oratorios?


----------



## hpowders

MoonlightSonata said:


> Yes.
> Would you trade Handel's operas for 3 new oratorios?


As long as it's not for Giulio Cesare as one of the operas.

Would you trade any 3 Beethoven Piano Sonatas for 5 new mature Schubert Piano Sonatas?


----------



## ahammel

hpowders said:


> As long as it's not for Giulio Cesare as one of the operas.
> 
> Would you trade any 3 Beethoven Piano Sonatas for 5 new mature Schubert Piano Sonatas?


I would honestly give you 10 Beethoven sonatas at that price.

Any 10 Palestrina masses for Tristan Murail to double his output?


----------



## scratchgolf

ahammel said:


> I would honestly give you 10 Beethoven sonatas at that price.
> 
> Any 10 Palestrina masses for Tristan Murail to double his output?


Welcome back my friend. I had to do a double take.


----------



## ahammel

scratchgolf said:


> Welcome back my friend. I had to do a double take.


Thanks! I guess it has been a while


----------



## ptr

ahammel said:


> Any 10 Palestrina masses for Tristan Murail to double his output?


Absolutely!

Would You trade one of Boulez piano sonatas for a Messiaen String Quartet with obbligato organ?

/ptr


----------



## dgee

ptr said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> Would You trade one of Boulez piano sonatas for a Messiaen String Quartet with obbligato organ?
> 
> /ptr


That sounds too crazy-good to pass up!!! And I don't really relish the Boulez piano sonatas

Would you trade the Franck Symphony for another opera by Faure?


----------



## hpowders

No. The Franck Symphony may be the most underrated great symphony in the history of music.

William Schuman's Sixth Symphony for a newly undiscovered symphony by Ives?


----------



## scratchgolf

I'd trade all William Schuman's symphonies for a symphony from Burl Ives. 

Would you trade Schubert's 2nd and 6th Masses for a late mass from Beethoven?


----------



## elgar's ghost

scratchgolf said:


> I'd trade all William Schuman's symphonies for a symphony from Burl Ives.
> 
> Would you trade Schubert's 2nd and 6th Masses for a late mass from Beethoven?


Had you offered masses 1-3, then yes. Can't mess with mass no. 6, though.

Would you trade Liszt's Rossini transcriptions for transcriptions of Schubert's symphonies 8 & 9?


----------



## science

elgars ghost said:


> Had you offered masses 1-3, then yes. Can't mess with mass no. 6, though.
> 
> Would you trade Liszt's Rossini transcriptions for transcriptions of Schubert's symphonies 8 & 9?


Sure, why not?

Would you trade all of Paganini for Mozart to be able to complete his requiem?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

science said:


> Sure, why not?
> 
> Would you trade all of Paganini for Mozart to be able to complete his requiem?


No, because then we would also miss out on all the pieces based on the 24th caprice as well as the violin concerti.
Would you trade Spanish music for two new contemporary composers as well-known and talented as Beethoven and Mozart?


----------



## Chronochromie

MoonlightSonata said:


> Would you trade Spanish music for two new contemporary composers as well-known and talented as Beethoven and Mozart?


That question could potentially derail the thread. Anyway, Spanish music as in all Spanish music or Spanish classical music? Either way, no.
Would you trade Beethoven's Fidelio for another late Mozart opera of the level of Don Giovanni, Le nozze di Figaro, etc. ?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Der Leiermann said:


> That question could potentially derail the thread. Anyway, Spanish music as in all Spanish music or Spanish classical music? Either way, no.
> Would you trade Beethoven's Fidelio for another late Mozart opera of the level of Don Giovanni, Le nozze di Figaro, etc. ?


Yes. I do love those Mozart ones.
Would you trade Fidelio for a post-Ninth symphony? (Beethoven, that is)


----------



## hpowders

MoonlightSonata said:


> Yes. I do love those Mozart ones.
> Would you trade Fidelio for a post-Ninth symphony? (Beethoven, that is)


I would.

Would you trade Beethoven's Pastorale Symphony for a Tenth Symphony written by Schubert and verified to be late Schubert?


----------



## Hmmbug

hpowders said:


> Would you trade Beethoven's Pastorale Symphony for a Tenth Symphony written by Schubert and verified to be late Schubert?


Yes.

Would you trade the entirety of Webern for Op. 2 through 50 by Glenn Gould? (Op. 1 being the string quartet.)


----------



## Mahlerian

Hmmbug said:


> Yes.
> 
> Would you trade the entirety of Webern for Op. 2 through 50 by Glenn Gould? (Op. 1 being the string quartet.)


No. If Gould were anywhere as great a composer as Webern, he would have shown it.

Would you trade Bruckner's Symphony in F minor (the "study symphony") for a student symphony by Mahler?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mahlerian said:


> No. If Gould were anywhere as great a composer as Webern, he would have shown it.
> 
> Would you trade Bruckner's Symphony in F minor (the "study symphony") for a student symphony by Mahler?


Definitely - Bruckner's 00 sounds too derivative of Mendelssohn to me - I'm confident that Mahler could have written something far more individual even at a tender age.

Would you trade Albeniz' 'Iberia' for an equally lengthy Spanish Suite by De Falla?


----------



## science

elgars ghost said:


> Definitely - Bruckner's 00 sounds too derivative of Mendelssohn to me - I'm confident that Mahler could have written something far more individual even at a tender age.
> 
> Would you trade Albeniz' 'Iberia' for an equally lengthy Spanish Suite by De Falla?


That's cray-cray talk. I wouldn't trade Iberia for another Beethoven symphony.

Would you trade Kodaly's sonata for solo cello for 6 more cello suites from Bach (or another Baroque composer)?


----------



## ptr

science said:


> Would you trade Kodaly's sonata for solo cello for 6 more cello suites from Bach (or another Baroque composer)?


No, never! We don't need any more friggin baroque suites! :devil:

Would You trade any 12 Bach Cantatas for a set of 48 preludes and fugues by Beethoven?

/ptr


----------



## science

ptr said:


> No, never! We don't need any more friggin baroque suites! :devil:
> 
> Would You trade any 12 Bach Cantatas for a set of 48 preludes and fugues by Beethoven?
> 
> /ptr


Yes, provided that BWV 82 is not among the 12.

How about Mendelssohn's Songs Without Words (the whole of them) for another Busoni piano concerto?


----------



## hpowders

Never. Keep the Mendelssohn.

Mendelssohn's Sixth Quartet for another Bartok Quartet?


----------



## science

I almost accepted but my conservatism popped up just in time. Better keep the Mendelssohn. 

Bartok's concerto for orchestra for three more Bartok violin concertos?


----------



## hpowders

I would do that trade. Three more Bartok violin concertos is an irresistible thought.

Mendelssohn's Violin Concerto for another incidental music by Mendelssohn, say for Romeo and Juliet?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

No, I like the concerto far too much 
Would you trade Beethoven's Violin Concerto for a Cello Concerto?


----------



## hpowders

MoonlightSonata said:


> No, I like the concerto far too much
> Would you trade Beethoven's Violin Concerto for a Cello Concerto?


Never!

Would you trade Mozart's keyboard Concerto No. 21 for another piano concerto by Beethoven?


----------



## elgar's ghost

No, thanks.

Would anyone trade three of Bartok's string quartets for a middle to late-period opera by him?


----------



## DiesIraeCX

elgars ghost said:


> No, thanks.
> 
> Would anyone trade three of Bartok's string quartets for a middle to late-period opera by him?


Nah, Bartok's String Quartets are essential!

Would you trade Bartok's 1st Piano Concerto for another Concerto for Orchestra?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Nah, Bartok's String Quartets are essential!
> 
> Would you trade Bartok's 1st Piano Concerto for another Concerto for Orchestra?


Yes.
Would you trade any two Beethoven concerti for a Cello Concerto?


----------



## DiesIraeCX

MoonlightSonata said:


> Yes.
> Would you trade any two Beethoven concerti for a Cello Concerto?


Since you say "any", I guess I get to choose. Yeah, I'd trade the _Triple Concerto_ and _Piano Concerto #2_. I could live with myself.

Would you trade Schubert's first 5 symphonies for these 5 late period works: 2 Piano Concertos, 2 Violin Concertos, and another String Quintet.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Since you say "any", I guess I get to choose. Yeah, I'd trade the _Triple Concerto_ and _Piano Concerto #2_. I could live with myself.
> 
> Would you trade Schubert's first 5 symphonies for these 5 late period works: 2 Piano Concertos, 2 Violin Concertos, and another String Quintet.


Hmm... I suppose that's enough. Yes.
Would you trade Byrd for a post-Ninth Beethoven symphony?


----------



## hpowders

Of course!

Would you trade all of Handel to get two more Bach masses, books 3 and 4 of WTC and a Goldberg Variations Book Two and a newly discovered clavier sonata ("Moonlight In Leipzig")?? All by J.S. Bach!!!


----------



## MoonlightSonata

hpowders said:


> Of course!
> 
> Would you trade all of Handel to get two more Bach masses, books 3 and 4 of WTC and a Goldberg Variations Book Two and a newly discovered clavier sonata ("Moonlight In Leipzig")?? All by J.S. Bach!!!


Hmmmmm...
Yes. Just. And it kills me inside to say so.


----------



## hpowders

The "Moonlight in Leipzig" could be a winner.


----------



## Chronochromie

hpowders said:


> The "Moonlight in Leipzig" could be a winner.


Sounds like the name of a B movie by Woody Allen.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

hpowders said:


> The "Moonlight in Leipzig" could be a winner.


The title makes me want to find out what the piece would be like. Knowing Bach, it'll be genius.
OTOH we might get new TC members naming themselves MoonlightInLeipzigSonata.

Anyway, in my indecision, I seem to have forgotten to post a new offer. Would you trade the Grosse Fuge for a new post-Ninth Beethoven symphony, a Bach mass, a Mahler symphony, and a Mozart opera?


----------



## hpowders

Der Leiermann said:


> Sounds like the name of a B movie by Woody Allen.


Yeah. It does. And you just know Scarlett Johansson would be in it.


----------



## hpowders

MoonlightSonata said:


> The title makes me want to find out what the piece would be like. Knowing Bach, it'll be genius.
> OTOH we might get new TC members naming themselves MoonlightInLeipzigSonata.
> 
> Anyway, in my indecision, I seem to have forgotten to post a new offer. Would you trade the Grosse Fuge for a new post-Ninth Beethoven symphony, a Bach mass, a Mahler symphony, and a Mozart opera?


I would. Who wouldn't?

Would you trade the Beethoven's Fifth Symphony for a newly discovered late Schubert Piano Sonata (A Vienna Winter's Journey")?


----------



## Chronochromie

MoonlightSonata said:


> The title makes me want to find out what the piece would be like. Knowing Bach, it'll be genius.
> OTOH we might get new TC members naming themselves MoonlightInLeipzigSonata.
> 
> Anyway, in my indecision, I seem to have forgotten to post a new offer. Would you trade the Grosse Fuge for a new post-Ninth Beethoven symphony, a Bach mass, a Mahler symphony, and a Mozart opera?


Why not? Unless the Beethoven symphony was unfinished, the Mahler a pre-1st study symphony a la Bruckner, the Bach Mass a misattribution and the Mozart opera written when he was 5 years old, what would we lose? 
Ah yes, the Grosse Fugue. I like it, just not THAT much.
Would you trade Debussy's Jeux for another early Stravinsky ballet?
Edit: your pithiness got me hpowders...


----------



## MoonlightSonata

hpowders said:


> I would. Who wouldn't?
> 
> Would you trade the Beethoven's Fifth Symphony for a newly discovered late Schubert Piano Sonata (A Vienna Winter's Journey")?


Oh nonononono!



Der Leiermann said:


> Why not? Unless the Beethoven symphony was unfinished, the Mahler a pre-1st study symphony a la Bruckner, the Bach Mass a misattribution and the Mozart opera written when he was 5 years old, what would we lose?
> Ah yes, the Grosse Fugue. I like it, just not THAT much.
> Would you trade Debussy's Jeux for another early Stravinsky ballet?
> Edit: your pithiness got me hpowders...


Yes.
Would you trade _Cosi fan tutte_ for a new post-Ninth Beethoven symphony?


----------



## hpowders

Der Leiermann said:


> Why not? Unless the Beethoven symphony was unfinished, the Mahler a pre-1st study symphony a la Bruckner, the Bach Mass a misattribution and the Mozart opera written when he was 5 years old, what would we lose?
> Ah yes, the Grosse Fugue. I like it, just not THAT much.
> Would you trade Debussy's Jeux for another early Stravinsky ballet?
> Edit: your pithiness got me hpowders...


Wow! You are making these trades so complicated. In the time you wrote this post, all those works would have already been mine!


----------



## Chronochromie

hpowders said:


> Wow! You are making these trades so complicated. In the time you wrote this post, all those works would have already been mine!


That happens when I'm bored and stay up late. I must apply minimalism to my posts.


----------



## hpowders

Der Leiermann said:


> That happens when I'm bored and stay up late. I must apply minimalism to my posts.


If I knew minimalism could be a successful art form, I would have gone into being a professional composer, instead of being a professional poster. Same minimalism.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

PetrB said:


> Yes, oh Yes, Yes, Yes.
> _*
> Anyone care to trade all of Sibelius for one more Nielsen Symphony the caliber of his No.5?*_


Loosing Sibelius' 4th Symphony (1911) would be like loosing Debussy's Jeux (1912). Perhaps the Sibelius-ignorant Darmstadtians wouldn't realise but the French spectralists, and an bunch of British and American composers (specially Morton Feldman) would.


----------



## Frei aber froh

Faster than the speed of light. In fact, I would trade all the Rachmaninov piano concertos for another symphony in the style of the Fourth.

Would you trade Sleeping Beauty for another Tchaikovsky symphony?


----------



## Frei aber froh

What I would give for a Mozart viola concerto...

Would you trade Stravinsky's early ballets for the opportunity for Shostakovich and Prokofiev to write whatever they liked without fear of censure?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Hermioneviolageek said:


> What I would give for a Mozart viola concerto...
> 
> Would you trade Stravinsky's early ballets for the opportunity for Shostakovich and Prokofiev to write whatever they liked without fear of censure?


I'd have to say no, because of the massive influence of the Rite and the other early ballets, much as I love Shostakovich and Prokofiev.
Would you trade Tchikovsky's ballet's for one more Beethoven symphony and one more Mahler one?


----------



## Frei aber froh

Ach... I think I'm going to have to say no; as much as I love Beethoven and Mahler, they already got in their requisite Nine.

Would you trade Symphonie Fantastique for another Wagner opera?


----------



## Chronochromie

Hermioneviolageek said:


> Ach... I think I'm going to have to say no; as much as I love Beethoven and Mahler, they already got in their requisite Nine.
> 
> Would you trade Symphonie Fantastique for another Wagner opera?


No! 
Would you trade Mozart's Requiem for a Beethoven Requiem?


----------



## Frei aber froh

Stavrogin said:


> Would you trade Schnittke's viola concerto for some solo cello music by Messiaen?


NO NO NO
Cellists already have a plethora of wonderful repertoire! We need all the viola concerti we can get!

Der Leiermann, I wouldn't. I'm happy with the Mozart.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

There don't seem to be any open trades, so how about this: 
Would you trade your second-favourite Mozart symphony for two Mozart viola concerti?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Hermioneviolageek said:


> NO NO NO
> Cellists already have a plethora of wonderful repertoire! We need all the viola concerti we can get!


What do we have that can even begin to compare with the Elgar?


----------



## Guest

MoonlightSonata said:


> What do we have that can even begin to compare with the Elgar?


Would you like the bulleted list or the numbered list?

(J/K - I don't have THAT kind of time)


----------



## hpowders

Would you trade Bach's B Minor Mass in exchange for unlimited posting privileges on TC as a TC Gold Card Premium Member?


----------



## Celloman

No, but I know somebody who would!

Would you trade any two of the Prokofiev piano concerti for another Schumann piano concerto?


----------



## hpowders

Never! I love the Prokofiev 5!!

Would you trade the Dvorak Cello Concerto for a newly discovered Brahms Cello Concerto found at a garage sale in Tampa last Saturday?


----------



## Celloman

hpowders said:


> Never! I love the Prokofiev 5!!
> 
> Would you trade the Dvorak Cello Concerto for a newly discovered Brahms Cello Concerto found at a garage sale in Tampa last Saturday?


That _is_ tempting, but I'm going to have to say no.

Would you trade the first six Dvorak symphonies for a new Brahms symphony?


----------



## hpowders

Celloman said:


> That _is_ tempting, but I'm going to have to say no.
> 
> Would you trade the first six Dvorak symphonies for a new Brahms symphony?


I sure would! Dvorak is not one of my faves.

Would you trade Dvorak's Symphony No. 9 for the completion of Mozart's Requiem by Mozart himself?


----------



## Celloman

hpowders said:


> I sure would! Dvorak is not one of my faves.
> 
> Would you trade Dvorak's Symphony No. 9 for the completion of Mozart's Requiem by Mozart himself?


Absolutely! I'm not a huge fan of Dvorak's 9th, to be honest.

Would you trade _any_ Richard Strauss opera (not including Gudrun) for another opera by Menotti?


----------



## hpowders

Celloman said:


> Absolutely! I'm not a huge fan of Dvorak's 9th, to be honest.
> 
> Would you trade _any_ Richard Strauss opera (not including Gudrun) for another opera by Menotti?


I don't care for either composer, so if it will help you out, whatever you would want to do!


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Celloman said:


> Absolutely! I'm not a huge fan of Dvorak's 9th, to be honest.
> 
> Would you trade _any_ Richard Strauss opera (not including Gudrun) for another opera by Menotti?


No.

Would you trade tuberculosis for more Einaudi?


----------



## violadude

MoonlightSonata said:


> No.
> 
> Would you trade tuberculosis for more Einaudi?


No...we can cure tuberculosis anyway.

Way to pick a super relevant and deadly disease. 

Trade all of Beethoven's symphonies for the ability to control matter with your mind?


----------



## ptr

violadude said:


> Trade all of Beethoven's symphonies for the ability to control matter with your mind?


In a wink! No doubts! Give it to me now! :tiphat:

Would You trade all Mozart's Wind Concertos for x-ray vision?

/ptr


----------



## manyene

Or let's cut to the chase in this list of extreme trades, would you join a consortium of a ten people willing to give a week of their life spans to enable Mozart to complete his Requiem?


----------



## Couac Addict

ptr said:


> Would You trade all Mozart's Wind Concertos for x-ray vision?
> 
> /ptr












Would you trade this hobo about to pick his teeth...









...for this thing?


----------



## violadude

manyene said:


> Or let's cut to the chase in this list of extreme trades, would you join a consortium of a ten people willing to give a week of their life spans to enable Mozart to complete his Requiem?


It depends on when I will die. If I live to be 80 or 90, sure I'll go for it.

If I die in a week or 2...eh no.


----------



## ptr

Couac Addict said:


> Would you trade this hobo about to pick his teeth...
> 
> ...for this thing?


Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes!

Would You trade You newly polished dentures for a newly found set of Concerto Grossi written by JSB?

/ptr


----------



## hpowders

Would you trade 5 Pettersson symphonies to obtain one more late Mahler purely orchestral symphony that critics who have seen it proclaim is his best symphony yet?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

hpowders said:


> Would you trade 5 Pettersson symphonies to obtain one more late Mahler purely orchestral symphony that critics who have seen it proclaim is his best symphony yet?


YESSSSS.

Would you trade Beethoven and Mozart for the ability to fly?


----------



## KenOC

MoonlightSonata said:


> Would you trade Beethoven and Mozart for the ability to fly?


Only if it was always first class and the cabin service was really really good. And I could skip the security lines.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

KenOC said:


> Only if it was always first class and the cabin service was really really good. And I could skip the security lines.


But of course.
..............................


----------



## hpowders

Would you trade Hummel's A minor Piano Concerto for a recently discovered second Grieg piano concerto, also in A minor with Ursa Minor as soloist?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

hpowders said:


> Would you trade Hummel's A minor Piano Concerto for a recently discovered second Grieg piano concerto, also in A minor with Ursa Minor as soloist?


I would trade the concerti, definitely - but isn't Ursa Minor a constellation?


----------



## Classicalophile

I would trade Dvorak's Symphony 9 in order for all composers to hear the possibilities of the Euphonium, in hopes that they would see the Euphonium as a suitable addition to the orchestra (I do believe it functions extremely well in Maher 7 and in the Planets by Gustav Holst).


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Would you trade Schubert for twice as much Dvorak?


----------



## hpowders

MoonlightSonata said:


> I would trade the concerti, definitely - but isn't Ursa Minor a constellation?


She's more than that to me.


----------



## hpowders

MoonlightSonata said:


> Would you trade Schubert for twice as much Dvorak?


I can do without either composer. Since Dvorak offends me less than Schubert I say, yes!

Would you trade the Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto No. 1 for a newly composed second violin concerto by Tchaikovsky?


----------



## manyene

I would certainly trade the 2nd Piano Concerto, but certainly not the 1st.


Would you trade Mahler's 10th Symphony for a completed form of Beethoven's projected 10th?


----------



## elgar's ghost

manyene said:


> I would certainly trade the 2nd Piano Concerto, but certainly not the 1st.
> 
> Would you trade Mahler's 10th Symphony for a completed form of Beethoven's projected 10th?


Not I! Would anyone trade 30 of JS Bach's cantatas for another large set of variations and another '48'?


----------



## hpowders

Only if Trevor Pinnock agrees to record it.

Would you trade Bach's Coffee Cantata for double frappé lattes at Starbucks, one a day, good for a whole year?


----------



## Guest

hpowders said:


> Would you trade Bach's Coffee Cantata for double frappino lattes at Starbucks, one a day, good for a whole year?


Yes, because I'm a caffeine addict.

Would you trade 4' 33" by Cage for 8'37" by Penderecki?


----------



## hpowders

dogen said:


> Yes, because I'm a caffeine addict.
> 
> Would you trade 4' 33" by Cage for 8'37" by Penderecki?


Give me 9 minutes to think it over.

Okay. I'll do it!

Would you trade 5 organ preludes and fugues by Bach for another organ concerto by Poulenc?


----------



## BillT

Would you trade another 10 major works by the composer(s) of your choice for all the pop music ever written (that includes the Beatles, Rolling Stones, and Bob Dylan)?


----------



## mmsbls

hpowders said:


> Give me 9 minutes to think it over.
> 
> Okay. I'll do it!
> 
> Would you trade 5 organ preludes and fugues by Bach for another organ concerto by Poulenc?


No, keep the Bach.



BillT said:


> Would you trade another 10 major works by the composer(s) of your choice for all the pop music ever written (that includes the Beatles, Rolling Stones, and Bob Dylan)?


My first thought was yes, but then I would forego all the joy I had growing up with pop music. Maybe it would have pushed me to classical sooner. Anyway, I'll say keep the pop.

Would you trade the present formatting of classical music radio (almost exclusively pre modern and contemporary) for a new format of almost exclusively contemporary classical?


----------



## Vesteralen

mmsbls said:


> Would you trade the present formatting of classical music radio (almost exclusively pre modern and contemporary) for a new format of almost exclusively contemporary classical?


For me personally, probably not. But, since I hardly ever listen to radio, I would gladly do it for some of the other wonderful people on this site. 

Would you trade the RING for a complete version of Monteverdi's "L'Arianna" and three other missing Monteverdi operas?

(If you wouldn't do it for yourself, would you do it for me? C'mon..look what I just gave you!)


----------



## hpowders

mmsbls said:


> No, keep the Bach.
> 
> Normally, I'd argue against this, since I really like the Poulenc, but you outrank me....
> so I wasn't even here.


----------



## hpowders

BillT said:


> Would you trade another 10 major works by the composer(s) of your choice for all the pop music ever written (that includes the Beatles, Rolling Stones, and Bob Dylan)?


Sure as long as I control the licensing rights. I'd be an instant billionaire.

I could even splurge for overnight delivery on all newly purchased CDs!


----------



## hpowders

mmsbls said:


> No, keep the Bach.
> 
> My first thought was yes, but then I would forego all the joy I had growing up with pop music. Maybe it would have pushed me to classical sooner. Anyway, I'll say keep the pop.
> 
> Would you trade the present formatting of classical music radio (almost exclusively pre modern and contemporary) for *a new format of almost exclusively contemporary classical?*


That would be interesting and I would be game, but who would be insane enough to set up this sure thing losing money maker?
Of course, that would be a terrific venture from a music loving standpoint.

Would you trade away Prokofiev's Piano Concerto No. 3 for a newly commissioned piano concerto in three movements by Pierre Boulez. The Prokofiev would immediately be wiped clean from all music lovers' memory of it.


----------



## science

hpowders said:


> That would be interesting and I would be game, but who would be insane enough to set up this sure thing losing money maker?
> Of course, that would be a terrific venture from a music loving standpoint.
> 
> Would you trade away Prokofiev's Piano Concerto No. 3 for a newly commissioned piano concerto in three movements by Pierre Boulez. The Prokofiev would immediately be wiped clean from all music lovers' memory of it.


I don't think I'd do that. It'd be nice to have more Boulez though.

Let's do it the other way around: Would you trade _Le marteau sans maître_ for a sixth Prokofiev piano concerto?


----------



## hpowders

science said:


> I don't think I'd do that. It'd be nice to have more Boulez though.
> 
> Let's do it the other way around: Would you trade _Le marteau sans maître_ for a sixth Prokofiev piano concerto?


Yes I would. I love Prokofiev and trust he would come through for me again.

Would you trade away all 6 of Bartók's string quartets for another guaranteed late period Beethoven String Quartet AND late period piano sonata?


----------



## science

hpowders said:


> Yes I would. I love Prokofiev and trust he would come through for me again.
> 
> Would you trade away all 6 of Bartók's string quartets for another guaranteed late period Beethoven String Quartet AND late period piano sonata?


Wow. I think you've done it... I think I would. Not an easy choice. But I think I would.

I have to let someone else come up with the next hypothetical scenario because I need to go reassess my priorities, my commitments, even indeed my identity.


----------



## hpowders

science said:


> Wow. I think you've done it... I think I would. Not an easy choice. But I think I would.
> 
> I have to let someone else come up with the next hypothetical scenario because I need to go reassess my priorities, my commitments, even indeed my identity.


:lol::lol::lol:

I know what you mean! Even as a hypothetical, it is quite unsettling!!


----------



## MoonlightSonata

hpowders said:


> Yes I would. I love Prokofiev and trust he would come through for me again.
> 
> Would you trade away all 6 of Bartók's string quartets for another guaranteed late period Beethoven String Quartet AND late period piano sonata?


Oh...
Can I have both?
If not, then I shall have to go for the Beethoven.

Would you trade Suk for another Dvorak symphony?


----------



## Lord Lance

MoonlightSonata said:


> Oh...
> Can I have both?
> If not, then I shall have to go for the Beethoven.
> 
> Would you trade Suk for another Dvorak symphony?


Uh...... No.

Would you trade all of Wagner for 9 more Mahler symphonies and another song symphony akin to DLvDE?


----------



## hpowders

MoonlightSonata said:


> Oh...
> Can I have both?
> If not, then I shall have to go for the Beethoven.
> 
> Would you trade Suk for another Dvorak symphony?


Sure.

Would you trade away the Brahms Piano Quintet for a new piano quintet by Dvorak?


----------



## Becca

hpowders said:


> Sure.
> 
> Would you trade away the Brahms Piano Quintet for a new piano quintet by Dvorak?


Doesn't matter to me!

Would you trade all your Callas sets for studio recordings of Traviata & Macbeth?

P.S. I most definitely would not give up my Suk


----------



## hpowders

Becca said:


> Doesn't matter to me!
> 
> Would you trade all your Callas sets for studio recordings of Traviata & Macbeth?
> 
> P.S. I most definitely would not give up my Suk


Well, a definite maybe!!

Would you trade the entire Solti Ring for a miraculously restored Götterdämmerung with Flagstad/Toscanini? Critics who heard it, rave that it sounds like it was recorded very recently!


----------



## Lord Lance

hpowders said:


> Well, a definite maybe!!
> 
> Would you trade the entire Solti Ring for a miraculously restored Götterdämmerung with Flagstad/Toscanini? Critics who heard it, rave that it sounds like it was recorded very recently!


Sure! Solti is overrated anyway....

Not miraculously unlikely; call up Pristine Classical!

Would you trade all of Dvorak's chamber works for *Piano Sonata No. 22 and 23 *from Schubert?


----------



## hpowders

Lord Lance said:


> Sure! Solti is overrated anyway....
> 
> Not miraculously unlikely; call up Pristine Classical!
> 
> Would you trade all of Dvorak's chamber works for *Piano Sonata No. 22 and 23 *from Schubert?


No. Dvorak was at his best, IMO at composing chamber music.

Would you trade Schumann's Four Symphonies for 2 more symphonies by Charles Ives?


----------



## Lord Lance

hpowders said:


> No. Dvorak was at his best, IMO at composing chamber music.
> 
> Would you trade Schumann's Four Symphonies for 2 more symphonies by Charles Ives?


In a heartbeat! Schumann was no good at orchestral works, IMESHO. Ives on the other hand was _good _at symphonic works.

Would you trade Schubert's Piano Sonatas, Ds. 958, 959, 960 for completions of his Seventh, Eighth and Tenth Symphony?


----------



## hpowders

Lord Lance said:


> In a heartbeat! Schumann was no good at orchestral works, IMESHO. Ives on the other hand was _good _at symphonic works.
> 
> Would you trade Schubert's Piano Sonatas, Ds. 958, 959, 960 for completions of his Seventh, Eighth and Tenth Symphony?


So the Eighth gets renamed "Finished"?

Would you trade Schubert's 9th Symphony for a purely orchestral 10th symphony by Beethoven?


----------



## Lord Lance

hpowders said:


> So the Eighth gets renamed "Finished"?
> 
> Would you trade Schubert's 9th Symphony for a purely orchestral 10th symphony by Beethoven?


Oh yes! But this is foolish idle talk. [Followers of PetrB-isms] Didn't really answer the question, Mr. H!

Anyhoo, next up: Would you trade Beethoven's 32 piano sonatas for 5 Mahler symphonies, 5 Beethoven SQs and 5 Dvorak Quintets, 5 Mozart Symphonies?


----------



## omega

hpowders said:


> So the Eighth gets renamed "Finished"?
> 
> Would you trade Schubert's 9th Symphony for a purely orchestral 10th symphony by Beethoven?


Mmmh... yes!

Would you trade Wagner's _Das Liebesverbot_ for Puccini's completed _Turandot_ ?


----------



## hpowders

Lord Lance said:


> Oh yes! But this is foolish idle talk. [Followers of PetrB-isms] Didn't really answer the question, Mr. H!
> 
> Anyhoo, next up: Would you trade Beethoven's 32 piano sonatas for 5 Mahler symphonies, 5 Beethoven SQs and 5 Dvorak Quintets, 5 Mozart Symphonies?


Many of these threads are foolish idle talk. "What if...?"


----------



## hpowders

omega said:


> Mmmh... yes!
> 
> Would you trade Wagner's _Das Liebesverbot_ for Puccini's completed _Turandot_ ?


Yes! The ending of Turandot is a cop out. Puccini NEVER would have ended it that way!!

Would you trade away Die Meistersinger for the next sequence in the Ring, "The New World After The Purging Flames" Libretto and music by Richard Wagner.


----------



## Celloman

omega said:


> Would you trade Wagner's _Das Liebesverbot_ for Puccini's completed _Turandot_ ?


Indeed, sir!

Would you trade Janacek's _Glagolitic Mass_ for another mass by Bruckner?

(Sorry, didn't see the post by hpowders!)


----------



## Lord Lance

Celloman said:


> Indeed, sir!
> 
> Would you trade Janacek's _Glagolitic Mass_ for another mass by Bruckner?


Of course! Bruckner any day!

Would you trade Cage's output for three more Bruckner masses?


----------



## Celloman

hpowders said:


> Yes! The ending of Turandot is a cop out. Puccini NEVER would have ended it that way!!
> 
> Would you trade away Die Meistersinger for the next sequence in the Ring, "The New World After The Purging Flames" Libretto and music by Richard Wagner.


No way. I love Die Meistersinger.

Would you trade Cage's output for three more Bruckner masses?

No. Cage is one of the most important composers of the twentieth century.

Would you trade Debussy's _Jeux_ for another serial piece by Stravinsky?


----------



## omega

> Would you trade Debussy's _Jeux_ for another serial piece by Stravinsky?


No. I like _Jeux_.

Would you trade Prokofiev's _Classical Symphony_ for Mozart's 42nd Symphony?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

omega said:


> No. I like _Jeux_.
> 
> Would you trade Prokofiev's _Classical Symphony_ for Mozart's 42nd Symphony?


If it was of the calibre of the last three, yes. If not, no.

Would you trade Berg _or_ Webern for a lot more Cage, Schoenberg, and Stravinsky?


----------



## hpowders

You like Debussy? Jeux are the only one, apparently.


----------



## Guest

MoonlightSonata said:


> If it was of the calibre of the last three, yes. If not, no.
> 
> Would you trade Berg _or_ Webern for a lot more Cage, Schoenberg, and Stravinsky?


Nah, we have a good balance of 5 great composers.

Would you trade Puccini for a dozen TC likes and/or a cool, refreshing beverage?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

nathanb said:


> Nah, we have a good balance of 5 great composers.
> 
> Would you trade Puccini for a dozen TC likes and/or a cool, refreshing beverage?


Well, I generally get both of those at least once a day, so no.

Would you trade Kodaly for twice as much Bartok?


----------



## science

Are you kidding? No way. I wouldn't trade Kodaly for ten times as much Bartok. There is no replacing Kodaly. 

How about this: 

Would you trade The Miraculous Mandarin for another Martinu symphony?


----------



## Blancrocher

science said:


> I wouldn't trade Kodaly for ten times as much Bartok.


Oh come on, science--I think that even Kodaly himself might make _that_ particular trade.


----------



## science

Blancrocher said:


> Oh come on, science--I think that even Kodaly himself might make _that_ particular trade.


That'd be too bad. I'm a pretty big fan of Kodaly myself.


----------



## hpowders

Would you trade the Peacock Variations by Kodaly for another piano concerto by Schoenberg?


----------



## Vesteralen

No .


----------



## Lord Lance

hpowders said:


> Would you trade the Peacock Variations by Kodaly for another piano concerto by Schoenberg?


Sure. Why not?


----------



## Celloman

Would you trade John Cage's _4'33"_ for __________?


----------



## hpowders

Celloman said:


> Would you trade John Cage's _4'33"_ for __________?


I would even trade it for RAP music, which I can't stand by the way.

Would you trade Debussy's La Mer for a newly discovered tone poem by Debussy, La Terre.


----------



## Lord Lance

Celloman said:


> Would you trade John Cage's _4'33"_ for __________?


That's cheating..... That's duping not trading.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

hpowders said:


> I would even trade it for RAP music, which I can't stand by the way.
> 
> Would you trade Debussy's La Mer for a newly discovered tone poem by Debussy, La Terre.


No.

Would you trade any one of Beethoven's piano concerti for a new Schoenberg one?


----------



## Mahlerian

MoonlightSonata said:


> Would you trade any one of Beethoven's piano concerti for a new Schoenberg one?


Sure, I'll throw away No. 2 gladly.

Would you trade Haydn's Morning, Noon, and Night symphonies for a similar triptych by Mozart?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Mahlerian said:


> Sure, I'll throw away No. 2 gladly.
> 
> Would you trade Haydn's Morning, Noon, and Night symphonies for a similar triptych by Mozart?


Without hesitation.
Would you trade Mozart's last three symphonies for ten more by Haydn?


----------



## science

MoonlightSonata said:


> Without hesitation.
> Would you trade Mozart's last three symphonies for ten more by Haydn?


Yes. That's not fun but it would probably turn out well enough.

Would you trade Bruckner's eighth symphony for three more Ives symphonies?


----------



## hpowders

No.

Would you trade the Brahms Piano Quintet for a newly discovered piano quintet by Alban Berg?


----------



## mmsbls

No, Brahms' quintet is simply too beautiful. I doubt I would trade it for another by anyone.

Would you trade one of Tchaikovsky's last 3 symphonies for another symphonic work by Stockhausen, Xenakis, or Penderecki?


----------



## DiesIraeCX

mmsbls said:


> No, Brahms' quintet is simply too beautiful. I doubt I would trade it for another by anyone.
> 
> Would you trade one of Tchaikovsky's last 3 symphonies for another symphonic work by Stockhausen, Xenakis, or Penderecki?


Nope, I love #4 and #6.

Would you trade Brahms' string quartets for one more Beethoven string quartet; #17, Op. 139


----------



## hpowders

Z


mmsbls said:


> No, Brahms' quintet is simply too beautiful. I doubt I would trade it for another by anyone.
> 
> Would you trade one of Tchaikovsky's last 3 symphonies for another symphonic work by Stockhausen, Xenakis, or Penderecki?


No. They are pillars of the repertoire.

Would you trade Berg's Violin Concerto for a piano concerto by Webern?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

hpowders said:


> Z
> 
> No. They are pillars of the repertoire.
> 
> Would you trade Berg's Violin Concerto for a piano concerto by Webern?


No, I enjoy it too much.
Would you trade 100 Bach Cantatas for a new work by a composer of your choice?


----------



## mmsbls

My first thought was "No way", but I could give up 100 cantatas and still keep over 100. I'm thinking I could find 100 that I wouldn't miss and take another Mozart opera, symphony, or piano concerto or maybe Beethoven symphony 10 or a Schubert concerto. I think it's a clear yes.

Would you trade all Medieval music for another 10 major works from any composers you wish?


----------



## Guest

mmsbls said:


> My first thought was "No way", but I could give up 100 cantatas and still keep over 100. I'm thinking I could find 100 that I wouldn't miss and take another Mozart opera, symphony, or piano concerto or maybe Beethoven symphony 10 or a Schubert concerto. I think it's a clear yes.
> 
> Would you trade all Medieval music for another 10 major works from any composers you wish?


Hmm... Not an easy one but sure.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

That's ruthless, nathan! haha I don't think science will be happy with that one.  If I recall correctly, I'm pretty sure he's a big fan of medieval and renaissance music.

Would you trade Schoenberg's Gurrelieder for another Violin Concerto and a Ballet that was on the level of _Rite_ and _Jeux_?


----------



## science

That's right. I'll ponder it over a cigar or two but nathanb might get unfriended!

I'm not that attached to Guerrelieder so I'm the wrong guy to ask that question, and I'd take it instantly. I'd trade just about anything - not all of medieval music of course - for another _Rite_.

Let me try to make it interesting. Would you trade the _Rite_ for Beethoven's 10th symphony? I wouldn't. But let's see what the next person in line has to say....


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Ooh, that's nasty. I don't think I would, though.
Would you trade _Jeux_ for another Stravinsky ballet?


----------



## DiesIraeCX

science said:


> Let me try to make it interesting. Would you trade the _Rite_ for Beethoven's 10th symphony? I wouldn't. But let's see what the next person in line has to say....


This might surprise you, but I wouldn't! A very similar proposal has been made before a while back and I declined it then, too. The Rite of Spring is absolutely vital, seminal, necessary. I wouldn't do it. The Ninth is more than sufficient, it'll hold me.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

MoonlightSonata said:


> Ooh, that's nasty. I don't think I would, though.
> Would you trade _Jeux_ for another Stravinsky ballet?


Noooooo, I love _Jeux_! It's one of a kind for me.

Would you trade Bruckner's 8th for another Debussy String Quartet, Cello Sonata, and Violin Sonata?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Noooooo, I love _Jeux_! It's one of a kind for me.
> 
> Would you trade Bruckner's 8th for another Debussy String Quartet, Cello Sonata, and Violin Sonata?


No, thank you. I think Debussy's strengths lay more in the piano and orchestra.
Would you trade _La Mer_ for a new Beethoven work of your choice?


----------



## DiesIraeCX

MoonlightSonata said:


> No, thank you. I think Debussy's strengths lay more in the piano and orchestra.
> Would you trade _La Mer_ for a new Beethoven work of your choice?


I'm going to contradict myself. _La Mer_ is absolutely necessary and seminal as well, but a Beethoven work _of my choice_?!! Bye bye _La Mer_, time to sleep with the fishes.


----------



## Guest

DiesIraeVIX said:


> That's ruthless, nathan! haha I don't think science will be happy with that one.  If I recall correctly, I'm pretty sure he's a big fan of medieval and renaissance music.
> 
> Would you trade Schoenberg's Gurrelieder for another Violin Concerto and a Ballet that was on the level of _Rite_ and _Jeux_?


I'm a big fan of Renaissance music, but I don't know that I even have 10 discs worth of medieval music (close though!) 

I'm willing to cut a deal with science. I'll pick 6 or 7 *really* major works (operas, cycles, huge orchestras with live electronics and pianos and organs and whatnot) and make all other choices with him in mind. Black Angels II, maybe?


----------



## hpowders

mmsbls said:


> My first thought was "No way", but I could give up 100 cantatas and still keep over 100. I'm thinking I could find 100 that I wouldn't miss and take another Mozart opera, symphony, or piano concerto or maybe Beethoven symphony 10 or a Schubert concerto. I think it's a clear yes.
> 
> Would you trade all Medieval music for another 10 major works from any composers you wish?


Yes. I would happily trade all the Medieval music. No problem. But NOT the ingenious torture devices!!

Would you trade all of Liszt's solo piano music for another piano concerto by Beethoven, dedicated to his "Immortal Beloved"?


----------



## Guest

hpowders said:


> Yes. I would happily trade all the Medieval music. No problem. But NOT the ingenious torture devices!!
> 
> Would you trade all of Liszt's solo piano music for another piano concerto by Beethoven, dedicated to his "Immortal Beloved"?


Personally? No. On the other hand, If I lived anywhere near His Grace, H. Powders, I suspect he would pay me handsomely to demolish a chunk of Liszt... Could be a worthwhile transaction, ya know.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Would you trade Chopin for any new work by any composer?


----------



## hpowders

The only composers I would not trade Chopin for would be Liszt or Schubert.

Would you trade Schubert's entire oeuvre for Beethoven's lectures from 1825 at Harvard University about the art of composing, 47 hours worth?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

hpowders said:


> The only composers I would not trade Chopin for would be Liszt or Schubert.
> 
> Would you trade Schubert's entire oeuvre for Beethoven's lectures from 1825 at Harvard University about the art of composing, 47 hours worth?


These offers keep getting harder and harder! I will have to decline.
Would you trade Scriabin for another Beethoven sonata for any instrument?


----------



## hpowders

MoonlightSonata said:


> These offers keep getting harder and harder! I will have to decline.
> Would you trade Scriabin for another Beethoven sonata for any instrument?


You can trust me.

Only if it's for harmonica.

Would you trade Bach's Coffee Cantata for a free tall coffee at Starbucks, every day for an entire year?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

hpowders said:


> You can trust me.
> 
> Only if it's for harmonica.
> 
> Would you trade Bach's Coffee Cantata for a free tall coffee at Starbucks, every day for an entire year?


No... but I would happily make the trade if the beverage offered was tea. 

Would you trade Verdi for a free all-expenses-paid holiday to Italy?


----------



## hpowders

MoonlightSonata said:


> No... but I would happily make the trade if the beverage offered was tea.
> 
> Would you trade Verdi for a free all-expenses-paid holiday to Italy?


I will gladly pay you Tuesday for an Italy trip today. Yes! Yes! Verdi! I'm desperate for the Italy trip!

Would you trade all of Wagner, leaving no trace he ever existed for one more Ives Piano Sonata?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

hpowders said:


> I will gladly pay you Tuesday for an Italy trip today. Yes! Yes! Verdi! I'm desperate for the Italy trip!
> 
> Would you trade all of Wagner, leaving no trace he ever existed for one more Ives Piano Sonata?


No, I think his influences were too important for that.

Would you trade 100 Scarlatti sonatas for another symphony by any composer?


----------



## hpowders

MoonlightSonata said:


> No, I think his influences were too important for that.
> 
> Would you trade 100 Scarlatti sonatas for another symphony by any composer?


I would trade 500 Scarlatti Sonatas in a 24k gold box for just 4'33" of peace and quiet.

Would you trade all of Vivaldi for a Scott Joplin double concerto for harmonica and alto Jews Harp?


----------



## hpowders

Would anyone trade Brahms Third Piano Sonata for a newly discovered Beethoven Piano Sonata, subtitled "Moonlight Eclipse"?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

hpowders said:


> Would anyone trade Brahms Third Piano Sonata for a newly discovered Beethoven Piano Sonata, subtitled "Moonlight Eclipse"?


Oh yes.



hpowders said:


> I would trade 500 Scarlatti Sonatas in a 24k gold box for just 4'33" of peace and quiet.
> 
> Would you trade all of Vivaldi for a Scott Joplin double concerto for harmonica and alto Jews Harp?


...no.

Would you trade Byrd for a new piano sonata by any composer?


----------



## hpowders

MoonlightSonata said:


> Oh yes.
> 
> ...no.
> 
> Would you trade Byrd for a new piano sonata by any composer?


Sure, unless it's Scarlatti.

Would you trade 25 D Major Scarlatti Keyboard Sonatas for 10 new Vivaldi Concertos for Diverse Instruments in C Major to be recorded on Naxos?


----------



## Celloman

Sounds cool, but I like Scarlatti - so no.

Would you trade the "Tristan" chord for a brand-new, goody-two-shoes Wagner who is perfectly humble and unselfish and wants nothing better than to meet the needs of others?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Celloman said:


> Sounds cool, but I like Scarlatti - so no.
> 
> Would you trade the "Tristan" chord for a brand-new, goody-two-shoes Wagner who is perfectly humble and unselfish and wants nothing better than to meet the needs of others?


 How can you even consider that?! Not in 42 million years!

Would you trade _Parsifal_ for five new books by any author?


----------



## Albert7

Turangalîla said:


> Let's play a game-ask a question in this format:
> 
> Would you trade [composer]'s [piece or set of pieces] for a [type of piece] by [composer]?
> 
> And don't forget to answer the question above you! I'll start.
> _
> Would you trade all of Chopin's ballades for another Beethoven piano sonata?_


I would definitely trade all of my awful compositions I did at the age of 9 years old for all of George Crumb's works.


----------



## Guest

hpowders said:


> You can trust me.
> 
> Only if it's for harmonica.
> 
> Would you trade Bach's Coffee Cantata for a free tall coffee at Starbucks, every day for an entire year?


Will I have the choice of iced coffee?


----------



## Stavrogin

MoonlightSonata said:


> How can you even consider that?! Not in 42 million years!
> 
> Would you trade _Parsifal_ for five new books by any author?


In a heartbeat.
(Even though it took almost one year to have this replied).

Would you trade all Shosty's symphonies for 5 more Beethoven piano sonatas?


----------



## Harold in Columbia

Stavrogin said:


> Would you trade all Shosty's symphonies for 5 more Beethoven piano sonatas?


Oh Jesus Christ, yes.

Would you trade the last 20 years of Elliott Carter's work for one more large scale piece by Boulez?


----------



## Stavrogin

Harold in Columbia said:


> Oh Jesus Christ, yes.
> 
> Would you trade the last 20 years of Elliott Carter's work for one more large scale piece by Boulez?


I wouldn't.

Would you trade all Liszt's symphonic poems for a Mozart cello concerto?


----------



## hpowders

Would you trade Beethoven's Fourth Piano Concerto for a newly discovered third piano concerto by Brahms, found in a Tampa attic last Wednesday?


----------



## Harold in Columbia

Stavrogin said:


> I wouldn't.
> 
> Would you trade all Liszt's symphonic poems for a Mozart cello concerto?


No. Judging by the violin concertos, a Mozart cello concerto wouldn't be all that great. Not that Liszt's symphonic poems are all that great, either, but it's, what, 12 to 1 here? Anyway, "Orpheus" is pretty, and the end of "Mazeppa" is fun.



hpowders said:


> Would you trade Beethoven's Fourth Piano Concerto for a newly discovered third piano concerto by Brahms, found in a Tampa attic last Wednesday?


Beethoven 4 is better than either of the concertos we have from Brahms - all due respect to the latter - so no.

Would you trade Stravinsky's _Requiem Canticles_ for a complete version (that is, completed by Stravinsky) of the 1919 version of _The Wedding_ with cimbaloms, harmonium, and pianola?


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Harold in Columbia said:


> Would you trade Stravinsky's _Requiem Canticles_ for a complete version (that is, completed by Stravinsky) of the 1919 version of _The Wedding_ with cimbaloms, harmonium, and pianola?


This 1919 version of Les Noces would have to be performed by the Pokrovsky ensemble for it to be even close. I'd say even then I wouldn't trade Requiem canticles. The Pokrovsky ensemble with the 1919 version would be the ultimate performance of one of my favorite Stravinsky works, if not my favorite, but I wouldn't want to give up Requiem Canticles - it's a delicate and sonorous work that summarizes the achievements of his career.

Would you trade one of Beethoven's last piano sonatas, either op 101, 106, 109, 110, or 110, you pick - for Debussy to complete his projected set of sonatas for various instrument combinations? You'd get one for oboe/horn/harpsichord, one for trumpet/clarinet/bassoon/piano, and one for mid-sized chamber ensemble combining the instruments of the previous sonatas.


----------



## Bulldog

No.

Would you trade all of Schubert's symphonies for an opera by JS Bach?


----------



## Xisten267

Bulldog said:


> No.
> 
> Would you trade all of Schubert's symphonies for an opera by JS Bach?


No, I love his last two symphonies.

Would you trade all of Haydn's London symphonies for a clarinet concerto by Brahms?


----------



## premont

Bulldog said:


> No.
> 
> Would you trade all of Schubert's symphonies for an opera by JS Bach?


Yes, easily, And I'm not even an opera fan.

Would you trade the complete Ring for three more late symphonies by Mozart?


----------



## Xisten267

premont said:


> Yes, easily, And I'm not even an opera fan.
> 
> Would you trade the complete Ring for three more late symphonies by Mozart?


No way!

Would you trade all of Haydn's London symphonies for a clarinet concerto by Brahms?


----------



## premont

Allerius said:


> No way!
> 
> Would you trade all of Haydn's London symphonies for a clarinet concerto by Brahms?


Yes.

Would you trade all Chopin's nocturnes for a cello concerto by Beethoven?


----------



## BachIsBest

premont said:


> Yes.
> 
> Would you trade all Chopin's nocturnes for a cello concerto by Beethoven?


Already been asked, but no.

Would you trade an early Beethoven piano sonata for a Bach Cantata.


----------



## Rogerx

hpowders said:


> Would you trade Beethoven's Fourth Piano Concerto for a newly discovered third piano concerto by Brahms, found in a Tampa attic last Wednesday?


Never, for as long as I live.


----------



## Bulldog

BachIsBest said:


> Would you trade an early Beethoven piano sonata for a Bach Cantata.


Yes, middle and late also.

Would you trade all the Hanson symphonies for a Shostakovich 16th symphony?


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Bulldog said:


> No.
> 
> Would you trade all of Schubert's symphonies for an opera by JS Bach?


No way. I dislike opera and love symphony. Each choice for me.

Would you trade all of Verdi's operas for another Beethoven symphony?


----------



## premont

BachIsBest said:


> Already been asked, but no.
> 
> Would you trade an early Beethoven piano sonata for a Bach Cantata.


No, there are many Bach cantatas but relatively few Beethoven sonatas.

Would you trade all Mozart's piano concertos for six more Brandenburg concertos?


----------



## Wilhelm Theophilus

premont said:


> No, there are many Bach cantatas but relatively few Beethoven sonatas.
> 
> Would you trade all Mozart's piano concertos for six more Brandenburg concertos?


Never.

Would you trade everything Chopin ever wrote for another Mozart Piano Concerto?


----------



## premont

Wilhem Theophilus said:


> Never.
> 
> Would you trade everything Chopin ever wrote for another Mozart Piano Concerto?


No way.

Would you trade everything Palestrina wrote for another mass by Machaut?


----------



## Jacck

premont said:


> Would you trade everything Palestrina wrote for another mass by Machaut?


No.

Would you trade all of Bach's cantatas for the extension of Mozart's life by 10 years ?


----------



## premont

Jacck said:


> No.
> 
> Would you trade all of Bach's cantatas for the extension of Mozart's life by 10 years ?


No.

Would you trade Beethoven's Emperor concerto for a third piano concerto by Brahms?


----------



## juliante

premont said:


> No.
> 
> Would you trade Beethoven's Emperor concerto for a third piano concerto by Brahms?


No no no.

Would you trade all of Haydn's oratorios for 1 completed chamber work by Mahler?


----------



## premont

juliante said:


> No no no.
> 
> Would you trade all of Haydn's oratorios for 1 completed chamber work by Mahler?


No.

Would you trade Prokofiev's piano concertos for a fourth piano concerto by Bartok?


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

premont said:


> No.
> 
> Would you trade Prokofiev's piano concertos for a fourth piano concerto by Bartok?


No.

Would you trade one Wagner Ring opera for a Wagner symphony?


----------



## Ariasexta

I would trade my life for JS Bach cantatas if one year minus can exchange for at least 10 more cantatas, so I would trade 20 years of life for JS Bachs 200 more cantatas. However, I also will be interested in trade life for works of JJ Froberger, Buxtehude, asking 5 more suites and 20(his cantatas are not as long as Bachs) more cantatas for each year of life from Froberger and Buxtehde respectively. Anyone else who want to trade your life for more baroque music? I would also like to have more madrigals from Palestrina for some lifetime. 

Money and other types of music schould not buy music, I would call blasphemy, only life please. I would never let JS Bachs cantatas be exchanged for any money or even all the goldmines on planet Earth if to be gone for ever. If you exchange romantic music for baroque, JS Bach probably will puke, it will be an insult, so, only your life. Soul? if there is soul, I will not, since soulless people should not listen to music at all. Life please.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Ariasexta said:


> I would trade my life for JS Bach cantatas if one year minus can exchange for at least 10 more cantatas, so I would trade 20 years of life for JS Bachs 200 more cantatas. However, I also will be interested in trade life for works of JJ Froberger, Buxtehude, asking 5 more suites and 20(his cantatas are not as long as Bachs) more cantatas for each year of life from Froberger and Buxtehde respectively. Anyone else who want to trade your life for more baroque music? I would also like to have more madrigals from Palestrina for some lifetime.
> 
> Money and other types of music schould not buy music, I would call blasphemy, only life please. I would never let JS Bachs cantatas be exchanged for any money or even all the goldmines on planet Earth if to be gone for ever. If you exchange romantic music for baroque, JS Bach probably will puke, it will be an insult, so, only your life. Soul? if there is soul, I will not, since soulless people should not listen to music at all. Life please.


It's a game. Take it easy.


----------



## premont

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> No.
> 
> Would you trade one Wagner Ring opera for a Wagner symphony?


Yes.

Would you trade Othello, Don Carlos and Rigoletto for one more Verdi string quartet?


----------



## SanAntone

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> No.
> 
> Would you trade one Wagner Ring opera for a Wagner symphony?


No, but I'd trade the _entire_ Ring cycle for a short piece, say 5 minutes, for piano by Wagner.

Would you trade any mature opera by Puccini for another late opera by Mozart?


----------



## premont

Ariasexta said:


> I would trade my life for JS Bach cantatas if one year minus can exchange for at least 10 more cantatas, so I would trade 20 years of life for JS Bachs 200 more cantatas. However, I also will be interested in trade life for works of JJ Froberger, Buxtehude, asking 5 more suites and 20(his cantatas are not as long as Bachs) more cantatas for each year of life from Froberger and Buxtehde respectively. Anyone else who want to trade your life for more baroque music? I would also like to have more madrigals from Palestrina for some lifetime.
> 
> Money and other types of music schould not buy music, I would call blasphemy, only life please. I would never let JS Bachs cantatas be exchanged for any money or even all the goldmines on planet Earth if to be gone for ever. If you exchange romantic music for baroque, JS Bach probably will puke, it will be an insult, so, only your life. Soul? if there is soul, I will not, since soulless people should not listen to music at all. Life please.


I would never trade with my life. This would leave me with fewer years to listen to the already existing music.


----------



## Ariasexta

No exchanges between baroque composers works, never, no killing other people, animals, because of blasphemy. Only voluntary sacrifice of ones own life is exchangible. Lisbon Earthquake also destroyed a lot of music in 1755, I would give 30 years to recover those music.  What about you? would you give your life for more music from the past?


----------



## Ariasexta

premont said:


> I would never trade with my life. This would leave me with fewer years to listen to the already existing music.


Good point, even the existing works worthy of lifetime listening, but the ideas of more new works form these composers can be irresistable. I know many more people would also rush to apply in competition for this trade. We might thank goodness for some hidden heros which might have actually sacrificed their life to protect thse music for us.


----------



## Ariasexta

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> It's a game. Take it easy.


Yes, I do have fun in this thread.


----------



## Ariasexta

It is also possible some life have been sacrificed to keep us in current convenient, more or less condition for enjoying music and life. Japanese elementary school kids have to participate in killing pigs, cows for knowing that human comfort always costs something. I do think I must pay something more than the priced money for my music: I have already given up some tasty food. For example, beef, ramen, all the instant noodles, chicken stock, meat stock(soups), I give them up for lifetime. You know how it feels being an asian never to eat ramen again? Also I resist seafood as much as possible, only once in a year in the spring festival. I feel sinful for listening these music too much but can not resist. So, I only allow myself to be indulgent in music and relative areas.


----------



## Xisten267

SanAntone said:


> No, but I'd trade the _entire_ Ring cycle for a short piece, say 5 minutes, for piano by Wagner.
> 
> Would you trade any mature opera by Puccini for another late opera by Mozart?


Probably yes. Puccini is not my cup of tea.

Would you trade all Handel operas for two new passions by Bach?


----------



## BenG

Allerius said:


> Would you trade all Handel operas for two new passions by Bach?


Without skipping a beat. I dislike Handel's operas with a _passion_ - ha ha.

On that theme, would you trade the complete works of Vivaldi for a _finished_ Die Kunst der Fuge?


----------



## Bulldog

BenG said:


> On that theme, would you trade the complete works of Vivaldi for a _finished_ Die Kunst der Fuge?


Yes, everything from Vivaldi is expendable.

Would you trade Mendelssohn's Octet for another Nonet from Spohr?


----------



## flamencosketches

Bulldog said:


> Yes, everything from Vivaldi is expendable.
> 
> Would you trade Mendelssohn's Octet for another Nonet from Spohr?


No way. Maybe I'm being unfair to Spohr but I love the Mendelssohn Octet.

Would you trade the complete Haydn Baryton trios for a single new Minuet (approximately 2 minutes long) for keyboard that may or may not have been written by J.S. Bach?


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

flamencosketches said:


> No way. Maybe I'm being unfair to Spohr but I love the Mendelssohn Octet.
> 
> Would you trade the complete Haydn Baryton trios for a single new Minuet (approximately 2 minutes long) for keyboard that may or may not have been written by J.S. Bach?


No.

Would you trade all of Tchaikovsky's symphonies for Sibeiius' 8th?


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> Would you trade all of Tchaikovsky's symphonies for Sibelius's 8th?


Undoubtedly. Wouldn't even be more than a second's thought about it.

Would you trade all music written after 1920 for all music written before 1700?


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Allegro Con Brio said:


> Undoubtedly. Wouldn't even be more than a second's thought about it.
> 
> Would you trade all music written after 1920 for all music written before 1700?


No. There is so much post-1920 music that I love and I hardly listen to anything pre-1700.


----------



## Bulldog

Allegro Con Brio said:


> Would you trade all music written after 1920 for all music written before 1700?


Tough one - yes. Multiple centuries beats out a hundred year period.

Would you trade Bach's Leipzig Chorales for another Copland symphony?


----------



## Xisten267

Bulldog said:


> Would you trade Bach's Leipzig Chorales for another Copland symphony?


Nope. I really like organ music.

Would you trade all Lully operas for a complete symphony No. 9 by Bruckner?


----------



## SanAntone

Bulldog said:


> Tough one - yes. Multiple centuries beats out a hundred year period.


But the number of works written after 1920 may outnumber the number of works which have survived from several early centuries.



> Would you trade Bach's Leipzig Chorales for another Copland symphony?


Absolutely not! I'd even throw in the other three he wrote.


----------



## premont

SanAntone said:


> But the number of works written after 1920 may outnumber the number of works which have survived from several early centuries.


But what about the quality, so far this can be assessed.


----------



## SanAntone

premont said:


> But what about the quality, so far this can be assessed.


I think that would be answered differently by different people. Speaking for myself, I would rather have the works of Palestrina than most composers of post 1920 era - but there are a number of works from the 20th century I would not wish to be without, no matter the offer.

So, I would not make that kind trade which would erase entire bodies of music.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

premont said:


> But what about the quality, so far this can be assessed.


No lack of quality post-1920. I find the music pre-1700 I've heard quite boring.

In fact, I will take just Shostakovich's music over all pre-1700 music.
Also, some of Sibelius, including his 7th symphony, which I'd take alone over all pre-1700 music.
Then, there is Prokofiev, Stravinsky, Bartok ...


----------



## Guest002

Allerius said:


> Nope. I really like organ music.
> 
> Would you trade all Lully operas for a complete symphony No. 9 by Bruckner?


Probably yes.

Would you trade another symphony by Mozart for another opera by Britten?


----------



## premont

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> No lack of quality post-1920. I find the music pre-1700 I've heard quite boring.
> 
> In fact, I will take just Shostakovich's music over all pre-1700 music.
> Also, some of Sibelius, including his 7th symphony, which I'd take alone over all pre-1700 music.
> Then, there is Prokofiev, Stravinsky, Bartok ...


So the answer remains a matter of taste (temperament), and as to this I generally agree with SanAntone's post just above. But also partially with you, as I would never trade a large number of works by Bartok, Hindemith, Stravinsky, Prokofiev, Nielsen, Martin and a few others.


----------

